# UBER-HIVE-STRUM!! The Hive to End all Hives...



## The_Warlock

Forked from:  Hive! I summon thee! Come forth! 



			
				The_Warlock said:
			
		

> Unless either of you request the honors, looks like we are almost at 1000 posts...I think I'll fork a new thread - this'll be the only time I'll likely do it...


----------



## The_Warlock

I wonder is anyone will recognize the reference? Probably not...oh well.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I wonder is anyone will recognize the reference? Probably not...oh well.



"Not I", said the frog.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> "Not I", said the frog.




I guess that means you "Don't know Jack."


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> "Not I", said the frog.




"Nor I," added the Dog.


----------



## The_Warlock

Alas...


----------



## hafrogman

I totally should have waited to post my Hive spreadsheet.  Buried on the second to last page of a defunct thread, nobody will see it, and my life's work will never be complete.

Alas.

But take heart that nobody knows your obscure reference Warlock.  I'm sure that it's simply because we're all cultureless heathens, and not at all because of the insignificane of the work in question.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I'm sure that it's simply because we're all cultureless heathens, and not at all because of the insignificane of the work in question.




Or BOTH!


----------



## hafrogman

Doh!  I just noticed I lost my custom user title.  I thought they stayed past community supporter expiration.  No more it seems.

Bah, now I must renew.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Doh!  I just noticed I lost my custom user title.  I thought they stayed past community supporter expiration.  No more it seems.
> 
> Bah, now I must renew.




Be careful, I renewed a week and a half ago now, and it still hasn't updated my expiry date. Be prepared for technical gaffs.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> I totally should have waited to post my Hive spreadsheet.  Buried on the second to last page of a defunct thread, nobody will see it, and my life's work will never be complete.
> 
> Alas.
> 
> But take heart that nobody knows your obscure reference Warlock.  I'm sure that it's simply because we're all cultureless heathens, and not at all because of the insignificane of the work in question.




Maybe this creates a tiny chance of your work surviving: 
A link to your famous spreadsheet post


----------



## Dog Moon

Heh.  Mine'll expire at the end of August, iirc, and sadly, I cannot afford to rewew it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Hey Rev.

How's it hangin'?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Well, it's hardly exhaustive.  But it's a start.




I'm a plumber and my sexuality is dapper?!?!?  lol.

As mentioned elsewhere my current occupation is working at my family's restaurant and I'm straight.

Also, Cat Moon is a waitress.


----------



## Horacio

I've just seen your spreadsheet, froggy... and you have forgotten me!!!  

Horacio, Horacio, Brest (France), software engineer, Straight (divorced)


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I totally should have waited to post my Hive spreadsheet.  Buried on the second to last page of a defunct thread, nobody will see it, and my life's work will never be complete.
> 
> Alas.
> 
> But take heart that nobody knows your obscure reference Warlock.  I'm sure that it's simply because we're all cultureless heathens, and not at all because of the insignificane of the work in question.




I saw it. Goldmoon and Aurora have shared their names with us, more than once. I can't remember how to spell Goldmoon's but it's a character in a play. Aurora is Jennie. 

I like the note you added but I'm not sure about the answer to my sexuality.

And you need to add Megamania before he feels left out. His name is Andy, also shares in the hive more than once.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm a plumber and my sexuality is dapper?!?!?  lol.
> 
> As mentioned elsewhere my current occupation is working at my family's restaurant and I'm straight.
> 
> Also, Cat Moon is a waitress.



Well, with a name like 'Mario', I had to assume an occupation.  And you look so stylish with your long coat, hat and cane.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Doh!  I just noticed I lost my custom user title.  I thought they stayed past community supporter expiration.  No more it seems.
> 
> Bah, now I must renew.




I still have my custom title. Maybe I shouldn't mention it.


----------



## Dog Moon

I thought all Marios were plumbers?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Well, with a name like 'Mario', I had to assume an occupation.  And you look so stylish with your long coat, hat and cane.



I'd rather be pimp then dapper. lol


----------



## hafrogman

Okay, edited for requested changes.  Mega and Horacio added, more details added.

For all those offended by jokes added to the list at your expenses. . . feel free to make your own lists.  

No seriously, I didn't mean to offend anyone, but I didn't want to make a serious list either.  We are the hive, after all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I thought all Marios were plumbers?




Only the ones which are italian.  The mexican ones tend to work in restaurants.... or out doors in some capacity.


----------



## Dog Moon

I think in every new Hivemind thread, we should add another column to that chart.  

What should be next?  4e v. 3e?  Weird body markings?  No. of tattoos?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I still have my custom title. Maybe I shouldn't mention it.



Possibly it's because I edited my avater/profile info recently?  I don't know then.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Possibly it's because I edited my avater/profile info recently?  I don't know then.




Your account probably got coated in UberNostrum...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Your account probably got coated in UberNostrum...



Ewww. . . .

Does anyone have any Kleenex?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I think in every new Hivemind thread, we should add another column to that chart.
> 
> What should be next?  4e v. 3e?  Weird body markings?  No. of tattoos?




Bi. Scarred lip (it was split by a pinch). None (currently)



The_Warlock said:


> Your account probably got coated in UberNostrum...



That sounds nasty.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> That sounds nasty.




It's apparently quite good for you...

It's probably just causing some minor morphological changes before he gets the full benefits...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Hey Rev.
> 
> How's it hangin'?




down.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> 4e v. 3e?  Weird body markings?  No. of tattoos?



I still haven't gotten around to looking at the 4e books yet.

I have a scar from a dog bite on my left calf. . . YOU wouldn't know anything about that, would you?

Ick, no.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Also, Cat Moon is a waitress.




And a bartender and a hostess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> What should be next?  4e v. 3e?  Weird body markings?  No. of tattoos?




3e/Pathfinder.
No body markings.
No Tats (yet).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> 3e/Pathfinder.
> No body markings.
> No Tats (yet).




You're not supposed to answer the questions yet! Just say which one you would like to have added!


----------



## hafrogman

I think Dog Moon is just trying to collect descriptions of us in case he ever needs to report us to the authorities.

So. . . 
Any distinguishing marks or characteristics that I should know about?

If we reveal enough, he'll work up full dossiers on us.  

hafrogman

Real name:  John
Aka:  Froggy, The Frog,

Likes: Reading
Dislikes: Fish

Favorite Color: Purple

Known associates:  
Sarah
"The Roommate"

Last Seen:
Surfing the Hive at work.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> 4e v. 3e?  Weird body markings?  No. of tattoos?




True20 (+Omni, +Pathfinder, +D20, +homemade)
Perfection itself, bucko.
Only on my girlfriends...


----------



## The_Warlock

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You're not supposed to answer the questions yet! Just say which one you would like to have added!




Why vote when you can just spill all the beans? 

I mean, it's how some people roleplay their characters when talking to villians...I mean, random strangers, that they've only just met. It's just backtranslated to the hivemind...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> If we reveal enough, he'll work up full dossiers on us.



Reveille

Real name:  Charles Robert Wenzler Jr.
Aka:  Rev, Fru, CR

Likes: Homebrewing, Coffee
Dislikes: People without tolerance for difference in other people

Favorite Food: Shrimp (I swear the little bastards were put here on Earth for my enjoyment. )
Least Favorite Food: Coleslaw (unless of course it is perfectly fresh, almost straight out of the Deli)

Favorite Colors: Deep Sky Blue & Red

Known associates:  
Lynn, "The Mother"
Mandy, "The Light"
Colin, "Most Favorite Godson"
Laura, "The Uneligtened"

Last Seen:
Surfing the Hive from home


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> If we reveal enough, he'll work up full dossiers on us.




The Warlock

Not Telling


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> The Warlock
> 
> Not Telling




Spoilsport.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Spoilsport.




Ayup.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> The Warlock
> 
> Not Telling



The trick is to tell them any old hooey, so it looks like you're sharing.  But keep the real secrets hidden.

For example, the dog bite is actually on my RIGHT calf.  Subtle, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> Ayup.




So, whats up Warlock? Anything new in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> The trick is to tell them any old hooey, so it looks like you're sharing.  But keep the real secrets hidden.
> 
> For example, the dog bite is actually on my RIGHT calf.  Subtle, eh?




Well, my dossier is all true. Nothing 'hooey' about it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> So, whats up Warlock? Anything new in your neck of the woods?




Exercising at work (jury rigged stationary bike). More opportunity to disc golf this summer. Enjoying messing with gaming systems. Getting past the stress load of having quite a bit of network hardware being friend by a thunderstorm a few weeks back at the ole workplace.

Generally good, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> More opportunity to disc golf this summer.




Disc golf? Whats that?


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Disc golf? Whats that?




It's a form of frisbee based "golf" that uses special discs designed to fly differently from your standard frisbee. 

Different disc types are more or less stable, cut to the left or right, and can compensate for throwing style, or be used to enhance curves to through around corners on a course.

Most courses have 9 or 18 "holes" like a golf course, except the holes are metal baskets designed to catch the discs.

I just play for fun, but here's the "Pro" page...

http://www.pdga.com/

Just search for disc golf, lots of communities have hidden courses that aren't obvious unless you have heard of the sport.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> It's a form of frisbee based "golf" that uses special discs designed to fly differently from your standard frisbee.




Interesting. I'm surprised I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique du Madde

Real name: Mario
Aka: Relique

Likes: Reading, video games, movies
Dislikes: Fish

Favorite Color: Black or Blood Red.

Known associates:
Girl friend, Debbie
Little Brother, "Victor"
Niece, "Jessica"

Last Seen:
Applying a headlock to 9 year old brother (while attempting to disarm him of a wooden sword he was trying to attack our 20 year old niece with).


I sware.. kids these days think they are entitled to do whatever to whoever without enjoying the consequences of their actions.


----------



## Knight Otu

hafrogman said:


> The trick is to tell them any old hooey, so it looks like you're sharing.  But keep the real secrets hidden.
> 
> For example, the dog bite is actually on my RIGHT calf.  Subtle, eh?



You need to work on your secrecy, it seems.

Unless your first info is true, and want us to believe that it is wrong. But maybe *that* is what you want us to believe, and...


----------



## The_Warlock

Knight Otu said:


> You need to work on your secrecy, it seems.
> 
> Unless your first info is true, and want us to believe that it is wrong. But maybe *that* is what you want us to believe, and...




He's a triple-frog agent. Both statements are true about adversaries of his in the Amphibian Cold War. Slimy layer upon slimy layer of deceit.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware.. kids these days think they are entitled to do whatever to whoever without enjoying the consequences of their actions.




Aye. Just another reason why I never want any.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Aye. Just another reason why I never want any.




I'm not ure if I want any.  My girlfriend is content with raising her cats... and I don't really want to get married (unless I have children and unless their is no divorce because California's Alimony laws are bad.).


----------



## The_Warlock

I'm perfectly happy being the "Gamer Uncle" to my friends' children. I can make them laugh and smile, and then give them back to the appropriate parental units.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> I'm perfectly happy being the "Gamer Uncle" to my friends' children. I can make them laugh and smile, and then give them back to the appropriate parental units.




Gamer Uncle. 

Thats a good way of putting it.


----------



## Knight Otu

The_Warlock said:


> Slimy layer upon slimy layer of deceit.




So he wears whatever skin it takes to make whatever he says be true, or something?


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Gamer Uncle.
> 
> Thats a good way of putting it.




Coined by a friend of mine in reference to her cadre of male gamer friends and her child.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not sure I want kids. I may have to decide soon. According to CNN men have a biological clock also. The age seems to be 35 when the chances for miscarriage and other problems increase.


----------



## The_Warlock

YES! I've officially entered the category of Mutational Hazard to the Genome!

Gamma World! Here I come!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> I think Dog Moon is just trying to collect descriptions of us in case he ever needs to report us to the authorities.




Bwahahaha!


I mean, what would ever make you think THAT?


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> The Warlock
> 
> Not Telling




Don't worry.  We already know.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Don't worry.  We already know.





That's what you think...


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> For example, the dog bite is actually on my RIGHT calf.  Subtle, eh?




I was aiming for the girl next to him, I swear!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I was aiming for the girl next to him, I swear!




I think you over estimated his gerkin.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I think you over estimated his gerkin.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DDmmvfSC54"]The size of your gherkin isn't the only thing that matters...[/ame]


(I'm thankful that they decided to allow youtube linking in ENW2)


----------



## Aeson

Yeah but that one is borderline.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Yeah but that one is borderline.




A lot of Kids in the Hall's humor is borderline.  Supposedly there are two versions of their "Pit of Ultimate Darkness: Master Manservant Exchange Day" sketch.  In the "r rated" version of the sketch Sir Simon Milligan explains why he wishes he was a dentist, graphically.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Relique du Madde

:O my carrot cake!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




Dang! Well, I've put on enough weight anyway...


----------



## Dog Moon

So you think the mods are getting tired of deleting all the spam yet?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  I just pity the monkeys* which they train to do the job once they decide to quit doing it themselves.


*They would build robots to do the job if they weren't afraid of those robots synchronizing with skynet.


----------



## Dog Moon

Stupid traitorous robots!


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh btw, I live in Minnesota.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Minnesota?  Is that like Wisconson or is it like Canada?


----------



## Dog Moon

Ooooo, you're looking you don't live me or I'd go punch you in the head.  

Well, Minnesota is left of Wisconsin just south of Canada.  It's not LIKE either of them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wouldn't know about how Minnesota is like considering that the farthest north I've been was to Denver and the only person I've known from those parts was a waitrewss at the family's restaurant who lived in California for 20 -30 years of her life, and "up north" for the first 20.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got back from watching Nancy Drew.

Whats up hivers?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Just got back from watching Nancy Drew.
> 
> Whats up hivers?




Ka-blinks.   I hope you and your little woman brought her kids along for that flick...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Ka-blinks.   I hope you and your little woman brought her kids along for that flick...




Actually it was on HBO. Watched it from home.


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:


> So you think the mods are getting tired of deleting all the spam yet?



So far, I'm still relishing the fact that the software upgrade enables me to kill multiple spammers simultaneously.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> So far, I'm still relishing the fact that the software upgrade enables me to kill multiple spammers simultaneously.




Does their families know that you are responsible for their untimely deaths?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Does their families know that you are responsible for their untimely deaths?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Actually it was on HBO. Watched it from home.




Right now I'm watching the Commentary track on Once Upon a Time in the West... which only really sucks because I just realized that I won't be able to finish the movie before heading off to work.  Ironically, I NEVER sat through the entire movie...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  Right now I'm watching the Commentary track on Once Upon a Time in the West.




And I'm listening to the Coyote.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> Does their families know that you are responsible for their untimely deaths?



Hm, just about all of our spammers are bots; I don't know much about bot families. Do spambots dream of binary sheep?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> Hm, just about all of our spammers are bots; I don't know much about bot families. Do spambots dream of binary sheep?




No, they dream of paper machete unicorns running through pastoral fields with Edward James Olmos watching voyeuristically.*





*A self referencing reference... If only there was a remake of the movie then we could have a trifecta of self reference...  Of course, I have a bad feeling that it wouldn't work out for the best.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Whats up hivers?



Doing some maps... have some free time now...

Hiving, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh snap!  4e Level 3!


----------



## Mycanid

I am no longer an official community supporter I see....


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh snap!  4e Level 3!



New encounter power! What are you picking? "Bump Hive"? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:


> Doh!  I just noticed I lost my custom user title.  I thought they stayed past community supporter expiration.  No more it seems.
> 
> Bah, now I must renew.




My user title had stuck around after my supporter acc't expired last year.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> I am no longer an official community supporter I see....




Damn everyone's subscription is ending at the same time..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> New encounter power! What are you picking? "Bump Hive"?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I'd love to have the Create new Hive power... but I don't think I can get that for a while.  But then, isn't that a daily power?


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn everyone's subscription is ending at the same time..



Maybe they thought EN World would end with WotC's support for D&D 3.x.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'd love to have the Create new Hive power... but I don't think I can get that for a while.  But then, isn't that a daily power?




Weekly or monthly.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Weekly or monthly.



Sounds like a ritual.

Also, I think I need cheese.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Sounds like a ritual.
> 
> Also, I think I need cheese.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Yeah, I think yo're right.

*hands LT a wheel of gouda*


----------



## Relique du Madde

A cheese ritual?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> A cheese ritual?




Cheesy.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> A cheese ritual?



Obviously... and it worked: Now I have an entire wheel of cheese! 

The ritual was obviously "Summon Cheese".

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Obviously... and it worked: Now I have an entire wheel of cheese!
> 
> The ritual was obviously "Summon Cheese".
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Someone convert that ritual to a 3E spell!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:


> Maybe they thought EN World would end with WotC's support for D&D 3.x.




What they don't know is that Enworld is NOT the Wizards forums. THEY stopped support of 3.x and mainly have boards for 4e. 3.x got lumped under the "previous editions" section. WTF?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> Someone convert that ritual to a 3E spell!




I think it goes under the "Create Food and Water" spell. Maybe you can specify it to only give you cheese....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> I think it goes under the "Create Food and Water" spell. Maybe you can specify it to only give you cheese....




But what if I wanted to summon Cheese elementals from the elemental plane of cheese?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> But what if I wanted to summon Cheese elementals from the elemental plane of cheese?




You're on your own? Unless you modify the summoning spells to encompass that.... 

Just don't summon the Skunky Cheese Whiz Monster. They're rather scary.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:


> You're on your own? Unless you modify the summoning spells to encompass that....
> 
> Just don't summon the Skunky Cheese Whiz Monster. They're rather scary.




Why not just create a Cheese Golem? Just break a piece off when you're hungry.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> Why not just create a Cheese Golem? Just break a piece off when you're hungry.




Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "eat me".....


----------



## Aeson

I wonder if the community supporter accounts ending after the reboot lost their titles.

Anyone have an answer to the question posed here? http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=235067


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Why not just create a Cheese Golem? Just break a piece off when you're hungry.




You know a Holy Bolt immediately kills a Rakshasa, correct?  Well, Galeros's presence pretty much does that to a Cheese Golem.  You might be able to snack for a short while, but when Galeros walks in, BAM! the Golem will be no longer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> You know a Holy Bolt immediately kills a Rakshasa, correct?  Well, Galeros's presence pretty much does that to a Cheese Golem.  You might be able to snack for a short while, but when Galeros walks in, BAM! the Golem will be no longer.




Thats why I'd keep it behind my closet door, triple padlocked and one time-release lock.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Thats why I'd keep it behind my closet door, triple padlocked and one time-release lock.




Doesn't that defeat the point of just reaching over, grabbing a chunk, and eating it whenever you want if you have to go through the effort of going to the closet and bypassing all those locks to grab a chunk?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Doesn't that defeat the point of just reaching over, grabbing a chunk, and eating it whenever you want if you have to go through the effort of going to the closet and bypassing all those locks to grab a chunk?




Yeah, I guess so. But if the closet is refrigerated, then the golem would last a good long while before going rotten.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Yeah, I guess so. But if the closet is refrigerated, then the golem would last a good long while before going rotten.






Just make sure it;'s not a swiss cheese golem..........


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Just make sure it;'s not a swiss cheese golem..........




Whats wrong with a swiss cheese golem?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Whats wrong with a swiss cheese golem?




They are filled with thousands of enticing holes...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> They are filled with thousands of enticing holes...




For what?  What would you do with an enticing hole?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> For what?  What would you do with an enticing hole?




Something that would make Eric's (late) Grandma puke.

Think a certain R rated (?) teenage comedy that featured an infamous scene that dealt with baked goods..


----------



## Dog Moon

Baked Apple Pie golem?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Baked Apple Pie golem?




yup


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Something that would make Eric's (late) Grandma puke.
> 
> Think a certain R rated (?) teenage comedy that featured an infamous scene that dealt with baked goods..




Was it this movie:


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Was it this movie:




Nope,  thought that probably has something similar... but I was thinking of *American Pie.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope,  thought that probably has something similar... but I was thinking of *American Pie.*




We'll just tell your mother we ate it all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> We'll just tell your mother we ate it all.




I still can not eat apple pies without thinking of that scene.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I still can not eat apple pies without thinking of that scene.




I can't eat Boysenberry Pies w/o thinking of Zogonia.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Zogonia?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Zogonia?




Comic strip from Dragon magazine while it was in print.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I never bought many dragon mags.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*To get you sarted....*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... to think, 2 years later Gnomes were kicked out of the phb.


----------



## Thunderfoot

I'm a monster - RAWR!!!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Comic strip from Dragon magazine while it was in print.



I miss Zogonia. And Mt. Zogon. I wonder what happened to the author that he, his comics, and his website basically disappeared. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Thunderfoot said:


> I'm a monster - RAWR!!!




"Who's my minion?" was quoted at my gaming table on monday night.


----------



## Blackrat

Boom!

*Puff of smoke*

*Coughing and wheezing from inside the smoke*

[Voice=Echo]Who dares to summon me![/Voice]


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> [Voice=Echo]Who dares to summon me![/Voice]



Meh, after the dramatic entrance, I expected "I am the terror that flaps in the night…!"

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Boom!
> 
> *Puff of smoke*
> 
> *Coughing and wheezing from inside the smoke*
> 
> [Voice=Echo]Who dares to summon me![/Voice]




Impressive...

*yawn*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Boom!
> 
> *Puff of smoke*
> 
> *Coughing and wheezing from inside the smoke*
> 
> [Voice=Echo]Who dares to summon me![/Voice]



Excuse me. . . this is a non-smoking Hive.  Please go puff elsewhere.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope,  thought that probably has something similar... but I was thinking of *American Pie.*




Did you think I said Apple Pie Golem randomly?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Did you think I said Apple Pie Golem randomly?




So, is this now a (absurd) variant of the "Pleasure Golem"?


----------



## The_Warlock

Movies I just don't get and "Ewwwwwwwwww".

Is this what our Hive is coming to?


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Movies I just don't get and "Ewwwwwwwwww".
> 
> Is this what our Hive is coming to?




I hope not. I don't care for the movies either.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I hope not. I don't care for the movies either.




I thought the first one was absolutely hilarious.  Good enough that I willingly went to see the second in the theatre, but unfortunately, the second I thought was horrible enough that the third I only saw a LONG time later when it finally came onto the television and I happened across it one night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mornin' hive.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Mornin' hive.




A wonderful and pleasant morning to you, Sir. 


[It's 7 o'clock in the evening here...]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Did you think I said Apple Pie Golem randomly?




Of course not.  I only posted the picture after reading Rev's guess.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Of course not.  I only posted the picture after reading Rev's guess.




I don't remember who I was talking to when I responded.  I think I may have quoted the wrong post, but oh well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I thought the first one was absolutely hilarious.  Good enough that I willingly went to see the second in the theatre, but unfortunately, the second I thought was horrible enough that the third I only saw a LONG time later when it finally came onto the television and I happened across it one night.




Saw the first, never saw the rest since I figured that they will only try to redo/expand all the gags from the original.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> A wonderful and pleasant morning to you, Sir.
> 
> 
> [It's 7 o'clock in the evening here...]




S'pose you'll be hittin' the ol' haystack soon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Saw the first, never saw the rest since I figured that they will only try to redo/expand all the gags from the original.




Maybe, but sometimes, the second is still worth seeing though perhaps not as worth purchasing.  I tend to be nice with seconds of movies that I REALLY enjoyed, willing to give them a try, though not expecting as much as the first.  Sometimes I'm let down, but frequently enough I'm not.  As for 3rds in a series, rarely do I see them.  I figure if the drop from the first to the second is about 50% [worth seeing once, but nothing more], then the drop from the second to the third will be about the same, meaning 25% as funny as the first, meaning not worth watching even once.

That's kinda my habit on movie-watching when series are coming out.

Mummy 3... well, the second was good enough, IMO, that I'm still willing to see the third, which sort of breaks my theory, but maybe the first was just so darned good that even 25% of the first movie is still good enough to at least see once.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Maybe, but sometimes, the second is still worth seeing though perhaps not as worth purchasing.  I tend to be nice with seconds of movies that I REALLY enjoyed, willing to give them a try, though not expecting as much as the first.




I own the first 5 on DVD, but I'm waiting on Beta House to come on TV before deciding to purchase it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> S'pose you'll be hittin' the ol' haystack soon.




What the?  7pm means going to bed soon?  Only for old people... for me, 7pm would mean I still got about 4-5 hours of awakeness before going to sleep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> What the?  7pm means going to bed soon?  Only for old people... for me, 7pm would mean I still got about 4-5 hours of awakeness before going to sleep.




Yeah, but the workin' folk need enough sleep to function proper on the job.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Yeah, but the workin' folk need enough sleep to function proper on the job.




Usually, I go to bed around 00:00 and wake up at 7:00. I sometimes wish to go earlier, but then I think "Oh, one thread on EN World won't take that long"*...

*) which is not only a problem in the late evening...


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Yeah, but the workin' folk need enough sleep to function proper on the job.




Yeah, but 11pm-7am or 12am-8am should be enough sleep for most people.  That's 8 hours, the average amount of sleep people need each night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, but 11pm-7am or 12am-8am should be enough sleep for most people.  That's 8 hours, the average amount of sleep people need each night.




Sometimes I need about 10 hours of sleep. Lately I 'm getting 6½ to 8 hours w/o my alarm waking me up. I really don't like to oversleep, as i tsometimes makes me tired earlier in the day than I'd like.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Usually, I go to bed around 00:00 and wake up at 7:00. I sometimes wish to go earlier, but then I think "Oh, one thread on EN World won't take that long"*...




Yeah, I've been there. EnWorld has given more than a handful of sleepless nights.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... lessee ...

Mac address security? check.
WPA2? check.

 ... Ah ha! Port control per machine!

Muwahahahaha!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Sometimes I need about 10 hours of sleep. Lately I 'm getting 6½ to 8 hours w/o my alarm waking me up. I really don't like to oversleep, as i tsometimes makes me tired earlier in the day than I'd like.



So long? Strangely enough, I'm working well with around 6 hours sleep - everything beyond that risks making me sleepy afterwards. *shrug*

On the other hand, I'm getting much quicker (mentally) if I'm sleep-deprived (though it's exhausting and probably sanity-straining).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

'Allo. Had some 'puter problems since last night. The cable-guy came and fixed. Actually the problems were caused by the same guy earlier when he came to fix the neighbour's problem...


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:


> Hmm ... lessee ...
> 
> Mac address security? check.
> WPA2? check.
> 
> ... Ah ha! Port control per machine!
> 
> Muwahahahaha!




Whatchoo talkin aboot?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Maybe, but sometimes, the second is still worth seeing though perhaps not as worth purchasing.  I tend to be nice with seconds of movies that I REALLY enjoyed, willing to give them a try, though not expecting as much as the first.  Sometimes I'm let down, but frequently enough I'm not.  As for 3rds in a series, rarely do I see them.  I figure if the drop from the first to the second is about 50% [worth seeing once, but nothing more], then the drop from the second to the third will be about the same, meaning 25% as funny as the first, meaning not worth watching even once.
> 
> That's kinda my habit on movie-watching when series are coming out.
> 
> Mummy 3... well, the second was good enough, IMO, that I'm still willing to see the third, which sort of breaks my theory, but maybe the first was just so darned good that even 25% of the first movie is still good enough to at least see once.



That there broke my noodle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Whatchoo talkin aboot?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Whatchoo talkin aboot?




Geek speek.

Didn't you know? He's the mad monk with mad haxxor skilz.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> That there broke my noodle.


----------



## Blackrat

You been behind my window Rev! I just had a bowl of noodles...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Tallarn said:


> "Who's my minion?" was quoted at my gaming table on monday night.




We had one party nicknamed "Elwin's Minions" after the main party cleric. To which another PC exclaimed, "I'M NOT A MINION!!!". So that player made a LJ for the group and called it "Lord Elwin's Minions", much to the chagrin of Elwin's player.... 

We still joke about that even now, after we're not even playing those characters anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> You been behind my window Rev! I just had a bowl of noodles...




I always suspected he was the stalker type.


----------



## Blackrat

BTW. It seems you just posted you 22222nd post Rev! Congratulations on hitting this remarkable achievement...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:


> What the?  7pm means going to bed soon?  Only for old people... for me, 7pm would mean I still got about 4-5 hours of awakeness before going to sleep.




Some of us have to go to work early in the AM and therefore can't stay up till midnight every night....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I always suspected he was the stalker type.




Right, like I can afford a round trip tickets Finland/America.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> BTW. It seems you just posted you 22222nd post Rev! Congratulations on hitting this remarkable achievement...




Its no big deal.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, but 11pm-7am or 12am-8am should be enough sleep for most people.  That's 8 hours, the average amount of sleep people need each night.





Hours which need to be adjusted for those of us who get up earlier than 7Am.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:


> Some of us have to go to work early in the AM and therefore can't stay up till midnight every night....




Which is exactly what I meant by one of my previous posts.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


>



That's incredibly cute! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:


> Some of us have to go to work early in the AM and therefore can't stay up till midnight every night....




In that case, what time do you go to bed/wake up at?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:


> Whatchoo talkin aboot?






Aeson said:


> Geek speek.
> 
> Didn't you know? He's the mad monk with mad haxxor skilz.









Well ... not quite skilz wise ... but it is geek talk.

I am setting up a firewall/router that has wireless built in and such ...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> 'Allo. Had some 'puter problems since last night. The cable-guy came and fixed. Actually the problems were caused by the same guy earlier when he came to fix the neighbour's problem...




So I'll bet the neighbor is gonna be calling saying HIS problem's back.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> That's incredibly cute!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I thought so too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:


> In that case, what time do you go to bed/wake up at?




Go to bed no later than 10PM when I have to work. Some mornings, I'm up at 3:15AM. Several mornings I'm up at 5AM. Depends on my work schedule.

Fast food breakfast hours SUCK.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wooh!  3.99 posts per day.  I'm ALMOST at 4!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Wooh!  3.99 posts per day.  I'm ALMOST at 4!




Feh.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:


> Go to bed no later than 10PM when I have to work. Some mornings, I'm up at 3:15AM. Several mornings I'm up at 5AM. Depends on my work schedule.
> 
> Fast food breakfast hours SUCK.




Ouch, painful.  Well, waking up at 3.15, if you wanted 8 hours of sleep, I could see going to be about 7.15pm.  Ick, I would hate to go to sleep that early.  I'm not even sure I COULD.  Well, I guess I'd probably adjust fairly quickly if I consistently had to be awake by 3-5.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:


> Go to bed no later than 10PM when I have to work. Some mornings, I'm up at 3:15AM. Several mornings I'm up at 5AM. Depends on my work schedule.
> 
> Fast food breakfast hours SUCK.




Man ... your schedule is almost like mine is.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

5.06 posts per day


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:


> Well ... not quite skilz wise ... but it is geek talk.
> 
> I am setting up a firewall/router that has wireless built in and such ...




I'm having an issue with a firewall at the moment. I have a router and a software firewall because I do file sharing on P2P servers some times. Last night for some reason the firewall prevented me from getting online. I know it was the firewall because when I turned it off everything was ok. I could see computers on my network but couldn't access them either. I may try reinstalling the software.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Feh.




Without looking, I'd say you are about at 15.75 posts per day.

Edit: Niiiice, I'm only .07 off.  You got 15.82 posts per day, dude.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:


> Man ... your schedule is almost like mine is.




She doesn't go picking mushrooms in the forest though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:


> Ouch, painful.  Well, waking up at 3.15, if you wanted 8 hours of sleep, I could see going to be about 7.15pm.  Ick, I would hate to go to sleep that early.  I'm not even sure I COULD.  Well, I guess I'd probably adjust fairly quickly if I consistently had to be awake by 3-5.




I rarely get 8 in one stretch. Usually it's split between the 4-5 I get at night and an afternoon nap....

I've been doing this for years and haven't adjusted yet.... It seems I wake up on my own on days off around 6:30-7AM.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> She doesn't go picking mushrooms in the forest though.






Just making biscuits, fixing sandwiches and dealing with a boss that can get bitchy at times... and single me out for crap that I ain't the only one who does it....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Without looking, I'd say you are about at 15.75 posts per day.
> 
> Edit: Niiiice, I'm only .07 off.  You got 15.82 posts per day, dude.




And in actuality on  days I do post I manage about 40 - 50 (fast days) or 20 - 30 (slow days).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> She doesn't go picking mushrooms in the forest though.




ROFL!!!


----------



## Aeson

Ok this is weird. The firewall is preventing access on two computers now.


----------



## Kida

Hello hivers.

Hmm, slow day it looks like.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

3.05 posts per day. I guess I won't be able to prove my manlihood this way...

Well, I will go to bed soon. It's time to go a little earlier then usual... 

Maybe just one other thread.


----------



## Kida

Tuna sanwhich with cucumbers for lunch today.


----------



## Mycanid

Chilled Euphoria has arrived ... and just in time for summer too!


----------



## Kida

Mycanid said:


> Chilled Euphoria has arrived ... and just in time for summer too!




chilled euphoria?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> 3.05 posts per day. I guess I won't be able to prove my manlihood this way...
> 
> Well, I will go to bed soon. It's time to go a little earlier then usual...



It just means you still have a life! 

Which probably means we'll just kill your life and take its stuff. Into the hive.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mycanid

Kida said:


> chilled euphoria?




Yea-hup. Listening to Katcha's "Touched by God" right now. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Euphoria-Chilled-Various-Artists/dp/B00004TQO1/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1215639053&sr=8-1"]Link[/ame] for more info.


----------



## Mycanid

Lord Tirian said:


> It just means you still have a life!
> 
> Which probably means we'll just kill your life and take its stuff. Into the hive.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Your doom has come Lord Tirian ... your identity has been established, verified and assimilated.

Muwahaha..... 







What?


----------



## Kida

My, what an odd mushroom.


----------



## Mycanid

Kida said:


> My, what an odd mushroom.






Where?


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Hello hivers.
> 
> Hmm, slow day it looks like.




We needed a woman to come by and stimulate activity.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:


> Where?




She was talking about Rev.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> She was talking about Rev.




Actually, I was talking about Mycanid.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> We needed a woman to come by and stimulate activity.




 Glad to know my presence is appreciated.


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Actually, I was talking about Mycanid.



I know that. It was a joke. 


Kida said:


> Glad to know my presence is appreciated.



Always.


----------



## Kida

So, how are you doing Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> So, how are you doing Aeson?




I'm ok. I'm a bit tired but doing ok. How are you?

9,000 post.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> I'm ok. I'm a bit tired but doing ok. How are you?
> 
> 9,000 post.




Doing well. Enjoying my luch break. Listening to Dido right now.


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Doing well. Enjoying my luch break. Listening to Dido right now.




Mmmm, lunch. I like Dido.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> Mmmm, lunch. I like Dido.




Well, time to clock back on. I enjoyed chatting with you Aeson. Maybe I'll come back on for a little after work.


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Well, time to clock back on. I enjoyed chatting with you Aeson. Maybe I'll come back on for a little after work.




Hopefully things will be a bit more active then.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm ok. I'm a bit tired but doing ok. How are you?
> 
> 9,000 post.




Congratumalations.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon in the Hive!


----------



## Studio69

Soo....what exactly have I stumbled across?


----------



## Dog Moon

I like the fact that you can look at the little checkmarked globe next to the thread title in the forum and find out how many times you've posted in that thread.  Apparently, of the 1,001 posts in the last Hivemind thread, I had 110 of the total posts.

Don't really see any point, but that doesn't stop it from being neat.


----------



## Studio69

Dog Moon said:


> Dog Moon in the Hive!




Whats a Dog Moon? Is that anything like a Moon Dog (my fave critter from 2nd Edition)?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:


> Dog Moon in the Hive!




Heya! 



Studio69 said:


> Soo....what exactly have I stumbled across?


----------



## Dog Moon

Studio69 said:


> Whats a Dog Moon? Is that anything like a Moon Dog (my fave critter from 2nd Edition)?




Actually, I don't think it means anything.

A LONG time ago, I heard this song that I thought was totally awesome.  Problem was that it was a techno song and it was one of the types without any words.  I heard this song in a club once and overheard someone telling someone else the creator of the song, or so I thought.  I heard Dog Moon.  So silly me I spent a LONG time trying to find this artist.  What's lame is that I misheard...the artist was actually Darude.  But the name Dog Moon stuck with me, so I figured I might as well use it.


----------



## Studio69

Dog Moon said:


> Actually, I don't think it means anything.
> 
> A LONG time ago, I heard this song that I thought was totally awesome.  Problem was that it was a techno song and it was one of the types without any words.  I heard this song in a club once and overheard someone telling someone else the creator of the song, or so I thought.  I heard Dog Moon.  So silly me I spent a LONG time trying to find this artist.  What's lame is that I misheard...the artist was actually Darude.  But the name Dog Moon stuck with me, so I figured I might as well use it.




Thats neat. I chose my username based on the club of the same name featured in Austin Powers 3.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Don't really see any point, but that doesn't stop it from being neat.



Is there any point it getting a higher post count besides showing off your hivery?

On another note... I just had self-made Vietnamese Spring Rolls (the unfried variant), basically rice noodles, prawns, salad, and peppermint leaves in a rice paper wrapper. And fish sauce as dip. Yummy dinner.

Any other culinary episodes to tell?

Digesting, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Studio69 said:


> Soo....what exactly have I stumbled across?




I think I once explained the purpose of the Hivemind and the threads very eloquently once when defending it against a person who posted an annoying post perhaps designed to rile us up, but since I don't remember what I said, I will create something else, which probably won't sound as good:

The Hivemind is a place where we tend to go either after work or sometimes before [or during] when we need a place to just relax and hang out.  We come here to complain and to shout out excitement and the others in the hive sympathize/encourage or congratulate, as appropriate.

It sort of fills whatever needs we have and are unable to receive from our living situations.  I tend to come here to hang out and make funnies, though occasionally, I vent about stuff that I have no problems sharing with those I consider friends in the Hive but would feel embarrassed or weird sharing elsewhere on the boards.

Feel free to stay around, hang out, complain if needs be, whatever fits your fancy.    We always welcome more people and eventually, the entire world will be dominated by us, so you might as well join us early and reap the benefits of our work later on.


----------



## The_Warlock

Users.

They expect magic from computers. 

They want them to "just work."

They don't understand why they shouldn't use certain pieces of software. Or click on certain links.

They...are morons, without an iota of sense, or a desire to be responsible for their own actions with the supposedly mystic informatin box.

But some, some users, they are worse.

They have learned the foul lessons of virii, malware, adware, and trojans.

They have seen first hand the catastrophes they can wreak.

They Know BETTER.

But still, that page, that potentially glorious page - it did not look right in the protected third party browser.

So he opened it in IE. He followed it's poorly coded links.

And where did it get him...?

Assaulted by false anti-virus programs! Adrift in a sea of system level installed malware download bots, and a writhing pit of email worms.

As fast as the antivirus could catch them, the network connection was queried for 3 more.

And now. 

Now, here I sit. Format C: has been typed. Windows has been re-installed. The install of custom programs and a years worth of after install patches begins.

But I'm not bitter....

NO....I'm not...bitter.


----------



## Dog Moon

Studio69 said:


> Thats neat. I chose my username based on the club of the same name featured in Austin Powers 3.




Ah, I thought Studio 69 sounded familiar, but couldn't place it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord Tirian said:


> Is there any point it getting a higher post count besides showing off your hivery?




To show off one's verboseness?


----------



## Dog Moon

Sounds rough, Warlock.


----------



## Studio69

The_Warlock said:


> Users.
> 
> They expect magic from computers.
> 
> They want them to "just work."
> 
> They don't understand why they shouldn't use certain pieces of software. Or click on certain links.
> 
> They...are morons, without an iota of sense, or a desire to be responsible for their own actions with the supposedly mystic informatin box.
> 
> But some, some users, they are worse.
> 
> They have learned the foul lessons of virii, malware, adware, and trojans.
> 
> They have seen first hand the catastrophes they can wreak.
> 
> They Know BETTER.
> 
> But still, that page, that potentially glorious page - it did not look right in the protected third party browser.
> 
> So he opened it in IE. He followed it's poorly coded links.
> 
> And where did it get him...?
> 
> Assaulted by false anti-virus programs! Adrift in a sea of system level installed malware download bots, and a writhing pit of email worms.
> 
> As fast as the antivirus could catch them, the network connection was queried for 3 more.
> 
> And now.
> 
> Now, here I sit. Format C: has been typed. Windows has been re-installed. The install of custom programs and a years worth of after install patches begins.
> 
> But I'm not bitter....
> 
> NO....I'm not...bitter.




Ouch.


----------



## Studio69

Dog Moon said:


> To show off one's verboseness?


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Sounds rough, Warlock.




Irritating and time consuming really. You can't really yell at the VP of Sales like a 4 yr old who let the muddy dog in (again). 

But he knows without a word this time.

Vent complete.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats the Cheese Golem*


----------



## Mycanid

The_Warlock said:


> Users.
> 
> They expect magic from computers.
> 
> They want them to "just work."
> 
> They don't understand why they shouldn't use certain pieces of software. Or click on certain links.
> 
> They...are morons, without an iota of sense, or a desire to be responsible for their own actions with the supposedly mystic informatin box.
> 
> But some, some users, they are worse.
> 
> They have learned the foul lessons of virii, malware, adware, and trojans.
> 
> They have seen first hand the catastrophes they can wreak.
> 
> They Know BETTER.
> 
> But still, that page, that potentially glorious page - it did not look right in the protected third party browser.
> 
> So he opened it in IE. He followed it's poorly coded links.
> 
> And where did it get him...?
> 
> Assaulted by false anti-virus programs! Adrift in a sea of system level installed malware download bots, and a writhing pit of email worms.
> 
> As fast as the antivirus could catch them, the network connection was queried for 3 more.
> 
> And now.
> 
> Now, here I sit. Format C: has been typed. Windows has been re-installed. The install of custom programs and a years worth of after install patches begins.
> 
> But I'm not bitter....
> 
> NO....I'm not...bitter.










End users <---------------------> Warlock

****

I hear ya ... boy do I hear ya.


----------



## Studio69

Galeros said:


> *Eats the Cheese Golem*




*eats Galeros*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> *Eats the Cheese Golem*




Stop eating my secret hive armies! *shakes fist*

Instead, eat Rev's secret Pizza Golem! (so secret that even he doesn't know!)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> Soo....what exactly have I stumbled across?



According to Umbran it's a place for peculiar behaviors. To us it's a clubhouse. We come here to hang out with our friends who have become like distant relatives. 



Galeros said:


> *Eats the Cheese Golem*



After Relique had his way with the holes in the cheese?


Studio69 said:


> *eats Galeros*



After Relique had his way with the holes in the cheese?


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Stop eating my secret hive armies! *shakes fist*
> 
> Instead, eat Rev's secret Pizza Golem! (so secret that even he doesn't know!)
> 
> Cheers, LT.




We can't seem to stop him. He's like Galactus or something.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> After Relique had his way with the holes in the cheese?




Yeah, sure, why not? Yum. Galeros was quite delectable.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_Warlock said:


> Users.
> 
> They expect magic from computers.
> 
> They want them to "just work."
> 
> They don't understand why they shouldn't use certain pieces of software. Or click on certain links.
> 
> They...are morons, without an iota of sense, or a desire to be responsible for their own actions with the supposedly mystic informatin box.
> 
> But some, some users, they are worse.
> 
> They have learned the foul lessons of virii, malware, adware, and trojans.
> 
> They have seen first hand the catastrophes they can wreak.
> 
> They Know BETTER.
> 
> But still, that page, that potentially glorious page - it did not look right in the protected third party browser.
> 
> So he opened it in IE. He followed it's poorly coded links.
> 
> And where did it get him...?
> 
> Assaulted by false anti-virus programs! Adrift in a sea of system level installed malware download bots, and a writhing pit of email worms.
> 
> As fast as the antivirus could catch them, the network connection was queried for 3 more.
> 
> And now.
> 
> Now, here I sit. Format C: has been typed. Windows has been re-installed. The install of custom programs and a years worth of after install patches begins.
> 
> But I'm not bitter....
> 
> NO....I'm not...bitter.




Nope. He's not bitter at all. Not one eensy, teensy, weensy tiny bit.... 

Love that nuke em smiley that someone else posted.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Studio69 said:


> Yeah, sure, why not? Yum. Galeros was quite delectable.




I'm sure he was quite cheesy.....


----------



## WhatGravitas

Studio69 said:


> Yeah, sure, why not? Yum. Galeros was quite delectable.



What did he taste like?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Studio69

Lord Tirian said:


> What did he taste like?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




A stuffed turkey.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> Yeah, sure, why not? Yum. Galeros was quite delectable.




I think you should fit right in here.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> I think you should fit right in here.




That made be laugh so hard that my jaw hurt.


----------



## Wereserpent

I've always wanted to be eaten!

*Eats his way out of Studio69*


----------



## Studio69

Galeros said:


> I've always wanted to be eaten!
> 
> *Eats his way out of Studio69*




*eats Galeros trying to eat his way out of me*

Wheres an infinity symbol when you need one?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> I've always wanted to be eaten!
> 
> *Eats his way out of Studio69*



Icky. Gross. Gigerish.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Studio69

Lord Tirian said:


> Gigerish.




 Gigerish?


----------



## Mycanid

Studio69 said:


> Gigerish?




I think he means the artist Geiger? The one who (among other things) illustrated the Necronomicon?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:


> I think you should fit right in here.




I must admit that I agree ...  ...

this is either a fortuitous circumstance ...

or a mysterious coincidence ...

or ...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Studio69 said:


> Gigerish?



Gigerish as in H.R. Giger, the guy who designed the Alien (the face-hugging, acid-blooded, Ripley-battling kind of alien). Plus, Google Image Search for his name...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Thanks for the Death Star Primary Gun , Myc.

It makes my day. It also makes a mean jambalaya, but nobody has a big enough pot.


----------



## Studio69

Lord Tirian said:


> Gigerish as in H.R. Giger, the guy who designed the Alien (the face-hugging, acid-blooded, Ripley-battling kind of alien). Plus, Google Image Search for his name...
> 
> Cheers, LT.










Creepy guy.


----------



## Studio69

The_Warlock said:


> Thanks for the Death Star Primary Gun , Myc.
> 
> It makes my day. It also makes a mean jambalaya, but nobody has a big enough pot.




what about a witching pot?


----------



## Studio69

Welp, gotta go. Later.


----------



## Mycanid

The_Warlock said:


> Thanks for the Death Star Primary Gun , Myc.
> 
> It makes my day. It also makes a mean jambalaya, but nobody has a big enough pot.




You are very welcome ... sometimes a little humor from outta nowhere helps to defuse a situation a bit, and then one can breathe normally again. Sometimes. 

Anyhoo ... I'm outta here for today. G'night hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Studio69 said:


> *eats Galeros trying to eat his way out of me*
> 
> Wheres an infinity symbol when you need one?




Are we like gods now?


----------



## Kida

Just got off of work. I've got 40 minutes to chat befoere I need to go pick up my son.


----------



## Kida

So whats happening hivers?


----------



## Dog Moon

Kida said:


> So whats happening hivers?




Considering the last grouping of posts, I'm not sure I want to know what's happening.


----------



## Dog Moon

Although I am pretty sure there's no more food left in the Hive.


Again.


----------



## Kida

Dog Moon said:


> Although I am pretty sure there's no more food left in the Hive.
> 
> 
> Again.




Well, I'm snacking on a banana.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Considering the last grouping of posts, I'm not sure I want to know what's happening.




And hurling lightning, he shouts: WHO IS LIKE UNTO GOD?

Sorry, what was that? I'm gonna go to bed now!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Kida

Lord Tirian said:


> And hurling lightning, he shouts: WHO IS LIKE UNTO GOD?
> 
> Sorry, what was that? I'm gonna go to bed now!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




 Isn't it kinda early to be going to bed?

EDIT: Whoops, didn't notice your location before.


----------



## Dog Moon

Kida said:


> Isn't it kinda early to be going to bed?




Well, to be fair, he does live in the United Kingdom, which means it's probably like what, 1.30am or something?


----------



## Dog Moon

Kida said:


> Well, I'm snacking on a banana.




I just had a couple of Hot Pockets and some Coke and am trying to figure out what I want to be doing besides just checking out the Hive.


----------



## Kida

Dog Moon said:


> I just had a couple of Hot Pockets and some Coke and am trying to figure out what I want to be doing besides just checking out the Hive.




I'm working on some house rules for my 4E campaign.


----------



## Dog Moon

Kida said:


> I'm working on some house rules for my 4E campaign.




Anything of interest?

I keep wanting to houserule stuff, but that would actually require me to read more of the books.  Like making monsters.  I LOVE doing that, but I haven't really spent enough time going over the creation rules to make any that actually makes sense.  Should do that eventually....


----------



## Kida

Dog Moon said:


> Anything of interest?




Not sure yet. Its mostly just a jumble of ideas that 'm trying to keep track of. When I get this tuff oprganized I'm going to extrapolate on it then post it up.


----------



## Kida

Well, I should get going, my son's soccer game is going to be over soon. It was nice chatting with you Dog Moon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Kida said:


> Well, I should get going, my son's soccer game is going to be over soon. It was nice chatting with you Dog Moon.




Nice chatting.  Did your son's team win?


----------



## Wereserpent

I ate a soccer ball once.  It tasted like sunshine.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Studio69 said:


> Creepy guy.




Damn.... H.R.Geiger looks like he's Walter Keonig's evil clone


----------



## Cat Moon

Hello hive. Just got done watching The Whole Nine Yards with my gf.

Funny movie.


----------



## The_Warlock

Never seen it. Heard some good stuff about it.

At least I got home before midnight...clean installs of operating systems are beautiful things. Then we have to go and muck it up with 1001 programs.

Still not Bitter.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Never seen it. Heard some good stuff about it.




Bruce Willis definitely made a good hit man.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Bruse Willis definitely made a good hit man.




Well, he's played hit men before. This just seems to be a funnier hit man from what I recall of the trailers back in the day.


----------



## Cat Moon

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=XHBi1hGFxZ8"]The Whole Nine Yards Trailer[/ame]


----------



## The_Warlock

It does seem amusing, in a black comedy kinda way.


----------



## Cat Moon

So, how are you doing Warlock?


----------



## Relique du Madde

that looks awesome.


----------



## Aeson

Don't forget the one scene with Amanda Peet.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Don't forget the one scene with Amanda Peet.




The naked scene?


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> The naked scene?




Well I wasn't gonna come out and say it but yes.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> So, how are you doing Warlock?




I believe the correct term is..."Meh"

But then, working almost 14 hours because a booyatz coworker did something on his computer that he knew not doesn't put you in the best frame of mind.

That said, it's done, the OT is in the timesheet system, and I'm home.

Soon to bed, since I ran out of gumption about 20 minutes ago.

Yourself?


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> The naked scene?




Naked can be good.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Naked can be good.




It was very good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> I believe the correct term is..."Meh"
> 
> But then, working almost 14 hours because a booyatz coworker did something on his computer that he knew not doesn't put you in the best frame of mind.
> 
> That said, it's done, the OT is in the timesheet system, and I'm home.
> 
> Soon to bed, since I ran out of gumption about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Yourself?




*Puts on a fedora hat, and smack the palm of his hands with his cane.*  You wann-us to teach em a lesson?


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Naked can be good.




Theres nothing sexier than a naked woman holding a gun.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> I believe the correct term is..."Meh"
> 
> But then, working almost 14 hours because a booyatz coworker did something on his computer that he knew not doesn't put you in the best frame of mind.
> 
> That said, it's done, the OT is in the timesheet system, and I'm home.
> 
> Soon to bed, since I ran out of gumption about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Yourself?




Resting now. Its been a rough day for me too. Damn, my dogs were barking today.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> *Puts on a fedora hat, and smack the palm of his hands with his cane.*  You wann-us to teach em a lesson?




Nah, as posted up thread, he is immune to smacking due to position. On the other hand, he left the office rather irked at himself for his misstep, and not a little dejected at the amount of clean up he engendered.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Theres nothing sexier than a naked woman holding a gun.




High Caliber!


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Resting. now. Its been a rough day for me too. Damn, my dogs were barking today.




That's the one upside for me - I didn't have to be on my feet, It was all data streams, and install prompts, and wretched, wretched Outlook.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> That's the one upside for me - I didn't have to be on my feet, It was all data streams, and install prompts, and wretched, wretched Outlook.




Gah; Outlook. I uninstalled that shortly after getting my laptop.


----------



## Cat Moon

Looking forward to tomorrow night. We'll be watching Scarface. It'll be my first time watching it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Nah, as posted up thread, he is immune to smacking due to position. On the other hand, he left the office rather irked at himself for his misstep, and not a little dejected at the amount of clean up he engendered.




But I could have easily followed him home and egged his house (or his car) for you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow night. We'll be watching Scarface. It'll be my first time watching it.




It's a good movie, but a tad slow in the middle.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Gah; Outlook. I uninstalled that shortly after getting my laptop.




Hate it myself, but it's the only program that interfaces with the contact manager program. Luckily, only a couple people need that. The rest of us get to use whatever email client we want. And I've been looking for alternatives.

Ok, I'm officially fried.

later folks


----------



## Blackrat

Mycanid said:


>



Ow, my ribs. Laughing hurts...

I see we had a new Hiver come in last night. Need to poke him with our secret society maybe...


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Ok, I'm officially fried.
> 
> later folks




Sleep well Warlock.


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Ow, my ribs. Laughing hurts...
> 
> I see we had a new Hiver come in last night. Need to poke him with our secret society maybe...




Mornin' Blackrat.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ow, my ribs. Laughing hurts...
> 
> I see we had a new Hiver come in last night. Need to poke him with our secret society maybe...




Not a new Hiver yet but has some potential.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> later folks




Nite


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Not a new Hiver yet but has some potential.




I think three posts without running away screaming is enough to call him a Hiver...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I think three posts without running away screaming is enough to call him a Hiver...




Good point.


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> I think three posts without running away screaming is enough to call him a Hiver...




The whole skit of Galeros v. Cheese Golem v. Studio69 v. Galeros is totally amusing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Not a new Hiver yet but has some potential.




You know...  I already forgot what it was that I said when the hive fully assimilated me.  I'm pretty sure it was during the March-April hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah. A cup of freshly brewed coffee. That and Myc's nuke-smilie made my morning .


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Ah. A cup of freshly brewed coffee. That and Myc's nuke-smilie made my morning .




A good cup of coffee in the morning can go a long way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> The whole skit of Galeros v. Cheese Golem v. Studio69 v. Galeros is totally amusing.




That was disturbing menage a trois.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> You know...  I already forgot what it was that I said when the hive fully assimilated me.  I'm pretty sure it was during the March-April hive.




It's been years for me. I can't remember either.


----------



## Cat Moon

I am cat, hear me meow.

*merow*


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat, I'm totally digging your homebrew.

Not sure if you know, but the Ecology of the Drgonborn is up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> I am cat, hear me meow.
> 
> *merow*







			
				Budd Bundy imitating a russian guy from a failed Married with Children spin-off said:
			
		

> Nice kitty, rough tongue.




~


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> ~


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> Blackrat, I'm totally digging your homebrew.
> 
> Not sure if you know, but the Ecology of the Drgonborn is up.




Thanks. It's been on the work for almost ten years now . Now getting to a new era once again... It has always been actually the story of the Order of the Dragon, and the story of Elendur Nightwalker, of whom I talked about with Relique a few days ago.

Hadn't noticed that yet. Thanks for pointing out, maybe I can reap something from there...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> ~




I don't see it happening. Move along. Move along.


----------



## Cat Moon

*I think I just had a cargasm....*

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=1i_sZtw0edo]BMW GINA Light Visionary Model Trailer[/ame] [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=kTYiEkQYhWY]BMW GINA Light Visionary Model Premiere[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> I think I just had a cargasm....




Nah. The only true cargasm car is Corvette Stingray -69.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


>




The site wouldn't let me post the qoute and the smilie since the post was too short.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5iBcAawo4g"]The original context of the qoute (within the first 30 seconds).[/ame]

It's a semi running gag with me that if a girl makes cat sounds I qoute that line.... and often get slapped.



Aeson said:


> I don't see it happening. Move along. Move along.




lol.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> The site wouldn't let me post the qoute and the smilie since the post was too short.




Okay, now I remember that. Funny, relique.


----------



## Aeson

Mmmm Keri Russell


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anyone notice that the load times for EnWorld seem to increase when using FireFox 3 during the night?  I had to switch to Internet Exploder because waiting 10 minutes to load the reply screen is brutal.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Anyone notice that the load times for EnWorld seem to increase when using FireFox 3 during the night?  I had to switch to Internet Exploder because waiting 10 minutes to load the reply screen is brutal.




I'm using Avant an I find load time atrocious occasionally.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Anyone notice that the load times for EnWorld seem to increase when using FireFox 3 during the night?  I had to switch to Internet Exploder because waiting 10 minutes to load the reply screen is brutal.




I haven't tried that. I'm so used to using FF these days. I think the site is just slow tonight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I haven't tried that. I'm so used to using FF these days. I think the site is just slow tonight.




For a while it was running faster then FireFox had... or at least I thought it was.  


Anyways, today I ended up going to the Getty Villa. In one of the displays their was a 1900 year old pair of ivory d6s....  Apparently the curator rolled 7 damage.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Anyways, today I ended up going to the Getty Villa. In one of the displays their was a 1900 year old pair of ivory d6s....  Apparently the curator rolled 7 damage.




Well at least those dice are fit for Vegas.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> For a while it was running faster then FireFox had... or at least I thought it was.
> 
> 
> Anyways, today I ended up going to the Getty Villa. In one of the displays their was a 1900 year old pair of ivory d6s....  Apparently the curator rolled 7 damage.




He was rolling stats and got pissed at the one that rolled 1 and smashed it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> It just means you still have a life!




That, my friend, is probably wrong.


----------



## Relique du Madde

One thing DnD is missing...  engraved gemstones:







Looking at them made me think about my old campaign setting since the setting used crystal beads (engraved with the royal crest of the issuing kingdom) as its trading trading currency.  Ironically, one of the setting's status symbols was a noble woman's ability to regularly bathe in "powdered crystal."   In 4e that would translate to bathing in residuum.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Looking at them made me think about my old campaign setting since the setting used crystal beads (engraved with the royal crest of the issuing kingdom) as its trading trading currency.  Ironically, one of the setting's status symbols was a noble woman's ability to regularly bathe in "powdered crystal."   In 4e that would translate to bathing in residuum.




Wouldn't the shaving have to be really fine in order to properly get it to mix with the water?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> Wouldn't the shaving have to be really fine in order to properly get it to mix with the water?




It's basically was like a mud bath that uses the gem dust instead of volcanic ash.  If you think about it, it's pretty wasteful since you would have to grind hundreds and thousands of gemstones (or disenchant crap loads of magic items) for one bath.  However, since that world was high magic, there was probably a wizard who was hired by each bathhouse to transmute ordinary sand into "powdered gemstones."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Morning, all.




Good day go'erna.


----------



## Cat Moon

Well, its 1:00 in the morning here so I should be toddling off to bed. Later hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Morning and g'night. Which to which is other issue completely .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Morning, all.




Morning...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Morning...




Of course, you being in Germany means you're awake at the same time as me. 

We've just had a massive systems crash at work, and IT are saying it might not be fixed within 'the next few hours'. Hah. This is going to be entertaining.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Of course, you being in Germany means you're awake at the same time as me.
> 
> We've just had a massive systems crash at work, and IT are saying it might not be fixed within 'the next few hours'. Hah. This is going to be entertaining.




As long as your internet is working, everything is good...


You are payed to post on EN World, aren't you?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> As long as your internet is working, everything is good...
> 
> You are payed to post on EN World, aren't you?




Oh, if only that were true, if only.

However, as it's quiet, I am currently and effectively being paid to do Not A Lot.


----------



## Blackrat

Well now. Looks like I got the general history section of my homebrew done. Now onto the races...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Well now. Looks like I got the general history section of my homebrew done. Now onto the races...




My next task for my game is to tag all the entries in the Wiki. Argh.

I really wish I'd been doing it as I went along.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Morning...



You're getting out of bed 11 o'clock!? Lazy! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> You're getting out of bed 11 o'clock!? Lazy!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Huh? On the days off, I usually get up around noon .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> You're getting out of bed 11 o'clock!? Lazy!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




No. I just greated Tallarn in kind. At 11 o'clock, I was up 4 hours and at work ~3. 

I won't deny the lazy, though. That's certainly true.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Huh? On the days off, I usually get up around noon .




Nah, I can't stay in bed that long. Except maybe after a long gaming session...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Huh? On the days off, I usually get up around noon .



Heh, I did the same for a while, but nowadays, I almost never wake up later than 10 o'clock. University is destroying my laziness. 

And replacing it with procrastination! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> And replacing it with procrastination!




A very common problem. Especially as you get closer to the end of your studies. Writing my diploma considered mostly of procrastination. Yet, I still managed to finish it in 6 months and worked probably 4 hours per day, and rarely significantly more. 

I don't know the exact work/procrastination ratio, but the general problem exists amongst all students. A lot of work is naturally done in the final days or weeks, when the deadline is getting closer and closer and you haven't still finished major portions of the middle part and are on 70 pages (instead of the suggested 100)...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

See, I work 8am to 4.15pm most days, which means I get up at 6.15am to get to work on time.

Lord Tirian, you have NO IDEA how good you have it now, speaking as an ex-student.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> Gah; Outlook. I uninstalled that shortly after getting my laptop.




Is there another program you would use over Outlook?  I use it cause it's handy and I don't really know any good alternatives...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I see we had a new Hiver come in last night. Need to poke him with our secret society maybe...




Yep, and it's good to see he's representin' Minneapolis.  Hope he returns.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> The original context of the qoute (within the first 30 seconds).
> 
> lol.




Awesome.  You'll never study in this town again!


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Is there another program you would use over Outlook?  I use it cause it's handy and I don't really know any good alternatives...




If you want an integrated browser/email solution - I like Opera. And it's free.

Thunderbird seems to be losing traction internal to Mozilla, but it's still got chops. And it's free.

Chaos Intellect, it's not free, but it combines email, contact management, and personal datebook. It also combines what I consider the better features of Outlook, without the proprietary file structures and scattered system folders.

Some people like Eudora. I think it should be taken out back and shot.


----------



## Dog Moon

Does Thunderbird have contacts/datebook?  Cause that's all I really need.  I don't even use Outlook for the Email option.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Does Thunderbird have contacts/datebook?  Cause that's all I really need.  I don't even use Outlook for the Email option.




It has email contacts...but it's not a PIM.

If you want a contacts/datebook, I'd look into Sunbird (their calendaring/PIM) also from mozilla.

Or go to snapfiles.com, -> freeware section, -> Information management. Sounds like what you want is a PIM (Personal Information Manager).


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Lord Tirian, you have NO IDEA how good you have it now, speaking as an ex-student.



Oh, I think I have a rough idea - I just want to complain - it's fun! 

I'd rather want to complain about the lack of a proper group during my studies (as opposed to vacation), but that's another problem - caused by procrastination as well...

Well, back to the main topic: Cheese.

Cheese, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Lord Tirian said:


> Well, back to the main topic: Cheese.




*Produces the ultimate weapon*

Fondue Pot!


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> It has email contacts...but it's not a PIM.
> 
> If you want a contacts/datebook, I'd look into Sunbird (their calendaring/PIM) also from mozilla.
> 
> Or go to snapfiles.com, -> freeware section, -> Information management. Sounds like what you want is a PIM (Personal Information Manager).




Actually, that's exactly what I needed, though I had never heard of the term Personal Information Manager before.  Thanks much.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Actually, that's exactly what I needed, though I had never heard of the term Personal Information Manager before.  Thanks much.




You are welcome. Also, keep in mind, lots of them tweak the interfaces in different ways based on what the programmer thinks makes sense to access/manipulate your info. I'd suggest downloading a few that are highly rated, and play with the ones that have the most intuitive interface for you. Then settle on one that works best for you.

I've seen too many people choose a program, or accept a program (like Outlook or Palm Desktop), and just bull through accepting its limitations, and hate the program, but feel there aren't options that would work better with their style/intuition. And that just makes unhappy users.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hive. My body doesn't seem to want to sleep much past 9:00 am. I did get 7½ hours of sleep last night though.


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:


> Ow, my ribs. Laughing hurts...
> 
> I see we had a new Hiver come in last night. Need to poke him with our secret society maybe...






YW.



Tallarn said:


> Of course, you being in Germany means you're awake at the same time as me.
> 
> We've just had a massive systems crash at work, and IT are saying it might not be fixed within 'the next few hours'. Hah. This is going to be entertaining.




Optimism can be a good thing ... sometimes.


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:


> Hello hive. My body doesn't seem to want to sleep much past 9:00 am. I did get 7½ hours of sleep last night though.




Good morning ... I'll check back in here later on perhaps.


----------



## Dog Moon

It's raining!  Thunderstorm Warnings.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> It's raining!  Thunderstorm Warnings.




I wish it was raining here. I adore the rain. I live for stormy days. Thankfully, the monsoon season is practically here. 

The rain always makes me think about Astoria & The Goonies though.


----------



## Dog Moon

No longer a warning.  Woah, that was loud!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> No longer a warning.  Woah, that was loud!




I'm so jealous.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> It's raining!  Thunderstorm Warnings.



Edmonton has been getting rain and thunderstorms a lot in the last few weeks. I really like the rain. It washes away the dust and grime of the day and renews the spirit, IMO.

I'm hoping it rains again today.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW... hi guys!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall! 

Whats up, bro?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Knightfall!
> 
> Whats up, bro?



Not much.

Just browsing the forums and reading the lastest hockey news off of TSN.ca. Starting to feel the itch of homebrew design once again but my head still hurts a bit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Not much.
> 
> Just browsing the forums and reading the lastest hockey news off of TSN.ca. Starting to feel the itch of homebrew design once again but my head still hurts a bit.




I've been working up a storm on my homebrew over the week. Just about ready to put the finishing touches on my Akashic class and I started on my Knight (heavily based on the Marshal). Found my notes on Tieflings, maybe I'll put some more work into that today.


----------



## Relique du Madde

reveille said:


> hello hive. *mandy* doesn't seem to want to sleep much past 9:00 am.   i did get 7½ hours of sleep last night though.




fify!


----------



## Blackrat

*Eats all the crumbles Galeros dropped while eating all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *Eats all the crumbles Galeros dropped while eating all the food in the Hive*




You're up late.


----------



## Blackrat

It's not even 10pm...


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I've been working up a storm on my homebrew over the week. Just about ready to put the finishing touches on my Akashic class and I started on my Knight (heavily based on the Marshal). Found my notes on Tieflings, maybe I'll put some more work into that today.



Good to hear! I've read some of your campaign stuff already, and I'm looking forward to reading more. Make sure you post your Knight class when it's done.

Anyway, my head is starting to throb a bit, so I need to stop looking at my computer screen for a while. I'll talk to you again later.

Cheers! (ow!)

KF72


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> No longer a warning.  Woah, that was loud!




?!?!  IS it like an air raid alarm?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It's not even 10pm...




Well it will be in 12 minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ?!?!  IS it like an air raid alarm?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Well it will be in 12 minutes.




Yeah, but that's still not late. Late would be in 3 or 4 hours . Which might very well be how long I'm still around today. Free Friday Hooray!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but that's still not late. Late would be in 3 or 4 hours . Which might very well be how long I'm still around today. Free Friday Hooray!




Well, you know waht they say; Early to bed, early to rise. And the early bird catches the worm.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Well, you know waht they say; Early to bed, early to rise. And the early bird catches the worm.




Yeah but I don't like worms . They're not sweet enough . I much prefer chocolate coated ants


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah but I don't like worms . They're not sweet enough . I much prefer chocolate coated ants




What about Gummy Worms? I like gummy worms.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> What about Gummy Worms? I like gummy worms.




Not really. But at least they're sweet. For candy it's either chocolate or salmiak for me .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


>




The Battle of Los Angeles....  One of the most interesting well documented UFO cases in the history book.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Not really. But at least they're sweet. For candy it's either chocolate or salmiak for me .




Liquorice is one of my faves too. Also Red Vines.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Liquorice is one of my faves too. Also Red Vines.




Gah. On the contrast I hate normal liquorice . Not my taste...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> I wish it was raining here. I adore the rain. I live for stormy days. Thankfully, the monsoon season is practically here.
> 
> The rain always makes me think about Astoria & The Goonies though.




Oh thanks. You can have the rain I drove through the 8km (that's ~5 miles in your archaic system) to get to work. 



> Well, you know waht they say; Early to bed, early to rise. And the early bird catches the worm



I think the second was proven wrong, and I remember the story of "Frau Holle" (I don't know the English name of the tale - it's about a woman - Holle - that is apparently responsible for snow and a girl and her step sisters working for her. The girl works hard... the others less so.) that it should be: Last in bed, first to rise.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah but I don't like worms . They're not sweet enough . I much prefer chocolate coated ants



Obviously. You're Blackrat, not Blackbird.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think the second was proven wrong, and I remember the story of "Frau Holle" (I don't know the English name of the tale - it's about a woman - Holle - that is apparently responsible for snow and a girl and her step sisters working for her. The girl works hard... the others less so.) that it should be: Last in bed, first to rise.




Mother Hulda


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Gah. On the contrast I hate normal liquorice . Not my taste...



It's only because there's so much badly made liquorice out there, too sweet - you need the strong stuff! Though I still prefer salted liquorice - also strong! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Though I still prefer salted liquorice - also strong!




salted is my preferred liquorice too.


----------



## Aeson

I have a headache and I think Dog Moon's storm is coming here also.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> It's only because there's so much badly made liquorice out there, too sweet - you need the strong stuff! Though I still prefer salted liquorice - also strong!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




The best kind: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrkisk_Peber . Might be quite hard to find outside scandinavia though, but if you can find it, I strongly recommend.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I have a headache and I think Dog Moon's storm is coming here also.




So what else on your body is able to predict when something's going to happen?  Like does you're head tingle when there's an earthquake?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> The best kind: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrkisk_Peber . Might be quite hard to find outside scandinavia though, but if you can find it, I strongly recommend.



Good to know... at least there are some imitates (Türkisch Pfeffer) in Germany one can find... if I dig around, I may find the real deal - at least I'm closer to you guys than our American friends! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So what else on your body is able to predict when something's going to happen?  Like do you're hands tingle when there's an earthquake?




My toe hurts when it rains . But that's not really different from when it doesn't rain, since because of an old injury it hurts always .


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Good to know... at least there are some imitates (Türkisch Pfeffer) in Germany one can find... if I dig around, I may find the real deal - at least I'm closer to you guys than our American friends!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I think the german version is the same since Fazer holds quite strongly to the trademark of the name and it's variants in different languages. They tend to print the names on the bag depending on the country they're sold to.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> So what else on your body is able to predict when something's going to happen?  Like does you're head tingle when there's an earthquake?




No my legs twitch. Sort of like. "Earthquakes a comin'. Let's get the hell outta here."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> No my legs twitch. Sort of like. "Earthquakes a comin'. Let's get the hell outta here."




Seriously, Aeson?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> My toe hurts when it rains . But that's not really different from when it doesn't rain, since because of an old injury it hurts always .




I can actually smell rain before it happens. Of course I have to be outside or have a window open for it to work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The closest thing I have to being able to tell when something is going to happen is being able to smell the rain up to like 15 minutes before it arrives... The only problem is, I think that's natural since I live in a dry enviroment like southern California.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ...able to smell the rain...




that makes two of us.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Seriously, Aeson?




No. 

We've had one or two minor quakes in my lifetime here. There is a small faultline in the northern part of the state that acts up from time to time. I doubt any body part would predict the coming of a quake.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> that makes two of us.




It must suck to have that ability if you live in Hawaii or Seattle.... It's be constant and nerve racking .


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> The closest thing I have to being able to tell when something is going to happen is being able to smell the rain up to like 15 minutes before it arrives... The only problem is, I think that's natural since I live in a dry enviroment like southern California.




You don't smell the rain. You smell it on the hot pavement as the wind blows in. I smell it also.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It must suck to have that ability if you live in Hawaii or Seattle.... It's be constant and nerve racking .




Sheesh, yeah, no kidding.

But, I for one love rain. Love, love, love it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> You don't smell the rain. You smell it on the hot pavement as the wind blows in. I smell it also.




I have actually refined my ability to smell rain that I can [not always acurrately] predict it up to 24 hours in advance.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Sheesh, yeah, no kidding.
> 
> But, I for one love rain. Love, love, love it.




That's because you don't get enough of it. It's sort of like snow for me. I love the snow but we rarely get it any more. If it rained a lot I think you'd get tired of it.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I have actually refined my ability to smell rain that I can [not always acurrately] predict it up to 24 hours in advance.




That's not smellavision that's television and the weather channel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> That's not smellavision that's television and the weather channel.




I don't watch the news or the weather channel. Its a waste of my time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> No.
> 
> We've had one or two minor quakes in my lifetime here. There is a small faultline in the northern part of the state that acts up from time to time. I doubt any body part would predict the coming of a quake.




Hag hah.  Some people in Ca claim to be able to sense earthquakes but most of those people are frauds since there is at least one earthquake everyday here (usually under 2.0 on the Ricter scale).  I personally never feel any earth quakes unless they are like 5.5+.

I remember one night several years ago, mt friends and I had a game session that ended at about 1 am in the morning and we all hung out till like 4am.  During that time there was a big earth quake (about 6.2).  It was cool because after the initial earth quake we all went outside and were able to hear the water sloshing from all the nearby pools and we were able to see flashes of light on the horizon before the aftershocks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> If it rained a lot I think you'd get tired of it.




No, I don't think I would. Water, falling or cresting; its what I love.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hag hah.  Some people in Ca claim to be able to sense earthquakes but most of those people are frauds since there is at least one earthquake everyday here (usually under 2.0 on the Ricter scale).  I personally never feel any earth quakes unless they are like 5.5+.




I'll tell you one thing, I don't envy anyone that has to live west of the San Andreas fault.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> That's not smellavision that's television and the weather channel.




Wanka-vision is superior to smellavision.



Aeson said:


> You don't smell the rain. You smell it on the hot pavement as the wind blows in. I smell it also.




Even when it's cold out during the middle of the night?



Reveille said:


> I'll tell you one thing, I don't envy anyone that has to live west of the San Andreas fault.




I personally don't envy anyone who lives withing 200 - 300 miles EAST of the San Andreas fault since your buildings have not been designed to with stand even a 5.0 earth quake.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ug, snow sucks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Snow. Great stuff. You can build with it. You can make pictures in it. You can throw it at people and not get arrested. Getting it for at least an entire season a year means you have less venomous animals and insects in your climate.


----------



## Dog Moon

Fortunately, I don't have to shovel any longer.  One good thing about moving into an apartment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I personally don't envy anyone who lives withing 200 - 300 miles EAST of the San Andreas fault since your buildings have not been designed to with stand even a 5.0 earth quake.




Governmental law has been passed that enforces all newer buildings to be able to withstand such quakes.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Even when it's cold out during the middle of the night?



I don't normally smell it then. 

I wonder if it's the lack of smell someone smells. The rain washes things out of the air.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I personally don't envy anyone who lives withing 200 - 300 miles EAST of the San Andreas fault since your buildings have not been designed to with stand even a 5.0 earth quake.




Besides the point, anyway. When the big one comes and remodels California, the structural integrity of those buildings isn't going to mean squat. Seriously.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm, so 4e core book PDFS are 30% off.  The funny thing is that my physical hardcopy books were cheaper than that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Besides the point, anyway. When the big one comes and remodels California, the structural integrity of those buildings isn't going to mean squat. Seriously.




Yeah... but look at the bright side, everyone who lives 20 miles inland will now have front property and all those people in Malibu won't have to worry about their homes catching on fire. That and California will finally receive that Gulf of Mexico port they've been planning on building using the Salton Sea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, so 4e core book PDFS are 30% off.  The funny thing is that my physical hardcopy books were cheaper than that.




This is great they are made available as pdfs this early in the produst line. I may end up buying these as well as the hardbacks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, so 4e core book PDFS are 30% off.  The funny thing is that my physical hardcopy books were cheaper than that.




Curse you 'I bought my books at Amazon people!'  I had to settle for Barne and Noble since Amazon told me my order will ship in July.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> This is great they are made available as pdfs this early in the produst line. I may end up buying these as well as the hardbacks.




As handy as it would be, I just don't think I could convince myself to spend that much money on the pdfs, expecially if a lot of the handy stuff will eventually be found on DDI.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Curse you I bought my books at Amazon people!  I had to settle for Barne and Noble since Amazon told me why order will ship in July.




Well apparently there was a coupon for B/N making the books fairly cheap though, so you would save almost as much money as ordering from Amazon, more if you got the B/N Credit Card which gives you a discount [good only if you then immediately scissors the card, IMO].


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Well apparently there was a coupon for B/N making the books fairly cheap though, so you would save almost as much money as ordering from Amazon, more if you got the B/N Credit Card which gives you a discount [good only if you then immediately scissors the card, IMO].




I know.  None of the BNs in a 20 miles radius bought any copies of the set which meant even with my BN card I still had to pay like 90 bucks since they decided not to count the books as being "best selling hardcovers" so I only got the standard discount on those books and only an additional 20% on one book.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I am considering picking up the PDFs, too. I'd like to have some electronic versions of them for my MacBook. I hate having to move my books around - that can be left reserved for actual game nights.

In the mean while, I've been searching for decent Power Cards. I will get to play my very first 4E D&D character (I DMed only so far), and it will be a Dragonborn Warlord. And we start at level 15 (the DM is converting Savage Tides to D&D 4.), so I might be in way over my head!
There seems to be a lot in the "Make your Own PowerCard" thread, but boy, is that thread long! How am I supposed to find something in there?

And I didn't get anything done today for my homebrew/blog stuff
- No 4E based Space Combat Rules enhancements
- No Diamond Throne conversion

Just surfing the web EN World and a little bit of Guild Wars.

Well, and now I think it's time to go to bed... Luckily, tomorrow is friday, which means I can probably go home around 14-15h. And my project leader and my department head are both on vacation! 

Good Night, Hive...


----------



## Mycanid

Ya duh deeeeeeee, la da duh deeeeeee.....


----------



## Aeson

You actually plan to pay for them when there are free copies floating around 
P2P servers?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:


> Ya duh deeeeeeee, la da duh deeeeeee.....




What's up shroom?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> - No Diamond Throne conversion



This reminds me: I'm still musing over the runechildren! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Well I'm going to DragonCon.  A friend just emailed me saying he bought the passes. Darth, maybe we can hook up this time. We didn't get together last year. I'll buy you dinner at the  Mandarin House. It's a place I try to go to when there.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:


> What's up shroom?




Howdy folks. 



Lord Tirian said:


> This reminds me: I'm still musing over the runechildren!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Musing over runechildren?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:


> Howdy folks.



How are you?



Mycanid said:


> Musing over runechildren?




No comment.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mycanid said:


> Musing over runechildren?





(are you serious? I can't tell)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## EricNoah

Hi, just popping in.  

No reason.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Well I'm going to DragonCon.  A friend just emailed me saying he bought the passes. Darth, maybe we can hook up this time. We didn't get together last year. I'll buy you dinner at the  Mandarin House. It's a place I try to go to when there.




Is the CruxShadows playting this year (like usual)?


----------



## Relique du Madde

EricNoah said:


> Hi, just popping in.
> 
> No reason.





'Ello Eric, how's it going?  We all know you want to post in here (24 -7 like the rest of us)...


----------



## EricNoah

I've been stewing over a work-related probem  this week (not my problem, but a problem affecting people in the department I chair) and until a couple of hours ago I would have answered "it's going miserably, thank you!" But ... I think we figured something out and now I'm doing quite well.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Mycanid

Lord Tirian said:


> (are you serious? I can't tell)
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Totally serious ... 



EricNoah said:


> Hi, just popping in.
> 
> No reason.




Hey! Hiya Eric.


----------



## Relique du Madde

EricNoah said:


> I've been stewing over a work-related probem  this week (not my problem, but a problem affecting people in the department I chair) and until a couple of hours ago I would have answered "it's going miserably, thank you!" But ... I think we figured something out and now I'm doing quite well.  Thanks for asking!




It's good to hear things are picking up.  I know it's strange to hear, but sometimes having a work issue then solving it by the week's end is the best things that could happen in terms of "weekend enjoyment."  Sure it may suck while it's happening, but when 5 pm rolls along on Friday and the problem is solved, you just can't help celebrating. 

That is if your line of work allows you to enjoy a well earned restful weekend.


----------



## Aeson

EricNoah said:


> Hi, just popping in.
> 
> No reason.



Welcome.



Relique du Madde said:


> Is the CruxShadows playting this year (like usual)?



I'm sure. I watched their show once. I'm sure The Changelings will be there also. The instramentals were good but I couldn't stand the wailing from the girl.


----------



## Ginnel

Oh oh its here, wondered why it existed at summer camp.

*waves at the assembled group*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Oh oh its here, wondered why it existed at summer camp.
> 
> *waves at the assembled group*




It's here and here it will aways remain. Welcome.

*waves back*


----------



## Ginnel

I would just like to note how fine the taste of port is, a bit like a sweet rich fruity wine around 20% proof for those not in the know


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Welcome.
> 
> 
> I'm sure. I watched their show once. I'm sure The Changelings will be there also. The instramentals were good but I couldn't stand the wailing from the girl.




LoL.  The "wailing" of ethereal music is an acquired taste, however ironically even though I love that music, I just can't stand listening to several ethereal bands for more then half a set (which is sad when you know members of the band).


----------



## Dog Moon

EricNoah said:


> Hi, just popping in.
> 
> No reason.




That's the great thing about the Hive.  You can just pop in for no reason, say something, and it's JUST FINE.  


The fact that whenever someone enters it gives us a chance to convert them is just an added bonus.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I would just like to note how fine the taste of port is, a bit like a sweet rich fruity wine around 20% proof for those not in the know




Funny how you said that as I was typing my post and waiting for it to send.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> Oh oh its here, wondered why it existed at summer camp.
> 
> *waves at the assembled group*



*waves back*



Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> (are you serious? I can't tell)




My guess is that he's Diamond Throne deficient.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> LoL.  The "wailing" of ethereal music is an acquired taste, however ironically even though I love that music, I just can't stand listening to several ethereal bands for more then half a set (which is sad when you know members of the band).




I never judge anyone elses taste in music. I hope you didn't take offense to the comment. I tried it but didn't care for it. Maybe if used as mood music for gaming from time to time it would be ok.


----------



## Mycanid

Ginnel said:


> Oh oh its here, wondered why it existed at summer camp.
> 
> *waves at the assembled group*




Welcome Ginnel.


----------



## Aeson

I guess Ginnel is continuing the British Invasion of the Hive. 

All Americans prepare for boarders.


----------



## Ginnel

are we talking Bjork type wailing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I guess Ginnel is continuing the British Invasion of the Hive.
> 
> All Americans prepare for boarders.




Repel! Repel!


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I guess Ginnel is continuing the British Invasion of the Hive.
> 
> All Americans prepare for boarders.



 indeed, from the proper Birmingham and everything


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Repel! Repel!



 Pfft dam uppity Colonials


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> I guess Ginnel is continuing the British Invasion of the Hive.



European Invasion! I'm not really British! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Pfft dam uppity Colonials




 It was a joke.


----------



## hafrogman

Lord Tirian said:


> European Invasion! I'm not really British!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



But I am.  I just don't live there.  So between the two of us, we're one whole Brit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Cat Moon said:


> Theres nothing sexier than a naked woman holding a gun.




Unless she's gonna kick your ass.

Which may be a good thing if you're into that rough stuff....


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> It was a joke.



Because Ginnel's response seemed terribly serious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:


> Unless she's gonna kick your ass.
> 
> Which may be a good thing if you're into that rough stuff....




mmmm.....rough stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Because Ginnel's response seemed terribly serious.




Whats happening hafrog?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Whats happening hafrog?



Not a whole heck of a lot.

Work.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> It was a joke.




Yup yup and taken as one I keep forgeting not everyone uses the same ettiquette I naturally type ; ) or : p to mean a joke 

anywho its night time I'll leave you with something you've probably all seen before 

[ame]http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=8922875251875301807&q=panda+sneeze[/ame]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Cat Moon said:


> Resting now. Its been a rough day for me too. Damn, my dogs were barking today.




Mine do that alot after work... I've been thinking of getting those crocs from the Shoes for Crews site. They sell shoes where one won't bust their ass in the restaurant industry. If they're as comfy as the Wally World version I have.... then I won't need all those arch supports and padding in the shoes anymore....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I never judge anyone elses taste in music. I hope you didn't take offense to the comment. I tried it but didn't care for it. Maybe if used as mood music for gaming from time to time it would be ok.




No offense taken.  Even my GF doesn't like listening to ethereal too much because "it relaxes her to the point of sleep."


----------



## WhatGravitas

hafrogman said:


> But I am.  I just don't live there.  So between the two of us, we're one whole Brit.



Hmm... unless we call it European Invasion, then we both count! 


Darth K'Trava said:


> Which may be a good thing if you're into that rough stuff....



Like what?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Hmm... unless we call it European Invasion, then we both count!
> Like what?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Wasn't Germany a part of Europe a very long time ago?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Wasn't Germany a part of Europe a very long time ago?




Parts of it belong to the United States.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Parts of it belong to the United States.




If you're being serious, then please link me.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Wasn't Germany a part of Europe a very long time ago?



We're still part of Europe! 


Reveille said:


> If you're being serious, then please link me.



Ramstein Air Base. There are a lot of American military bases here - some probably even containing nuclear weaponry. While Germany is a fully sovereign country again, the impact of the USA is still feelable in some ways.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> We're still part of Europe!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Who is we? Your location is listed as UK.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> If you're being serious, then please link me.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Air_Force_in_Germany

As long as those military bases are controlled by the US, America technically owns portions of Germany.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Cat Moon said:


> Gah; Outlook. I uninstalled that shortly after getting my laptop.




I never use it. Don't see any reason to. Besides, I don't like having to worry about my email being hacked.


----------



## Mycanid

No worries Relique ... I like Ethereal type music too ... and it is very true that it is not to everyone's taste.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Who is we? Your location is listed as UK.



German people (clarification: I'm studying in the UK, but I'm from Germany... which messes up my pronouns here!  )... I think.

Plus, I'm currently sitting in Germany right now (vacation) and forgot to change the tag. *d'oh*

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> I like Ethereal type music too ...




Is it anything like jazz/instrumentals?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> As long as those military bases are controlled by the US, America technically owns portions of Germany.



Yup, The U.S. government owns the land for embassies and military bases.  Which has the interesting side effect of making mail to those locations count as domestic with regards to the USPS pricing.  Used that fact to mail a computer to Kenya once.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> German people (clarification: I'm studying in the UK, but I'm from Germany... which messes up my pronouns here!  )... I think.
> 
> Plus, I'm currently sitting in Germany right now (vacation) and forgot to change the tag. *d'oh*
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I guess I'd be considered European in a way then. My late grandfather had German blood and his widow is Ukranian.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> It's been years for me. I can't remember either.




I don't recall either.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Is it anything like jazz/instrumentals?




Think more of classical instrumentals.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yup, The U.S. government owns the land for embassies and military bases.  Which has the interesting side effect of making mail to those locations count as domestic with regards to the USPS pricing.  Used that fact to mail a computer to Kenya once.



I hope you weren't scammed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm...  I'm part french... and part Castillian (less then 1/4th at the most)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Think more of classical instrumentals.




Hmmm....I don't think I've heard much of that.


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:


> Is it anything like jazz/instrumentals?




Good question ... I may have a different idea of "ethereal music" than Relique means.

In my understanding of the word it definitely does NOT. It is much more like space music, "drone zone" or "groove salad" type of stuff (if you listen to I-net radio via iTunes, for example.

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=w5pE7TL7ZaI[/ame]

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzNexbQT5Ok[/ame]

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=iAOw3wLOFEI[/ame]

Some cross over trance with this kind of stuff ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> Some cross over trance with this kind of stuff ....




Boy-o, that last one certainly is a thumper. Good thing I've got a subwoofer the size of my calves.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mycanid said:


> Some cross over trance with this kind of stuff ....



Uh, there's some serious trance bumpidity in the last two!

When I heard "Ethereal", I rather thought of something more Chill Out-like... like Schiller, some examples:

[sblock=Schiller Vids from YouTube]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJu-qUZh_Xg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a1z_SLACsU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eE82K7gC-4[/ame][/sblock]

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Nah, I can't stay in bed that long. Except maybe after a long gaming session...





Haven't slept that late after a gaming session since a campaign we had had some games run until 4AM!!!  We walked out and got the morning paper for our hosts, it was that late....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> Good question ... I may have a different idea of "ethereal music" than Relique means.
> 
> In my understanding of the word it definitely does NOT. It is much more like space music, "drone zone" or "groove salad" type of stuff (if you listen to I-net radio via iTunes, for example.




Hmm... maybe the correct label for what I was thinking of would be Ethereal Goth/Gothic.... 
[sblock]
Mercurine

Stone 588 -- I know the singer. Vocally... although they are more goth-rock

This Ascension

Other's I could think of that fit my label are New York Room, Sapphire  Solace, Black Tape for A Blue Girl, Lycia. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> I have a headache and I think Dog Moon's storm is coming here also.




No storms here today. We've had them the past week...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> Well I'm going to DragonCon.  A friend just emailed me saying he bought the passes. Darth, maybe we can hook up this time. We didn't get together last year. I'll buy you dinner at the  Mandarin House. It's a place I try to go to when there.




I'll be in the same area as always during the day: Author Autographs. Not sure if it's gonna be in the same ballroom as the Walk of Fame (like last year).

I've been to that place once about 5 years ago with a group of people from this website/yahoogroup called The Sith Academy. Great folks and good food at the restaurant.


----------



## Dog Moon

Btw, 4.01 posts per day.  Wooh!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> LoL.  The "wailing" of ethereal music is an acquired taste, however ironically even though I love that music, I just can't stand listening to several ethereal bands for more then half a set (which is sad when you know members of the band).




True.

I don't know about that kind of music but I don't care for modern "metal music" which now involves lots of unintelligible screaming.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> True.
> 
> I don't know about that kind of music but I don't care for modern "metal music" which now involves lots of unintelligible screaming.




When I imagine how orcish music would sound that's what always comes to mind.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> All Americans prepare for boarders.




Haven't seen any pirates around here much to fear that.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ginnel said:


> are we talking Bjork type wailing?




She's just way too freaky looking. Not to mention the awful outfits she wears.


----------



## demonking1

Darth K'Trava said:


> Haven't seen any pirates around here much to fear that.....




Pirates! PIRATES! Ninjas are what you really got to watch out for


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ginnel said:


> Pfft dam uppity Colonials




*throws tea into the Boston Harbor again*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> When I imagine how orcish music would sound that's what always comes to mind.





Orcs listen to Lamb of God?


----------



## Relique du Madde

demonking1 said:


> Pirates! PIRATES! Ninjas are what you really got to watch out for




Cowbows since they have access to Civil War weaponry, like rail-guns.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

demonking1 said:


> Pirates! PIRATES! Ninjas are what you really got to watch out for




We pirates don't fear ninjas. Pirates beat ninjas.


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> Cowbows since they have access to Civil War weaponry, like rail-guns.




Monkeys win........ I like Monkeys


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> Orcs listen to Lamb of God?




Yup.  The love of Metal is what Orcs and Dwarves have in common.


----------



## Relique du Madde

demonking1 said:


> Monkeys win........ I like Monkeys




Mr. Robotto said he burninates monkeys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I guess Ginnel is continuing the British Invasion of the Hive.
> 
> All Americans prepare for boarders.






Reveille said:


> Repel! Repel!






Ginnel said:


> Pfft dam uppity Colonials






Reveille said:


> It was a joke.






Darth K'Trava said:


> *throws tea into the Boston Harbor again*




Yeah, really.


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> Mr. Robotto said he burninates monkeys.




In the epic battle for buttlering supremacy 

Edit: You now, am just gonna make a demonic hivemind after this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

demonking1 said:


> In the epic battle for buttlering supremacy




I wonder if Galeros has a new alt.


----------



## demonking1

Reveille said:


> I wonder if Galeros has a new alt.




Who's Galeros?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WOO-HOO! Its finally raining.


----------



## Dog Moon

Anyone else catch Burn Notice on TV?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Anyone else catch Burn Notice on TV?




Not me, I was busy working on my homebrew.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Anyone else catch Burn Notice on TV?




Not here. 



Reveille said:


> Not me, I was busy working on my homebrew.




I've been searching for my old notes...

And I found nothing about any of the kindgdoms.  The only thing I found were maps and the huge file which detailed the world's many deities.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't either. I'm watching Saving Private Ryan. I was cleaning more tonight. The game on Saturday is going to be huge. I had to bring in another table to make sure there's room.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> I'll be in the same area as always during the day: Author Autographs. Not sure if it's gonna be in the same ballroom as the Walk of Fame (like last year).
> 
> I've been to that place once about 5 years ago with a group of people from this website/yahoogroup called The Sith Academy. Great folks and good food at the restaurant.




I'll have to make sure I get over there. Maybe you can get me some free autographs.

I try to go to the restaurant every year but I don't always make it. It is good food and a neat looking place.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Morning, Hive.

Let the European Invasion of the Hive continue...



Lord Tirian said:


> This reminds me: I'm still musing over the runechildren!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Muse faster.


----------



## Relique du Madde

yikes!


----------



## Ginnel

hmm morning invasion, urgh, a bit too early so far, it may get mistaken for a zombie invasion, time for coffee *scampers off*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

G'night hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Hides in a fox hole*

Day 2...  The Europeans have me surrounded with their Europeaness.   They are multiplying, drinking coffee, and showing off their superior mathematics skills. I'm scarred.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> G'night hive!



Good morning hive! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Elo Lord Tirian.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> G'night hive!




Quick, take control of all exists and entries, fellow Europeans - this is our chance to rule the Hive once and for all! Strike when they are weak, when they sleep in their beds!


----------



## Relique du Madde

S.O.S.
S.O.S.

Why can't anyone hear me..

S.O.S.
S.O.S.
S.O.S.

*Realizes that he was just writing S.O.S. down on a piece of paper over and over again.*

*Whistles*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> S.O.S.
> S.O.S.
> 
> Why can't anyone hear me..
> 
> S.O.S.
> S.O.S.
> S.O.S.
> 
> *Realizes that he was just writing S.O.S. down on a piece of paper over and over again.*
> 
> *Whistles*




"Leutnant Tirian - Versuchen sie herauszufinden, woher diese S.O.S Rufe kommen. Remember, we need every Hiver alive if we want to successfully Europeanize the Hive."


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> "Leutnant Tirian - Versuchen sie herauszufinden, woher diese S.O.S Rufe kommen. Remember, we need every Hiver alive if we want to successfully Europeanize the Hive."



"Die Quelle der Signale is hinter dem Orangen Vorhang! I guess we should just nuke it - a single loss doesn't matter!" 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> "Die Quelle der Signale is hinter dem Orangen Vorhang! I guess we should just nuke it - a single loss doesn't matter!"
> 
> Cheers, LT.




"Es ist wichtig für die Moral das wir Gefangene nehmen und so unsere moralische Überlegenheit beweisen! The enemy might also have valuable information. Analyisieren Sie die Lage vor Ort und die Bedrohung für ihre Einheiten. If the risk is acceptable, take him prisoner, but I will grant you authorization to call in an air strike in any case."


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> "Es ist wichtig für die Moral das wir Gefangene nehmen und so unsere moralische Überlegenheit beweisen! The enemy might also have valuable information. Analyisieren Sie die Lage vor Ort und die Bedrohung für ihre Einheiten. If the risk is acceptable, take him prisoner, but I will grant you authorization to call in an air strike in any case."




Ever since the last Dr Who episode I'm imagining all this German in Dalek speak, much funnier.


Spoiler



(Last Dr Who had Daleks floating about in Germany Shouting exterminate and other catchphrases in German)


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> Ever since the last Dr Who episode I'm imagining all this German in Dalek speak, much funnier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Last Dr Who had Daleks floating about in Germany Shouting exterminate and other catchphrases in German)



EX-TER-MI-NATE! AUS-LÖSCH-EN! EX-TER-MI-NATE! AUS-LÖSCH-EN!

Oh wait, we've talked about moral...

Not-nuking, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Ever since the last Dr Who episode I'm imagining all this German in Dalek speak, much funnier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Last Dr Who had Daleks floating about in Germany Shouting exterminate and other catchphrases in German)




The German woman was notably non-native.  
But the "Exterminieren! Exterminieren! Exteriminieren!" parts were fun... I think the Daleks might indeed sound even better in German - especially for non-German. I'll have to check my Doctor Who DVDs to see how the Dalek sound in German...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *Hides in a fox hole*
> 
> Day 2...  The Europeans have me surrounded with their Europeaness.   They are multiplying, drinking coffee, and showing off their superior mathematics skills. I'm scarred.




*coughs from behind*

Soo. What's ya doing in this hole. Here have some coffee and a sudoku .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> *coughs from behind*
> 
> Soo. What's ya doing in this hole. Here have some coffee and a sudoku .




"Leutnant Trian, es sieht aus als hätte die schwarze Ratte die Situation in den Griff bekommen. Well done, Blackrat. A very elegant solution, too!"


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> "Leutnant Trian, es sieht aus als hätte die schwarze Ratte die Situation in den Griff bekommen. Well done, Blackrat. A very elegant solution, too!"



"Ich wusste ich hätte Käse benutzen sollen! Cheese is invincible!"

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

We need more languages...


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> We need more languages...




Jemapelle Ginnel,

Je suis vingt sixe ans

J'adore biere

J'habite Angletairre

Le Monkey sur la table 

ummm that works? darn GCSEs and my rubbishness with languages


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> S.O.S.
> S.O.S.
> 
> Why can't anyone hear me..
> 
> S.O.S.
> S.O.S.
> S.O.S.
> 
> *Realizes that he was just writing S.O.S. down on a piece of paper over and over again.*
> 
> *Whistles*




I hear...... Quickly, we must eat apple pies and cheeseburgers in order to save the hive!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> We need more languages...




I can count to ten in Japanese.

And I have cousin who speaks Russian (and he's only 15!)


----------



## demonking1

Know that I think about it, eating carbohydrates won't save the day. I  must transform into my real form. Wooosh.

Edit: couldn't figure out how to add attachments. A little help here.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

demonking1 said:


> Know that I think about it, eating carbohydrates won't save the day. I  must transform into my real form. Wooosh.
> 
> Edit: couldn't figure out how to add attachments. A little help here.




You're really a Whoosh?

That must be interesting for you.


----------



## demonking1

Tallarn said:


> You're really a Whoosh?
> 
> That must be interesting for you.




LoL.... 

Quickly, we must destroy the European forces with these items I have:

A sword with a skull handle; a metal diskus; on my utility belt (I can have one  if I want to );  A puzzle box, a skelton charm, a slingshot with a skull crest, an ammo pouch, chains connected to two daggers with a skull crest.

Also, I have magic powers


----------



## Ginnel

demonking1 said:


> LoL....
> 
> Quickly, we must destroy the European forces with these items I have:
> 
> A sword with a skull handle; a metal diskus; on my utility belt (I can have one if I want to ); A puzzle box, a skelton charm, a slingshot with a skull crest, an ammo pouch, chains connected to two daggers with a skull crest.
> 
> Also, I have magic powers




Are you a new age Necromancer or sumin? 

and I was pretty sure a Whoosh was a plastic ring outside a smaller one with a layer of lycra esque material joining the two in the form of a doughnut which worked like a frisbee. ah a picture will work better

http://www.starmagic.com/catalog/1270109P.JPG

Now you could be whoosh man, like a rather ineffectual warrior princess


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

demonking1 said:


> LoL....
> 
> Quickly, we must destroy the European forces with these items I have:
> 
> A sword with a skull handle; a metal diskus; on my utility belt (I can have one  if I want to );  A puzzle box, a skelton charm, a slingshot with a skull crest, an ammo pouch, chains connected to two daggers with a skull crest.
> 
> Also, I have magic powers




Pah! We Europeans laugh at such items! In comedy accents, too!

Bwahahaha! Heee hee hee hee hee hee! Mwahahah! Etc!

Besides, I have a can of New Coke, guaranteed to make all Americans run screaming.


----------



## Ginnel

demonking1 said:


> LoL....
> 
> Quickly, we must destroy the European forces with these items I have:
> 
> A sword with a skull handle; a metal diskus; on my utility belt (I can have one if I want to ); A puzzle box, a skelton charm, a slingshot with a skull crest, an ammo pouch, chains connected to two daggers with a skull crest.
> 
> Also, I have magic powers




And to defeat you I have a dead bonsai Christmas Tree, a DS, a rucksack, a variety of office accesories and 3 white manikins oh yeah plus a hefty MFD this is just from a first glance.


----------



## demonking1

Ginnel said:


> Are you a new age Necromancer or sumin?
> 
> and I was pretty sure a Whoosh was a plastic ring outside a smaller one with a layer of lycra esque material joining the two in the form of a doughnut which worked like a frisbee. ah a picture will work better
> 
> http://www.starmagic.com/catalog/1270109P.JPG
> 
> Now you could be whoosh man, like a rather ineffectual warrior princess




I'm aiming for a Demon of the Dead, like Orcus. I was using the sound whoosh as a sound effect. The reason for the transformation is that my avatar is a cute little goblin, but I was trying to show a really cool picture I have on my laptop but I don't know how.

Edit: I fear know one, I have chugged marmite and survived.

*Now You Die European. *_

Raises sword above head and screams. _


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

demonking1 said:


> I'm aiming for a Demon of the Dead, like Orcus. I was using the sound whoosh as a sound effect. The reason for the transformation is that my avatar is a cute little goblin, but I was trying to show a really cool picture I have on my laptop but I don't know how.
> 
> Edit: I fear know one, I have chugged marmite and survived.
> 
> *Now You Die European. *_
> 
> Raises sword above head and screams. _




Nicht so laut! Meine Ohren! Please, this is a civilized conquest. No screaming.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

And no swords, either, if I think about it. They only leads to more screaming and blood stains on the Hive, and nobody wants that.


----------



## demonking1

Ginnel said:


> And to defeat you I have a dead bonsai Christmas Tree, a DS, a rucksack, a variety of office accesories and 3 white manikins oh yeah plus a hefty MFD this is just from a first glance.




I stop screaming, while I hold my sword I take my puzzle box out with my right hand and rearrange the side and press the magic button. It summons 5 imps who are touched with the pommel of my sword. They attack you. You feel the life being sucked out of you, while I get stronger.

*Your Turn

*Edit: Mustrum my sword does not make blood, it sucks life.


----------



## Ginnel

demonking1 said:


> I'm aiming for a Demon of the Dead, like Orcus. I was using the sound whoosh as a sound effect. The reason for the transformation is that my avatar is a cute little goblin, but I was trying to show a really cool picture I have on my laptop but I don't know how.
> 
> Edit: I fear know one, I have chugged marmite and survived.
> 
> *Now You Die European. *
> 
> _Raises sword above head and screams. _



Now steady on old chap

*sets up a table with tea and scones and sets the imps around the table tucking in servettes for them*

What we need to do now is settle this like civilised Gentlemen

*pops a short wooden bat into the Orcus-alike's hands and positions some stumps behind him*

right now you stand there and try and hit this ball I'm about to throw at you, must warn you I was a bit of the ol spin bowler in my youth for the county, ready yourself now.

*stretches a bit and paces out 5 steps back 1 to the side runs up in a polite stride and launches as the imps watch quitely sipping their tea*


----------



## demonking1

Ginnel said:


> Now steady on old chap
> 
> *sets up a table with tea and scones and sets the imps around the table tucking in servettes for them*
> 
> What we need to do now is settle this like civilised Gentlemen
> 
> *pops a short wooden bat into the Orcus-alike's hands and positions some stumps behind him*
> 
> right now you stand there and try and hit this ball I'm about to throw at you, must warn you I was a bit of the ol spin bowler in my youth for the county, ready yourself now.
> 
> *stretches a bit and paces out 5 steps back 1 to the side runs up in a polite stride and launches*




Takes out puzzle box, opens it catchs the ball and launches it far (avoiding the wicket). I began to run back and forth.

Edit: *Your  Turn*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

demonking1 said:


> I'm aiming for a Demon of the Dead, like Orcus. I was using the sound whoosh as a sound effect. The reason for the transformation is that my avatar is a cute little goblin, but I was trying to show a really cool picture I have on my laptop but I don't know how.
> 
> Edit: I fear know one, I have chugged marmite and survived.
> 
> *Now You Die European. *_
> 
> Raises sword above head and screams. _




I eat Marmite for breakfast! 

No, seriously, I do.


----------



## Ginnel

demonking1 said:


> Takes out puzzle box, opens it catchs the ball and launches it far (avoiding the wicket). I began to run back and forth.
> 
> Edit: *Your Turn*




*imps politely applaud the puzzle box maneouver* 

Now thats just not cricket, you use the bat, I say *coughs a bit*

YOUR....SU...PO...SSED...TO....USE.....THE.....BAT.....OLD.....CHAP


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

demonking1 said:


> ]Edit: Mustrum my sword does not make blood, it sucks life.



All-right. But I have to ask you to fill out the forms W-667 and W-668*, and have your weapon license and your dark magic registration card ready. We want to ensure everything is in order. I apologize for any inconveniences. 



*) Do not forget to also fill out W-668B if you're married, and W-668A if you're not married. And W-668C if you were married and have children. Remember to have your current partner also fill out subsections II and III, unless he/she has separately filed form 668. If you're born after 1975, you will also have to fill out subsection XIII. You will also need school enrollment confirmation for any children you have, and a certificate of good conduct from your local police or from the police in the area you lift in the past 6 months, if you lived less then 6 months at the new place.
Also read the fineprint on pages 19-26 on both forms to ensure that you did not miss anything.


----------



## demonking1

Ginnel said:


> *imps politely applaud the puzzle box maneouver*
> 
> Now thats just not cricket, you use the bat, I say *coughs a bit*
> 
> YOUR....SU...PO...SSED...TO....USE.....THE.....BAT.....OLD.....CHAP




FIne..... 

I slap a skull crest on the bat and ready myself.


----------



## Ginnel

demonking1 said:


> FIne.....
> 
> I slap a skull crest on the bat and ready myself.




*speaks to Mustrum*

I say chap looks a bit peaky wouldn't you say

*both observe the smoke coming out of his nostrils*


----------



## demonking1

Ginnel said:


> *speaks to Mustrum*
> 
> I say chap looks a bit peaky wouldn't you say
> 
> *both observe the smoke coming out of his nostrils*




Please Pitch the Ball!


----------



## Ginnel

demonking1 said:


> Please Pitch the Ball!




Huh What? oh you mean bowl it? Ah quite was rather rude of me wasn't it

*hurdles up to the line and with a flick of the wrist sends an arching ball at the humungous figure in front of the tiny stumps*


----------



## demonking1

Ginnel said:


> Huh What? oh you mean bowl it? Ah quite was rather rude of me wasn't it
> 
> *hurdles up to the line and with a flick of the wrist sends an arching ball at the humungous figure in front of the tiny stumps*




I hit the ball, it swings in a beautiful ark over the wicket. You Ginnel see my bat glow. you feel over energized to the point where your heart might give out.


----------



## Ginnel

*passes out dead*

*gets us again as he realises 3pm and after work beers are nearing*

Oops looks like the Hive has turned into an impromptu story hour 

sorry


----------



## demonking1

Ginnel said:


> *passes out dead*
> 
> *gets us again as he realises 3pm and after work beers are nearing*
> 
> Oops looks like the Hive has turned into an impromptu story hour
> 
> sorry




Edit: I throw metal diskus at Mustrum, challenging him to a duel.

Also, I call out to any Americans, asking them to help me with my quest.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Following on from yesterday's post - we still have no active systems at work. Eeeeek.

Customers are getting a little annoyed...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

demonking1 said:


> Edit: I throw metal diskus at Mustrum, challenging him to a duel.
> 
> Also, I call out to any Americans, asking them to help me with my quest.




*Mustrum readies his staff (with a knob at one end)*mumblemumblemumble*and the stuff stops mid-air*
Duel, you say? If you challenge me, I get to chose the weapon, right? I suggest Crossbows. *proceeds by taking off his hat and producing a large crossbow from it* Bigger on the inside then the outside, of course. Very handy! *pointing to the hat that now rests again on his head*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Following on from yesterday's post - we still have no active systems at work. Eeeeek.



Sounds... bad. But it's weekend now, no? 


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I suggest Crossbows.



I suggest firing sticks of french cheese instead of bolts. Sounds cheesier.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

You're all nvtz. (That's the original Roman NUTS)


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> I suggest firing sticks of french cheese instead of bolts. Sounds cheesier.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




There's no cheese. Galeros ate it all...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Sounds... bad. But it's weekend now, no?
> Cheers, LT.




Not until 5.30pm, it's not, no. 

Which means I've got another hour-and-a-half to wait, at the moment.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Sounds... bad. But it's weekend now, no?
> I suggest firing sticks of french cheese instead of bolts. Sounds cheesier.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I think I can make this work. It's, of course, magical cheese and will disappear soon and provide no nutritional value, but that's not required... I just need something thematically similar to make the transformation spell easier... Hmmm.

2Blackrat: Do all rodents like cheese? *waves wand suspiciously*


For extra humor, I should have said "Smaller on the inside than the outside" and have the Crossbow be growing in size after removing from the hat... Ah, well...


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Quick, take control of all exists and entries, fellow Europeans - this is our chance to rule the Hive once and for all! Strike when they are weak, when they sleep in their beds!



Reenforcements are coming.


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> "Leutnant Tirian - Versuchen sie herauszufinden, woher diese S.O.S Rufe kommen. Remember, we need every Hiver alive if we want to successfully Europeanize the Hive."



You'll never take us alive only mostly dead.


Lord Tirian said:


> "Die Quelle der Signale is hinter dem Orangen Vorhang! I guess we should just nuke it - a single loss doesn't matter!"
> 
> Cheers, LT.



No hitting Orangatauns. They're endagered.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> "Es ist wichtig für die Moral das wir Gefangene nehmen und so unsere moralische Überlegenheit beweisen! The enemy might also have valuable information. Analyisieren Sie die Lage vor Ort und die Bedrohung für ihre Einheiten. If the risk is acceptable, take him prisoner, but I will grant you authorization to call in an air strike in any case."



"Betty Boop, Hubba Hubba. F**k Hitler. I love America" Is all I hear.



Ginnel said:


> Ever since the last Dr Who episode I'm imagining all this German in Dalek speak, much funnier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Last Dr Who had Daleks floating about in Germany Shouting exterminate and other catchphrases in German)



I loved that part. It was hillarious. 



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> "Leutnant Trian, es sieht aus als hätte die schwarze Ratte die Situation in den Griff bekommen. Well done, Blackrat. A very elegant solution, too!"






Lord Tirian said:


> "Ich wusste ich hätte Käse benutzen sollen! Cheese is invincible!"
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Don't talk about Ginnel's mum like that. She has feelings.



Ginnel said:


> Jemapelle Ginnel,
> 
> Je suis vingt sixe ans
> 
> J'adore biere
> 
> J'habite Angletairre
> 
> Le Monkey sur la table
> 
> ummm that works? darn GCSEs and my rubbishness with languages



You can't defeat us with your nonlanguage.




Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Nicht so laut! Meine Ohren! Please, this is a civilized conquest. No screaming.



What did you call me?



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> All-right. But I have to ask you to fill out the forms W-667 and W-668*, and have your weapon license and your dark magic registration card ready. We want to ensure everything is in order. I apologize for any inconveniences.
> 
> 
> 
> *) Do not forget to also fill out W-668B if you're married, and W-668A if you're not married. And W-668C if you were married and have children. Remember to have your current partner also fill out subsections II and III, unless he/she has separately filed form 668. If you're born after 1975, you will also have to fill out subsection XIII. You will also need school enrollment confirmation for any children you have, and a certificate of good conduct from your local police or from the police in the area you lift in the past 6 months, if you lived less then 6 months at the new place.
> Also read the fineprint on pages 19-26 on both forms to ensure that you did not miss anything.



A Lawful Neutral invader? 



Ginnel said:


> Huh What? oh you mean bowl it? Ah quite was rather rude of me wasn't it
> 
> *hurdles up to the line and with a flick of the wrist sends an arching ball at the humungous figure in front of the tiny stumps*



What the heck kind of poofy game is that?*

*Knowing what cricket is.



demonking1 said:


> Edit: I throw metal diskus at Mustrum, challenging him to a duel.
> 
> Also, I call out to any Americans, asking them to help me with my quest.



I'll help for a share of the loot.



The_Warlock said:


> You're all nvtz. (That's the original Roman NUTS)



You're just learning this now?


----------



## Blackrat

*Blows the smoke from the gun-barrel*

I think that's that for this fight. Sorry about your hair Tirian .


----------



## Blackrat

Well, my friend's band has a gig. Gotta go. See ya .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Blows the smoke from the gun-barrel*
> 
> I think that's that for this fight. Sorry about your hair Tirian .




Why shoot Tirian? He's on your side.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Why shoot Tirian? He's on your side.




I didn't. He was just standing too close to the blast.


----------



## Aeson

I think the Europeans have a traitor in their midst. Thankfully you sussed him out before going too far. You'll only meet more resistance later.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Well, my friend's band has a gig. Gotta go. See ya .




_Evacuate? In our moment of triumph?_


Have fun!


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> _Evacuate? In our moment of triumph?_
> 
> 
> Have fun!




Evacuate? He took a cheap shot at your side and ran away. We trained our spy well.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Evacuate? He took a cheap shot at your side and ran away. We trained our spy well.




Well, I can neither deny or confirm whether he was or wasn't actually a double agent, but I find it surprising you speak of "good training" if your supposed spy only manages to burn a little of Lord Tirian hair - contrary to popular misinformation, I do not believe that Lord Tirian hair has similar properties as Samsons hair did. 
[sblock]
Samson




[/sblock]


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> You're just learning this now?




No, but I felt the need to make sure it was clear to anyone reading.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, I can neither deny or confirm whether he was or wasn't actually a double agent, but I find it surprising you speak of "good training" if your supposed spy only manages to burn a little of Lord Tirian hair - contrary to popular misinformation, I do not believe that Lord Tirian hair has similar properties as Samsons hair did.
> [sblock]
> Samson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]






Were you not the one calling for no bloodshed? Our aim was to humiliate the boy with a cooked scalp. He did exactly what we wanted. A show of power and of mercy. 


Has anyone noticed we've gone from divinding the world among ourselves to war? Is this a Civil War? Civil enough we will break for tea?


----------



## demonking1

Aeson, together we must destroy the Europeans.


----------



## Dog Moon

We don't like Europeans?


----------



## demonking1

Dog Moon said:


> We don't like Europeans?




No..... No they were trying to take over the hive, so we had to top them.


----------



## Knight Otu

Someone either watched too much MacGuiver, or is trying to ape my battles with Jdvn(Insert number here).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Were you not the one calling for no bloodshed? Our aim was to humiliate the boy with a cooked scalp. He did exactly what we wanted. A show of power and of mercy.



Ah, I see... But just for clarity - with that weapon, there would be no bloodshed. Just disintegration. 



> Has anyone noticed we've gone from divinding the world among ourselves to war? Is this a Civil War? *Civil enough we will break for tea?*



Sure!


----------



## Dog Moon

demonking1 said:


> No..... No they were trying to take over the hive, so we had to top them.




Oh, okay.  I'm down with that then.  Or is it up for that?  Oh noes!


----------



## Aeson

demonking1 said:


> Aeson, together we must destroy the Europeans.






Dog Moon said:


> We don't like Europeans?



We don't want to destroy them because we DO like them. We just need to keep them in their place.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ah, I see... But just for clarity - with that weapon, there would be no bloodshed. Just disintegration.
> 
> 
> Sure!




That further displays his training. He could have kilt the old chap with the gun.


----------



## Dog Moon

I was gonna say, let's not hurt Horacio yet.  He's supposed to be helping me with something first.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Guten morgen hive!


----------



## Knight Otu

demonking1 said:


> No..... No they were trying to take over the hive, so we had to top them.



*Looks at Horacio, then himself*

Who's trying to take over whom? 

Knight "Native Hiveminder who didn't pay attention" Otu


----------



## demonking1

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *Mustrum readies his staff (with a knob at one end)*mumblemumblemumble*and the stuff stops mid-air*
> Duel, you say? If you challenge me, I get to chose the weapon, right? I suggest Crossbows. *proceeds by taking off his hat and producing a large crossbow from it* Bigger on the inside then the outside, of course. Very handy! *pointing to the hat that now rests again on his head*




If you don't mind Mustrum, I will use my own weapon. 

Pulls out glowing stick gains two knifes on the end. it has a skull crest.

p.s. This weapon sucks life, so it doesn't make blood. Just in case you were worrying.


----------



## Dog Moon

Uh oh, he brought in the 'Native Hiveminder' words.  Thems is fightin' words!


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:


> *Looks at Horacio, then himself*
> 
> Who's trying to take over whom?
> 
> Knight "Native Hiveminder who didn't pay attention" Otu




You're one of them KO.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Guten morgen hive!




Traitor!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Traitor!




ROFL! Its only German. Did you want me to replace my German lineage?


----------



## Knight Otu

Dog Moon said:


> Uh oh, he brought in the 'Native Hiveminder' words.  Thems is fightin' words!



I recall the days in the dark of the Meta forum, when we had to fill three threads. Now let me get my classes so I can read what this invasion thingy is all about.


----------



## demonking1

I attack Mustrum with my weapon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> ROFL! Its only German. Did you want me to replace my German lineage?




It's not about lineage.  We've already separated ourselves from the Europeans by leaving their area hundreds of years ago.  It's about location, pure and simple.


----------



## Knight Otu

Huh, six pages, and none the wiser. Seems completely and utterly random. This Hiveminder approves.


----------



## The_Warlock

My question is why in the bloody hell are you fighting at all? 

This is the place for puns, weirdness, and peculiar conversations. (All appropriately random)

This is random, but thoroughly uncalled for. I mean it's the Hive. It's us versus nobody in particular. In-fighting merely prevents adequate assimilation of the outsiders.

Here.. (gives everybody a foam padded boff sword) You can't hurt yourselves with these...enjoy...


----------



## demonking1

The_Warlock said:


> My question is why in the bloody hell are you fighting at all?
> 
> This is the place for puns, weirdness, and peculiar conversations. (All appropriately random)
> 
> This is random, but thoroughly uncalled for. I mean it's the Hive. It's us versus nobody in particular. In-fighting merely prevents adequate assimilation of the outsiders.
> 
> Here.. (gives everybody a foam padded boff sword) You can't hurt yourselves with these...enjoy...




_Drops weapons and apologizes.  _


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm suddenly reminded of Reaper, the TV show.  The one episode where the Devil gives Sam the bat and tells Sam to hit him.  He just laughs as Sam vents his frustration by hitting the Devil who, of course, wasn't affected at all.


----------



## The_Warlock

Fighting when you could've been trading weird stories and trying to figure out how to get interesting transportable food and drink from different countries.

Hmph.

Whippersnappers...always with the guns, bombs, poinards, and acid filled lapel flowers...


----------



## demonking1

Hey Mustrum, you read Terry Prachet?


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Fighting when you could've been trading weird stories and trying to figure out how to get interesting transportable food and drink from different countries.
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> Whippersnappers...always with the guns, bombs, poinards, and acid filled lapel flowers...




Who are you? Ghandi?


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Wakes from his coma* The tides have turned, Victory is ours!


Now where's the cake?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Wakes from his coma* The tides have turned, Victory is ours!
> 
> 
> Now where's the cake?




*Gives relique a cup of tea* 

'Ere ya go mate. 'Ave a sip of that, an' you'll feel chipper.

Wouldst thou care for some crumpets too?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

> ROFL! Its only German. Did you want me to replace my German lineage?



As everyone can see, we have our own agents. 




The_Warlock said:


> My question is why in the bloody hell are you fighting at all?
> 
> This is the place for puns, weirdness, and peculiar conversations. (All appropriately random)
> 
> This is random, but thoroughly uncalled for. I mean it's the Hive. It's us versus nobody in particular. In-fighting merely prevents adequate assimilation of the outsiders.
> 
> Here.. (gives everybody a foam padded boff sword) You can't hurt yourselves with these...enjoy...




We were bored - what did you expect? 
I think it was Relique who started is, he felt threatened first! 



> Hey Mustrum, you read Terry Prachet?



Terry who? 



Spoiler



Alternative Text: You may guess three times.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> *Gives relique a cup of tea*
> 
> 'Ere ya go mate. 'Ave a sip of that, an' you'll feel chipper.
> 
> Wouldst thou care for some crumpets too?




:O  Dun dun DUN!



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> We were bored - what did you expect?
> I think it was Relique who started is, he felt threatened first!




I was um... doing a reenactment... yeah thats the ticket..  yeah a reenactment... yeah... ACTING!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I was um... doing a reenactment... yeah thats the ticket..  yeah a reenactment... yeah... ACTING!




Like roll-playing, but without the dice?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Like roll-playing, but without the dice?




  That would be larping...


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm gonna post pictures of a rowboat and talk about my oargasm, since everyone seems to be interested in adding on strange words in front of gasm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I'm gonna post pictures of a rowboat and talk about my oargasm, since everyone seems to be interested in adding on strange words in front of gasm.




ROFL!!!!

Oh my god, oh god, oh god.

Hahahahahahahaha...

I can't breathe, I can't breathe..



Oh, oh, oh, *OW!*

I think I knocked a rib loose.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I'm gonna post pictures of a rowboat and talk about my oargasm, since everyone seems to be interested in adding on strange words in front of gasm.




lol


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> I'm gonna post pictures of a rowboat and talk about my oargasm, since everyone seems to be interested in adding on strange words in front of gasm.




There's only one true -gasm: 
http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0197.html

Okay, maybe two...


----------



## Umbran

Relique du Madde said:


> ... call it a whoregasm





Folks, please note that your language in here is starting to generate complaints.  Even in the Hive threads, we do want this place to be family-friendly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sorry,  Umbran.


----------



## Aeson

You mean other people can read what we say?


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Runs towards the hills::


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> You mean other people can read what we say?




I never doubted people COULD, I'm just surprised that they WOULD.  And not only that, but make complaints.  We'll try a little better to keep an eye (or two) on our language.

I bet it was those Europeans making the complaints on us Americans


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Runs towards the hills::




I wouldn't.  I hear the Hills have Eyes.


----------



## demonking1

Dog Moon said:


> I wouldn't.  I hear the Hills have Eyes.




Swamps have noses.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I never doubted people COULD, I'm just surprised that they WOULD.  And not only that, but make complaints.  We'll try a little better to keep an eye (or two) on our language.
> 
> I bet it was those Europeans making the complaints on us Americans




We've had complaints before but it's been awhile. For the most part we seem to come in just to the right of the line.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I never doubted people COULD, I'm just surprised that they WOULD.  And not only that, but make complaints.  We'll try a little better to keep an eye (or two) on our language.



For some reason I suspect that ENW2 had a filter which goes off when it thinks it hears a "bad word" but isn't sure then asks a mod to read the post to make sure. 



> Dog Moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't.  I hear the Hills have Eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demonking1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swamps have noses.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



And farms have ears.


----------



## demonking1

I'm telling you, all the geographical location have a secret society planning the downfall of civilization.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

> I'm telling you, all the geographical location have a secret society planning the downfall of civilization.



Creepy. Traditionally, my home region seems to plan on drowning. Maybe it's the East Frisians own folk - we stole most of the land from the sea, so we can't really complain about all the rain, can we?



Dog Moon said:


> I bet it was those Europeans making the complaints on us Americans



As a European, I would have only reported post regarding excessive or gratious violence. And spam... I still shudder at the memory of the porn spam - with pictures - in an on-going thread. I hope we'll never see such spam again...


----------



## demonking1

Hey do any of you guys have a EN World blog entry, I have one


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Who are you? Ghandi?





Definitely not.


----------



## Dog Moon

demonking1 said:


> Hey do any of you guys have a EN World blog entry, I have one




Eventually I plan on starting one, once I've gotten the whole making monsters thing down for 4e.  Which is after I actually bother looking at it.  

So what's your blog about?


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> As a European, I would have only reported post regarding excessive or gratious violence. And spam... I still shudder at the memory of the porn spam - with pictures - in an on-going thread. I hope we'll never see such spam again...



A spamer actually posted porn in an existing thread?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> A spamer actually posted porn in an existing thread?




Wow, I'm impressed.


----------



## Dog Moon

relique du madde said:


> *wakes from his coma* the tides have turned, victory is ours!
> 
> 
> Now where's the cake?




the cake is a lie!!!


----------



## demonking1

Dog Moon said:


> Eventually I plan on starting one, once I've gotten the whole making monsters thing down for 4e.  Which is after I actually bother looking at it.
> 
> So what's your blog about?




Wrote a blog entry about how there are no Metallic Dragons in 4e


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> the cake is a lie!!!




There never was any cake, just crumpets.


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, I see spam in an existing thread now.  NECROMANCER SPAM!!!

Quick look before the Necromancer Spam is gone!

In no way related to Necromancer, the gaming company, or affiliates.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> In no way related to Necromancer, the gaming company, or affiliates.




Good product lines.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

demonking1 said:


> Hey do any of you guys have a EN World blog entry, I have one




Follow the link in my signature.


----------



## Relique du Madde

demonking1 said:


> Wrote a blog entry about how there are no Metallic Dragons in 4e




Heh heh.. tha'ts because a lot of the 4e "design decisions" were in fact motivated by marketing.  If they wanted to they could have easily created a new class of dragons and placed them in the MM, then placed the metalic, gem, and chromatic into the 4e Dragonomicron which they are going to release.  Problem is people would have complained...

I'm saving my blog for bits and pieces of my campaign world so I could have stuff posted somewhere before trying to organize it in the People and Places forum like Reveille, Knightfall, and Blackrat have been doing with theirs.


----------



## demonking1

Mustrum, I have a couple of questions for you.

1. How do you name your blog? (Ex. thoughts for an arch chancellor)

2. How do you categorize your blog entries?

3. How do you change the title under your name? (Ex. Community Supporter- to - Arch Chanchellor)


----------



## Relique du Madde

demonking1 said:


> Mustrum, I have a couple of questions for you.
> 
> 3. How do you change the title under your name? (Ex. Community Supporter- to - Arch Chanchellor)




Pay $$ to becoime a community supporter or member.


----------



## Relique du Madde

demonking1 said:


> Mustrum, I have a couple of questions for you.
> 
> 1. How do you name your blog? (Ex. thoughts for an arch chancellor)
> 
> 2. How do you categorize your blog entries?




1- In the blog controls there is a "blog name" and description option.
2- In the blog controls there is a categories option.


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> 1- In the blog controls there is a "blog name" and description option.
> 2- In the blog controls there is a categories option.




Thx


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh... I'm thinking of writing down the info on my homebrew as system neutral as possible (though I'm going to eventually try and get set up a  True20 pbp game).  

Unfortunately, there is one problem...  the current version of the world (mapped in 2002-03) has locations and names that use the dreaded apostrophe.  Given current naming trends on conventions, that really needs to change.

The worlds name is Ne'cius (originally Nexius and pronounced as "neh C us").  So how *should* that be written w/o apostrophes assuming you want it to be easily pronounceable and look "pretty"?
1) Nehsius  
2) Nesíus 
3) Necíus

Luckily some of the apostrophes could easily be parsed out of several of the names I used.  For instance the racial name of the elves, Ha'strae'al, could be easily changed to Hastraeyal without there being much of a changed with the pronunciation (Hah strae al becomes has trae [y]al).


----------



## Blackrat

Back from the gig. Was fun. Ears still ring...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Back from the gig. Was fun. Ears still ring...




What kind of music do they play?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> What kind of music do they play?




Melodic Metal. If you wish I could dig up link to their website where they probably have few demos.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Melodic Metal. If you wish I could dig up link to their website where they probably have few demos.




Sure, why not.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, it seems their website is down at the moment but here's the link if you wish to try later: 
http://www.embassyofsilence.net/

But you can hear few of their songs at their myspace-profile. Most of them are their own but there is at least one cover song among those .
http://www.myspace.com/embassyofsilence

I suggest listening _Lilith Aether_ and _Void_. Those are closest to what she actually sounds like live.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> WOO-HOO! Its finally raining.




Well you did say it was around the time for your "monsoon" season....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> I didn't either. I'm watching Saving Private Ryan. I was cleaning more tonight. The game on Saturday is going to be huge. I had to bring in another table to make sure there's room.




I need to be fixing my wizard's character sheet.... Game's tomorrow afternoon and I have been having to fix the spells in etools.... Before, I had them typed out in Word.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> I'll have to make sure I get over there. Maybe you can get me some free autographs.
> 
> I try to go to the restaurant every year but I don't always make it. It is good food and a neat looking place.




Writer autographs ARE FREE. It's the media people you have to pay $$ for. Can't help you with the latter.... I had to pay for the media people's autographs every year....

Once I got a free one from the lady who portrayed that character off Attack of the Clones who was in charge of the race who made the clones (neither character name nor race come to mind right now) because I happened to be standing around with a friend of mine who was working Guest Transportation that year and he was waiting on some other guests who were leaving around the same time as she was....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*gives the hive a swift kick in the kinicke*

Damn, I do'nt know why but I keep getting slow load times every once in a while .


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ginnel said:


> hmm morning invasion, urgh, a bit too early so far, it may get mistaken for a zombie invasion, time for coffee *scampers off*




Only if you guys ramble around with vacant faces, arms outstretched and moaning "brains...." all over the place....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> S.O.S.
> S.O.S.
> 
> Why can't anyone hear me..
> 
> S.O.S.
> S.O.S.
> S.O.S.
> 
> *Realizes that he was just writing S.O.S. down on a piece of paper over and over again.*
> 
> *Whistles*




Now the Police do it right. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeQ2yXE1mpU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeQ2yXE1mpU[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> hmm morning invasion, urgh, a bit too early so far, it may get mistaken for a zombie invasion, time for coffee *scampers off*




Erm, zombies. Thats whay I want to be creamted. I refuse to be reanimated.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:


> Now the Police do it right.




The Police rawk!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh well, it's almost 4:30 am. Better hit the sack. See ya all later again. By .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh well, it's almost 4:30 am. Better hit the sack. See ya all later again. By .




Later Blackrat. Sleep well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And no swords, either, if I think about it. They only leads to more screaming and blood stains on the Hive, and nobody wants that.




Maybe you guys should be like priests and pull out your bludgeoning weapons so there's no bloodshed....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> ROFL!!!!
> 
> Oh my god, oh god, oh god.
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha...
> 
> I can't breathe, I can't breathe..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, *OW!*
> 
> I think I knocked a rib loose.




Ribgasm?


----------



## Dog Moon

It's storming up here right now.  You jealous Rev?


----------



## Dog Moon

If you love rain, you must uber-love HAIL!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> It's storming up here right now.  You jealous Rev?




Nah, I'm good. Nicely overcast right now and the clouds look pretty heavy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> If you love rain, you must uber-love HAIL!




Youre hailing? Hail is rain is hail is rain. 
__________________
HEY!!! Get that feather away from me!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, it was daylight 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> Hey, it was daylight 5 minutes ago.




Someone forgot to pay the light bill?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:


> Someone forgot to pay the light bill?




No the electricity is still on. Its that sun thing; it dipped under the mountains.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*looks outside*

No rain.  No storm.  It's not fair that the DESERT is getting rain then we are along the coast.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Youre hailing? Hail is rain is hail is rain. :uhoh




Actually, Hail is only HALF rain.  It's other half ICE.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> *looks outside*
> 
> No rain.  No storm.  It's not fair that the DESERT is getting rain then we are along the coast.




The Desert is getting rain?  Seems weird that a desert could get rain.  Up here we apparently had a tornado or two touch ground.  Hope no one was too badly injured.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sigh..  I hate it when your Gf asks you a question which you can't really answer truthfully without her getting mad or taking your answer wrong.  She asked me if it bothers me that she still unemployed and I said, "kind of."  Now she's mad since "I'm disappointed in her and think I'm better then she is."  Course, those are all words she put into my answer which purposely was as short as possible.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sigh..  I hate it when your Gf asks you a question which you can't really answer truthfully without her getting mad or taking your answer wrong.  She asked me if it bothers me that she still unemployed and I said, "kind of."  Now she's mad since "I'm disappointed in her and think I'm better then she is."  Course, those are all words she put into my answer which purposely was as short as possible.




 You're upset that she doesn't have a job? 

Thats one of those loaded questions anyway. What Bill Engvall suggests is reversing the question. Say this to her, "I don't know. How would you feel if I was unemployed?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> The Desert is getting rain?  Seems weird that a desert could get rain.




It's the monsoon season.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> You're upset that she doesn't have a job?




Depending on the circumstance, I could see myself being upset as well.  If she's attempting to find a job and simply isn't able to [and it's no fault of hers], then I wouldn't be [unless it's been like a year or so].  However, if she hasn't made any sort of attempt, she's mooching off me, and just sort of being a punk about it, yeah, I could totally see myself getting upset.  I would feel like I'm being used or something.

Not saying that's how Relique's situation is, but I could see several circumstances which would annoy me and others I'd have no problem with.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> You're upset that she doesn't have a job?
> 
> Thats one of those loaded questions anyway. What Bill Engvall suggests is reversing the question. Say this to her, "I don't know. How would you feel if I was unemployed?"




Not upset, I'm worried about it since she hasn't had as job in like 2 or 3 years and her complaints often fall into the territory of that certain hot-button political issue that has been plaguing the border states.  It worries me since the economy is about ready to tank (no matter who wins the upcoming election), and I'm not sure what would happen if her parents were unable to help her out financially anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Depending on the circumstance, I could see myself being upset as well.  If she's attempting to find a job and simply isn't able to [and it's no fault of hers], then I wouldn't be [unless it's been like a year or so].  However, if she hasn't made any sort of attempt, she's mooching off me, and just sort of being a punk about it, yeah, I could totally see myself getting upset.  I would feel like I'm being used or something.




I can understand your viewpoint DM, it makes total sense.

Just curious; Would you be upset with a friend if they were jobless and living off of welfare (mooching from the government)?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Just curious; Would you be upset with a friend if they were jobless and living off of welfare (mooching from the government)?




My answer for you is: If they decided not to look for work since it's easier to get government money or if they decided that they enjoyed getting government cash for having babies, then yes.

Unfortunately, it's a razor's edge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> My answer for you is: If they decided not to look for work since it's easier to get government money or if they decided that they enjoyed getting government cash for having babies, then yes.




And what if said friend was unable to hold a job or had a disability that prevented them for getting a job? (lets assume male baby-less fiirend)


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I can understand your viewpoint DM, it makes total sense.
> 
> Just curious; Would you be upset with a friend if they were jobless and living off of welfare (mooching from the government)?




Would probably depend on what they're doing in their spare time, honestly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> And what if said friend was unable to hold a job or had a disability that prevented them for getting a job? (lets assume male baby-less fiirend)




Then no, since welfare/unemployment was also designed with individuals like him/her in mind.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> And what if said friend was unable to hold a job or had a disability that prevented them for getting a job? (lets assume male baby-less fiirend)




See, this line of thinking isn't going to get us anywhere because there are just too many factors of pretty much everything for us to answer a simple yes or no.

We should talk about simpler matters which can much more easily be summed up with a yes or no question.  Anyone else like the movie Hancock?    I saw it yesterday.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> And what if said friend was unable to hold a job or had a disability that prevented them for getting a job? (lets assume male baby-less fiirend)




A.k.a., you?  As far as I know, you have a good reason, so we have no problems with it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> We should talk about simpler matters which can much more easily be summed up with a yes or no question.  Anyone else like the movie Hancock?    I saw it yesterday.




Yup. Saw it on the 4th. Great flick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> A.k.a., you?








Dog Moon said:


> As far as I know, you have a good reason, so we have no problems with it.



Whew.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Yup. Saw it on the 4th. Great flick.




Yeah, I thought it was a good show too.  Reviewers gave it a poor rating.  Guess that's just one of the reasons why I never listen to reviewers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I thought it was a good show too.  Reviewers gave it a poor rating.  Guess that's just one of the reasons why I never listen to reviewers.




Yeah, reviewers always seem to give mediocre to bad review. I prefer to make my own opinion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Calling it a night. 

_*fires up the Tardis*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev, so you know, for me it basically comes down to the Shaun test (named after my niece's mom's boyfriend):

Shaun doesn't work since he would rather lay about my neice's mom's appartment and collect her welfare while he spends his own unemployment checks at the Indian Casino that is 2 1/2 hours away.  The only time he moved out of her appartment was because the gov. was about to deny my neice's mom of her welfare since they was about to hit the "common law marriage" mark.  He waited six months, then moved back in after California decided that she was not living with him.  Two years later, he is still living at her apartment and doing the same thing.

I doubt you are like Shaun. Meaning, so you don't have to worry about my being disappointed by your situation.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I thought it was a good show too.  Reviewers gave it a poor rating.  Guess that's just one of the reasons why I never listen to reviewers.






Reveille said:


> Yeah, reviewers always seem to give mediocre to bad review. I prefer to make my own opinion.




Hopefully my gf and I are going to watch it tomorrow night.


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, I have a post on my blog.  You've seen part of it before in this thread, but not all of it, so go take a look!

Dog Moon's Blog


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Hopefully my gf and I are going to watch it tomorrow night.



My friends are probably watching it today - and I can't, because I am "forced" to play D&D 4 with my role-playing friends. 
Hmm... Is this a win-win or a lose-lose situation? Or does this entirely depend on whether I am an optimist or a pessimist?

I think I'll have to see this one alone at another time. I'd wish I could coordinate  at least with my sisters, but the only day we all are at home at my parents is also my game night...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mornin' hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Rev.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... something spooky strange is happening in my house and it's starting to reach a crescendo.  Last night sometime after I went to the kitchen (around midnight), my mom heard someone walking throughout the house dropping things (I was unable to hear any sounds from my side of the house).  

The "person" then went into my mom's room and began moving things around before standing next to her bed (and standing to her back).  She eventually glanced at a mirror which was directly across from her and saw that no one was there.  When she woke up this morning all the doors were locked and nothing was moved...

Spooky.


Please note this isn't the first incident of "paranormal " happenings at this house.  The strangest happens to have occurred when my grandma was watching the house back in 1985 when everyone was on vacation.  It was on the day when one of my older brother's friend died.  All the doors in the house opened and closed from one end of the house to the other then back.


----------



## Blackrat

Intrigueing. That kind of stuff is quite scary .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... something spooky strange is happening in my house and it's starting to reach a crescendo.  Last night sometime after I went to the kitchen (around midnight), my mom heard someone walking throughout the house dropping things (I was unable to hear any sounds from my side of the house).
> 
> The "person" then went into my mom's room and began moving things around before standing next to her bed (and standing to her back).  She eventually glanced at a mirror which was directly across from her and saw that no one was there.




Maybe it was one of those 'waking dreams'. I have them evry once in a great while. I dream that I'm awake trying to fall asleep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hey Rev.




Hows it going Blackrat? Did you enjoy the rave?


----------



## Dog Moon

Sorry, Relique, I was looking for some snacks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What was with the non existant EnWorld today?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Boy-o. That has to be the longest unplanned outage in the history of Saturdays.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think WoTC got revenge on EnWorld as a result of ENWorld having for the most part a successful site upgrade when DDI has been for the most part, as failure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think WoTC got revenge on EnWorld as a result of ENWorld having for the most part a successful site upgrade when DDI has been for the most part, as failure.




If you check Meta, Morris has announce that the unplanned downtime was due to hackers.


----------



## Aeson

No birthday wishes yet? You guys are slipping.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh um... sorry  I was distracted by day two of a pointless arguement with my gf...



Happy Birthday Aeson!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> No birthday wishes yet? You guys are slipping.




Are you kidding me? You've got your own thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde

ACK!  There's lightning on the horizon!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ACK!  There's lightning on the horizon!




Lightning good, power surge/blackout bad.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Are you kidding me? You've got your own thread.




Danke


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> No birthday wishes yet? You guys are slipping.




Don't feel too bad.  They missed mine completely.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Don't feel too bad.  They missed mine completely.




When was your birthday?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DM's birthday is June 17th.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yep, the big 25.  And I didn't notice the threads yesterday, so I can only wish you a happy belated bday, Aeson.  Hope it went well!


----------



## Aeson

I'm sorry that we missed it. I didn't go to the front page much which is where the birthdays used to be. I don't think they're there anymore. I feel like a donkey right now.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Yep, the big 25.  And I didn't notice the threads yesterday, so I can only wish you a happy belated bday, Aeson.  Hope it went well!



Thank you.
One of the best in years. 

25 is big. That was something we should have celebrated with you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm sorry that we missed it. I didn't go to the front page much which is where the birthdays used to be. I don't think they're there anymore. I feel like a donkey right now.




Ack, that wasn't my purpose in mentioning it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, there's a dude with 80 Blog posts already, but I swear it's like all he has is a button that says 'Post opinion about this thread to your Blog.'


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Dang, there's a dude with 80 Blog posts already, but I swear it's like all he has is a button that says 'Post opinion about this thread to your Blog.'



I want that too! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Ack, that wasn't my purpose in mentioning it.




It doesn't take much for me to feel that way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mine also passed.... like several months ago in April... but it didn't really matterr since i never celebrate bdays.


Anyways, I'm back from watching Hancock.  I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Dang, there's a dude with 80 Blog posts already, but I swear it's like all he has is a button that says 'Post opinion about this thread to your Blog.'




Wtf?!?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Seriously though.  Check this out 80 Blog Posts


----------



## Relique du Madde

Seriously... he needs to learn how to blog since creating a blog of every comment he said is sort of ... well.... "Novice level."

I get that some people find it important to gather up all the posts they made into one big archive (they even made software to do that), but I don't personally think that's good use of a blog since it's sort of redundant when you quote your post.  Why not just create a master file of links.. with a summery (if that's what you intend to do with a blog).   But oh well.


You know... now that I think or it, I should post this in my blog just for the hell of it.  Yeah that would be fun... and I should then link up all my hive posts just for the heck of it and give commentary on what I said.  


That would be cool.


lol.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Double post


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Seriously... he needs to learn how to blog since creating a blog of every comment he said is sort of ... well.... "Novice level."
> 
> I get that some people find it important to gather up all the posts they made into one big archive (they even made software to do that), but I don't personally think that's good use of a blog since it's sort of redundant when you quote your post.  Why not just create a master file of links.. with a summery (if that's what you intend to do with a blog).   But oh well.
> 
> 
> You know... now that I think or it, I should post this in my blog just for the hell of it.  Yeah that would be fun... and I should then link up all my hive posts just for the heck of it and give commentary on what I said.
> 
> 
> That would be cool.
> 
> 
> lol.




I would hate to think of the number of links all of us would have on a single page if we attempted to link to every single post we've ever made in the Hive.  THOUSANDS of links for us!


----------



## Dog Moon

I've got a single blog post.  No comments yet.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Seriously though.  Check this out 80 Blog Posts




Ah, I think that's the reason:

"This isn't much of a blog. More of a dumping ground for posts I've made over the years so i can easily find them."

I guess he hangs to his posts and doesn't want to pony up for a CS to search for his own posts. *shrug*

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I would hate to think of the number of links all of us would have on a single page if we attempted to link to every single post we've ever made in the Hive.  THOUSANDS of links for us!




I seriously think that if Crothian decided to take that direction with his blog it would seriously kill the server. 



Dog Moon said:


> I've got a single blog post.  No comments yet.




Right now I'm doing some prep work for my blog.


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord Tirian said:


> Ah, I think that's the reason:
> 
> "This isn't much of a blog. More of a dumping ground for posts I've made over the years so i can easily find them."
> 
> I guess he hangs to his posts and doesn't want to pony up for a CS to search for his own posts. *shrug*
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I didn't actually notice that.  And I don't think I'd have any problems except whenever I look at the most recent, of the 10 he's got like 8 of the spots filled.

And the random one always seems to be him as well.  Maybe I'm alone, but it just kind of annoys me.  Wish he would find another way to do it, maybe like Save Page onto his Hard Drive into a special Folder like EnWorld Posts or something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I didn't actually notice that.  And I don't think I'd have any problems except whenever I look at the most recent, of the 10 he's got like 8 of the spots filled.
> 
> And the random one always seems to be him as well.  Maybe I'm alone, but it just kind of annoys me.  Wish he would find another way to do it, maybe like Save Page onto his Hard Drive into a special Folder like EnWorld Posts or something.




I agree.  If I paid attention to the Danny Bonadouche* radio show and wrote down the link for this one free CMS he's been doing ads for I would take the **** route and post it as an anonymous comment on his profile.





*How the hell do you spell his last name!??


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm using my blog to track the staus of my homebrew setting. I'm about ready to put the finishing touches on my modified essntis mechanic, just about done with my Knight class and want to finish up the next part of my story hour before I blog again.

It'll be interesting to see how far I can come along with my setting now that I have the motivation to get work done and share it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I agree.  If I paid attention to the Danny Bonadouche* radio show and wrote down the link for this one free CMS he's been doing ads for I would take the **** route and post it as an anonymous comment on his profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How the hell do you spell his last name!??




Never heard of the person, so I don't know how to spell it.  

And what exactly is CMS?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *How the hell do you spell his last name!??




Bonaduce 

I Yahoo'd it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I've got a single blog post.  No comments yet.




Left a comment for you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> And what exactly is CMS?




Content Management System.  Enworld 2 is one.  Basically depending on how they are set up they can be like a blog, a wiki, forums, a myspace page or even a simple webpage that stores all your links/posts on one convenient location.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Content Management System.  Enworld 2 is one.  Basically depending on how they are set up they can be like a blog, a wiki, forums, a myspace page or even a simple webpage that stores all your links/posts on one convenient location.




I suppose tags would be a part of that too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Left a comment for you.




Huh, if you're staying with 3x, you might not have as much use for stuff as you would have had I stayed 3x as well...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, if you're staying with 3x, you might not have as much use for stuff as you would have had I stayed 3x as well...




Well, I do intend on buying the 4E core rules to see what I can yoink for my homebrew.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Bonaduce
> 
> I Yahoo'd it.




Italian names always killed me because of that "ce" = "chi" pronunciation.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, if you're staying with 3x, you might not have as much use for stuff as you would have had I stayed 3x as well...






Reveille said:


> Well, I don intend on buying the 4E core rules to see what I can yoink for my homebrew.




3.x's DMG is one treasure that I'm not tossing due to the detailed info on making cities which are in the book.  I wish I had a physical copy of Cityscapes since I'd like to see what was in that book (and not have to rely on a pdf someone stuck in my school's server).


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, Good. The Hive is back. My evening was almost ruined for not having Hive...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, Good. The Hive is back. My evening was almost ruined for not having Hive...




Actually I'm about ready to call it a night. Must be in bed by 3:30 am.

Its about 12:50 pm there, right?


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. Just woke up. Darned gig messed up my sleep cycle .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. Just woke up. Darned gig messed up my sleep cycle .




Ah, good. I've got my personal timeanddate.com page set up to include Helsinki time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. Just woke up. Darned gig messed up my sleep cycle .




Heh... I usually wake up between 10 and 1 so it doesn't seem too messed up to me


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh... I usually wake up between 10 and 1 so it doesn't seem too messed up to me




. Well I usually get up about hour earlier in the weekends . And I slept almost whole yeasterday . Have to drag myself up 7am tomorrow...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> . Well I usually get up about hour earlier in the weekends . And I slept almost whole yeasterday . Have to drag myself up 7am tomorrow...




Ouch. Try taking an antihistamine if you aren't feeling sleepy later. They have the ingredients necessary to help you fall asleep.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. Just woke up. Darned gig messed up my sleep cycle .




Heh, my sleeping schedule got messed up after only like 5 days of working on it.  On Friday I was almost like 22.5 hours without sleeping, then I sleep into the afternoon and here I am unable to sleep again.  Ideally, I should be up in a little under three hours.  Might have to try to go without sleeping today [I'd try, but last night when I tried, I woke up in the afternoon without remembering how I'd managed to ignore all 3 alarms...]

Considering the previous 5 days, I'd been exhausted and ready to go to sleep after like 12 hours, go figure I'd stay awake another 10...


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I think I can manage. I usually don't get more than 6 hours sleep on workdays anyway . Now I got to go hunt for some food. Night Rev .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I think I can manage. I usually don't get more than 6 hours sleep on workdays anyway . Now I got to go hunt for some food. Night Rev .




Later Blackrat. Have fun storming the supermarket.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I feel a bit like our 80+ blog posts blogger could easily fuel his own "Edition / My Playstyle is Better then Yours"-war with his blog posts. And he's spamming the blog news post, but I suppose his post numbers will tickle down once he has finished archiving the posts of the past 3 years. 

---

My first player experience with 4E went well! It was a fun evening and we had a unusually long session (I was home around half past four in the morning!). 

And regardless whether you're fanboy (like me) or hater, "pure" Solo encounters go on too long. You have to add "spice" to them. I think I'll end up creating a house rule or blog thread on the topic of "tweaking" solos to get a little more variety and possibly shorter encounters, once I have reviewed a few ideas. 
(For the record: We had one Purple Worm encounter, in which our main goal was keeping the Paladin from getting bloodied, and an Abyssal Solo Ghoul that could summon other Ghoul Minions. The latter was definitely more fun, with us having to find ways to minimize the 2-3 Minions that popped out per round... 

---

I already said (a belated) Happy Birthday in the birthday thread, so what more do I can do? 

Ah, my mother made some cherry-pie. I think I can give some of it out to you - the cherries are sweet, which are harder to get here. So enjoy:
*hands out slices of cherry pie*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ah, my mother made some cherry-pie. I think I can give some of it out to you - the cherries are sweet, which are harder to get here. So enjoy:
> *hands out slices of cherry pie*




Guys & Gals of the Hive, I just tried the pie, and it tastes great! Really, don't be shy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*wolfs down a piece of Cherry Pie for breakfast*_


----------



## Blackrat

Morning Rev


----------



## megamania

Hello Hive-  Long Time no Post!   How goes it?


----------



## Blackrat

-'Allo
-Did you say hello?
-No, I said 'allo. But that's close enough.

Spot the movie reference game is on


----------



## megamania

A lot about Blogs.

What is a blog and what uses do they have?

(yeah I know-   I have to get out of my cave sometime soon...)


----------



## Dog Moon

There are no sports sexier than female volleyball.  

*ate ice cream for breakfast*


----------



## megamania

I can't disagree with you on that for the most part.


----------



## Dog Moon

For the most part?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> There are no sports sexier than female volleyball.
> 
> *ate ice cream for breakfast*




except female naked volleyball.


----------



## megamania

welp.....   summer is half over and I have done nearly nothing on my list of things to do.    I've kayaked only twice and both times local river on short trips.  Have not set up the tents for camping as of yet.   Have not painted the house yet.  Have not completely cleaned up hobby room, nor the storage area next to it thus I have not expanded the room.  Tuesday I will take my son to Zombie Planet finally.  Should be a treat to him (and me).  

Still have not completed my Dungeon of Dread set and just only picked up a few Against the Giants packs.  No new group.  Suspect my son and his friends will be my return to DMing. 

but.... I still have the second half of summer to get things done


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> except female naked volleyball.




Sounds more like soft porn than an actual sport.  I'm sure I could come up with numerous better sexier activities, but none of them would be sports.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> For the most part?




If WWE counts- female wrestling there can be good eye candy and entertaining.  Plus many taller women are....  not as endowed.   This said I have not seen a professional female volleyball game in about 10 years.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> except female naked volleyball.




I'm not sure the Playboy station sports events is considered... true sports.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hehe.  Equipment Repair.  What did she have to do?  Rebutton the back of her cap to make sure it stayed on her head well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> -'Allo
> -Did you say hello?
> -No, I said 'allo. But that's close enough.
> 
> Spot the movie reference game is on




The Dark Crystal.


Okay, now spot this reference.
- How about a pit-stop? 
- Sorry, this is a one way flight. There's a bathroom in the back. 
- The latch is broken. Anyone could just walk right in. 
- So? Look, you ain't got nothin' these other Lucys haven't seen before. 
- [man's voice] Not necessarily.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> The Dark Crystal.
> 
> 
> Okay, now spot this reference.
> - How about a pit-stop?
> - Sorry, this is a one way flight. There's a bathroom in the back.
> - The latch is broken. Anyone could just walk right in.
> - So? Look, you ain't got nothin' these other Lucys haven't seen before.
> - [man's voice] Not necessarily.




I believe that's Rat Race, iirc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I've kayaked only twice and both times local river on short trips.




Have you ever 'surfed thw hole'?


----------



## megamania

Hey REV... congrats!

It's kinda weird-   I had a mental flash that you had proposed a few days before you asked.   Strange.

Almost as strange as what I saw in the sky when kayaking yesterday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I believe that's Rat Race, iirc.




Damn, that was fast.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> The Dark Crystal.



Not that I know of, though the look of the movie is similar .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Hey REV... congrats!
> 
> It's kinda weird-   I had a mental flash that you had proposed a few days before you asked.   Strange.
> 
> Almost as strange as what I saw in the sky when kayaking yesterday.




Many thanks Mega. What did you see in the sky yesterday?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Have you ever 'surfed thw hole'?




nope


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Not that I know of, though the look of the movie is similar .




Has to be Labyrinth then.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Damn, that was fast.




The Lucys thing is what gave it away.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Has to be Labyrinth then.




Now you have a cookie . One of my all time favourite movies


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> The Lucys thing is what gave it away.




I though I should've chosen another quip that was more obscure.


----------



## megamania

Though I do believe in them I am doubtful this was one but.....


about 11am   blue skys    metalliac object....cylinder shaped (no wings) and no jet stream

I watched it for a few mintes then lost track of it as I went through a section of thick trees along the river.

Been a while since I've one.   looooong while.

please reframe from the tinfoil hat jokes.


----------



## megamania

carp!   Nearly time for work.   Everytime you guys are here I gotta go to work


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Now you have a cookie . One of my all time favourite movies




I had to rack my brain to get the quote right. It is one my faves as well. David Bowie as Jareth the Goblin King rocks!

 Might have to change the Goblins of the Tale to be more like the Labyrinth goblins.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> carp!   Nearly time for work.   Everytime you guys are here I gotta go to work




Hope you have a short day mega. Nice seeing you around.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I had to rack my brain to get the quote right. It is one my faves as well. David Bowie as Jareth the Goblin King rocks!
> 
> Might have to change the Goblins of the Tale to be more like the Labyrinth goblins.




Those are some funky goblins. I especially like their steam-punk attitude and the spiked helmet wearing cannonball goblins. Hmm. Might have to use them in Eberron .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Those goblins paled in compairison to Sir Didymus.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Those goblins paled in compairison to Sir Didymus.




Hands down the coolest humanoid fox terrier of all time.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Those goblins paled in compairison to Sir Didymus.




Well that is true.

[facing the entire Goblin army] All right, charge!
.
.
.
Whoa, not that way! You're going the wrong way! THE BATTLE'S BEHIND US!


----------



## Blackrat

Time to go. One last spot the reference:

Good night, ding ding ding ding...


----------



## Mycanid

Hoo boy ... its gonna be a LONG day tomorrow.

Ah well ...


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Ouch. Try taking an antihistamine if you aren't feeling sleepy later. They have the ingredients necessary to help you fall asleep.



Apparently Hayfever sufferers came wake up around a 100 times a night which is why you can feel absolutely knackered in the morning even if you haven't been boozing or up until the small hours or even both of the aforementioned.


----------



## Mycanid

Ginnel said:


> Apparently Hayfever sufferers came wake up around a 100 times a night which is why you can feel absolutely knackered in the morning even if you haven't been boozing or up until the small hours or even both of the aforementioned.




Man ... I am thankful I don't suffer from hay fever. Yeesh.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Sigh..  I hate it when your Gf asks you a question which you can't really answer truthfully without her getting mad or taking your answer wrong.  She asked me if it bothers me that she still unemployed and I said, "kind of."  Now she's mad since "I'm disappointed in her and think I'm better then she is."  Course, those are all words she put into my answer which purposely was as short as possible.




You so needed a Twix bar... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8eR4mDKH_c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8eR4mDKH_c[/ame]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:


> Don't feel too bad.  They missed mine completely.




Mine gets missed lots too.... So usually I just end up not caring...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dang power outage severed my connection to the hive.

However I did get the opportunity to chat with my mom. Boy-o didn't realize how interested I was in her life as a kid.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My mom finally revealed to my little brother that he's her grandson.  Given all the hints about my little brother's father my mom gave, I'm pretty sure he's able to guess which of my brother's my his biological  father is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> My mom finally revealed to my little brother that he's her grandson.  Given all the hints about my little brother's father my mom gave, I'm pretty sure he's able to guess which of my brother's my his biological  father is.




 Hot damn.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Long story, short.  My old brother lived half his life in jail got his druggy girlfriend pregnant.  She gave birth, then was was taken in on drug charges when the baby was a few days old.   After a short legal battle and dealing with child services, my mom adopted my little brother.

Earlier this year she told him he was adopted because kids at his school were making fun of him since he looks white [he's half irish or polish.. and has blonde hair and is pale] and everyone else in the family looks mexican.  Then last night my mom told him the rest of the story.


----------



## Blackrat

Morning Hive.


----------



## megamania

'allo.    I just got back from work.   Go back in..... less than 7 hours.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> 'allo.    I just got back from work.   Go back in..... less than 7 hours.




Aiee! Cruel hours... You should get some sleep probably .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Long story, short.  My old brother lived half his life in jail got his druggy girlfriend pregnant.  She gave birth, then was was taken in on drug charges when the baby was a few days old.   After a short legal battle and dealing with child services, my mom adopted my little brother.




Ah. I was reading into it all wrong.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Morning Hive.




So how is Finland at 8:25 in the morning?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> 'allo.    I just got back from work.   Go back in..... less than 7 hours.






Blackrat said:


> Aiee! Cruel hours... You should get some sleep probably .




I have to agree with Blackrat. Nothing is more important than your body, Mega. The hive is eternal, unfortunately our bodies are not. Its no sin to sleep.


----------



## Blackrat

Godsdamnit I hate it when this one guy does the shift I have off. He leaves the office in a mess everytime. Not only that now he had messed up with firefox's settings. I first thought that EN World's code had broken but luckily it was just the settings. He had disabled Java-code which resulted in everything working "wrong" . [/Rant]


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Aiee! Cruel hours... You should get some sleep probably .




I'm a gamer.   Sleep is not required


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Godsdamnit I hate it when this one guy does the shift I have off. He leaves the office in a mess everytime. Not only that now he had messed up with firefox's settings. I first thought that EN World's code had broken but luckily it was just the settings. He had disabled Java-code which resulted in everything working "wrong" . [/Rant]




Ignorant jerk.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I have to agree with Blackrat. Nothing is more important than your body, Mega. The hive is eternal, unfortunately our bodies are not. Its no sin to sleep.



  Depends on whose bed I sleep in


----------



## megamania

All joking aside, I won't be up much longer.   Its just not too often other people are here when I am.   Its nice


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Depends on whose bed I sleep in




The bed you share with your wife.


----------



## megamania

Its taking forever for EN World to "reply" with my computer.   Almost painful.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> The bed you share with your wife.





oh yes.   The beautiful redhead upstairs........


----------



## Relique du Madde

I jusdt watched Knocked Up.....  the baby crowning scene was wrong... just wrong... If I known about that scene I wouldn't have cooked up some left over spagetti... I need to lay down now..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I jusdt watched Knocked Up.....  the baby crowning scene was wrong... just wrong... If I known about that scene I wouldn't have cooked up some left over spagetti... I need to lay down now..




_*casts Remove Jitters on relique*_

I hope that helps.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Its taking forever for EN World to "reply" with my computer.   Almost painful.




Usually I open uop multiple browsers at that point.... it makes things go alot faster.... sometimes.


----------



## megamania

I should be going now also.   Need to up in about 5 hours to get the kids where they need to be before I go to work to be chewed out for what I either forgot to do, didn't do or did wrong.     gawd I love my job (s). 


cya later folks.


----------



## megamania

wouldn't that slow it down?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> _*casts Remove Jitters on relique*_
> 
> I hope that helps.




Mind blank would probably work better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Mind blank would probably work better.




_*casts Mind Blank on relique*_

 Didn't they teach you Sex Ed in high school?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Ignorant jerk.




Ay. Luckily he's here quite rarely. Since I'm sort of the foreman of the guards here, the big bosses tend to listen to my opinions about the other guys. I just hope this new guy we had stays for sometime. As opposed to the guy I ranted about, he's tidy, good with people and knows that a smile is much more efficient than grunting...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Wasting away in margaritaville....*

Nibblin' on sponge cake,
watchin' the sun bake;
All of those tourists covered with oil.
Strummin' my six string on my front porch swing.
Smell those shrimp
They're beginnin' to boil.

Wasted away again in Margaritaville,
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt.
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
But I know it's nobody's fault.

Don't know the reason,
Stayed here all season
With nothing to show but this brand new tattoo.
But it's a real beauty,
A Mexican cutie, how it got here
I haven't a clue.

Wasted away again in Margaritaville,
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt.
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
Now I think, - hell it could be my fault.

I blew out my flip flop,
Stepped on a pop top,
Cut my heel, had to cruise on back home.
But there's booze in the blender,
And soon it will render
That frozen concoction that helps me hang on.

Wasted away again in Margaritaville
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt.
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
But I know, it's my own damn fault.
Yes, and some people claim that there's a woman to blame
And I know it's my own damn fault.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> wouldn't that slow it down?




You'd think it would, but for some reason it doesn't.   Sometimes the problem seems to be that FireFox (3) is struggling to refresh/reload the page having sent the post data; which is strange.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ay. Luckily he's here quite rarely. Since I'm sort of the foreman of the guards here, the big bosses tend to listen to my opinions about the other guys. I just hope this new guy we had stays for sometime. As opposed to the guy I ranted about, he's tidy, good with people and knows that a smile is much more efficient than grunting...




Its good to be the king....or in your case the boss.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You'd think it would, but for some reason it doesn't.   Sometimes the problem seems to be that FireFox (3) is struggling to refresh/reload the page having sent the post data; which is strange.




Avant supports multiple open browsers of itself. Thats one thing I like. I can wait for one page to load in one browser while not affecting pages in the other browser.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> _*casts Mind Blank on relique*_
> 
> Didn't they teach you Sex Ed in high school?




They did and I almost lost my lunch during that film also (having Health class after lunch really sucked).




Blackrat said:


> Ay. Luckily he's here quite rarely. Since I'm sort of the foreman of the guards here, the big bosses tend to listen to my opinions about the other guys. I just hope this new guy we had stays for sometime. As opposed to the guy I ranted about, he's tidy, good with people and knows that a smile is much more efficient than grunting...




Why do I imagine a decapitated horse's head in a bed?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> They did and I almost lost my lunch during that film also (having Health class after lunch really sucked).




 Ack. Fortunately for myself, I have a strong stomach.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Why do I imagine a decapitated horse's head in a bed?




Heh... 'E's gonna sleep with da fishes 'onigth


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh... I made a blog post...  It's just the stat right up of the character I'm currently playing in Jemal's Young XMen game..  ot at least the current version of her.  All the character's are about to get a power point boost as soon as this fight/scene is over..


----------



## Blackrat

"Where is the kaboom? There was supposed to be an earth-shattering kaboom!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> "Where is the kaboom? There was supposed to be an earth-shattering kaboom!"




Marvin the Martian.


----------



## Blackrat

"This makes me so angry, very angry indeed."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> "This makes me so angry, very angry indeed."




On a Marvin the Martian kick, eh?


----------



## Blackrat

Hey, he's one bad little martian . I think I need to search some Marvin goodness from youtube once I get home


----------



## Ginnel

Good morning, the only person I have to blame for an untidy desk is myself, which is both good and bad being a dogsbody for Birmingham City Council.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> "Where is the kaboom? There was supposed to be an earth-shattering kaboom!"








Blackrat said:


> Hey, he's one bad little martian . I think I need to search some Marvin goodness from youtube once I get home




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwxc_zLH560"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwxc_zLH560[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

it obstructs my view of Venus


----------



## Relique du Madde

Venus is overrated it's all about Saturn*.



*Thought I was going to say Uranus?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Hello Hive...



Relique du Madde said:


> *Thought I was going to say Uranus?



No. 

---

So, any pieces of pie remaining?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, any pieces of pie remaining?




Don't like cherries... Here you can have the slice I was hoarding .


----------



## Relique du Madde

:O There was cherry pie?!?!?!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Don't like cherries... Here you can have the slice I was hoarding .




Thanks a lot! 

*mmmmhhh* 
*Remembers an... incident of the past*
*looks at the bottom of the pie to ensure that it didn't change in the past day to a moldy green*
*relaxes again after seeing that not being the case*

That was a horrible day, once in a otherwise nice beautiful East-Frisian sunday...
We were merrily drinking tea outside in our garden (or rather, below our car port  - but it has a transparent roof), and had some nice strawberry pie my grandma or my mother did a few days (probably just one or two) ago. It tasted well, but by some accident, my cake dropped on its side, revealing the fact that the bottom was indeed in a greenish color indicating it has gone past its date... 

---

On a related note, is that really a pie or a cake or is it all the same in Engish - in German, it's called "Obstboden". It means there is a floor made from pastry that can be baked separately (and is in fact also sold this way), and fruits are added on top (with a glaze made from the fruits juice). My favorite is a mix of strawberry and some banana slices at the edges (usually an "improvisational technique" if you don't have enough strawberries or cherries or whatever else you wanted to put on the cake...)


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> :O There was cherry pie?!?!?!



Yes, there was. I think there most be some other pieces around - Galeros hasn't been in since then, I think.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Don't like cherries... Here you can have the slice I was hoarding .



I also want pie. 

Hungry, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> It tasted well, but by some accident, my cake dropped on its side, revealing the fact that the bottom was indeed in a greenish color indicating it has gone past its date...




Something similar once happened to me...



> On a related note, is that really a pie or a cake or is it all the same in Engish - in German, it's called "Obstboden".




Both since pastry crusts are used for both (even though they are often just labeled as "pie crusts").


----------



## Blackrat

Elephants! Big scary armored elephants! Or even better, big scary armored mammoths! Ridden by Frost Giants!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Elephants! Big scary armored elephants! Or even better, big scary armored mammoths! Ridden by Frost Giants!



What? 

Oh, now it's less confusing - I've read "Riding Frost Giants" first!

In any case, they need burning tusks as well.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> What?
> 
> Oh, now it's less confusing - I've read "Riding Frost Giants" first!
> 
> In any case, they need burning tusks as well.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Burning tusks? Hmm... Maybe... The Frost Giant Sorceresses have made brass tusk decorations that have been enchanted with burning ability...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Elephants! Big scary armored elephants! Or even better, big scary armored mammoths! Ridden by Frost Giants!




Holy mother of sudden change of topic! 

What are you doing and how can I be part of it?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Holy mother of sudden change of topic!
> 
> What are you doing and how can I be part of it?




Brainstorming for my homebrew ...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Brainstorming for my homebrew ...



 A Cursed Frost Giant and mount who have now been forced to take the form of a fox terrier and a Old english sheepdog

Hmm or maybe he could just be harrying the frost giants


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> A Cursed Frost Giant and mount who have now been forced to take the form of a fox terrier and a Old english sheepdog
> 
> Hmm or maybe he could just be harrying the frost giants




Eh? You lost me... I have no idea what you're going after


----------



## Blackrat

The natural enemies of the Frost Giants: Huge Armored Polarbears.

Ripped that one from a movie I saw yesterday . I guess I don't need to tell what movie


----------



## Ginnel

On a side note I'm in an email ring kinda thing at work (non D&Ders) and was brainstorming, I asked Ok gimmie ideas anything at all as silly as you like for my D&D game and I'll put it into next session, and I gave Gnomish Morris Dancers as an example.

The players were "assaulting" the Central Tower of Plaguemort where the Arch Lector dwells, their forced on them "plan" was get captured then bust out and infiltrate the tower.

The other suggestions were.

1.A variety of food stuffs like dogfish which jumped out and attacked the players, and one which healed them.

2.A Rules Lawyer who can make the PC's fight them as if they were lower level.

3.the Last suggestion was a Member of an organisation who protected endangered monsters Society for the Protection of Endangered Monsters, SPEM 

So what I did was put the morris dancers as a group from Sigil who when they were practising a new dance fell through a portal to outside Plaguemort and were captured and put in the Arch Lectors prison.

The Foodstuffs were in the kitchen which some disgruntled halfling chefs the players rescued from the prison encouraged them to enter.

From Idea 1.
One Big pot contained Celestial DogFish which got tipped out on the players so did a second pot which through a clever maneouver got pushed on top of one of the Evil halfing chefs, There was also an OxTail which got released from a cage a big bull like creature with 7 tails (multiple attack making), also cranberry and stilton soup which healed the party in a third pot

Idea 2.
Didn't get to use this one but was going to be an Athar who twisted the rules of the universe through his belief.

Idea 3.
The SPEM member was a self righteous half celestial Paladin locked in the prison as well who joined the party in their crusade.

Was quite good fun, some other prisoners they rescused were a set of Assassins a Tiefling Sorceror and Troll associate (nicked from Baldurs Gate 2)

Anywho I suggest asking for random suggestions from us and from non-D&Ders


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Eh? You lost me... I have no idea what you're going after



 Heh too much sugar and caffiene, I was trying to refer to Sir Didymus? from Labirynth it made sense at the time


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> The natural enemies of the Frost Giants: Huge Armored Polarbears.
> 
> Ripped that one from a movie I saw yesterday . I guess I don't need to tell what movie



The only Good bit about the movie really 

another note could anyone help me out with this question?
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=235495


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Heh too much sugar and caffiene, I was trying to refer to Sir Didymus? from Labirynth it made sense at the time




Ah yes, shame on me. For my defence I can't remember any dog "type" in finnish let alone english so no wonder I was lost .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mornin' hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Afternoon. Hive


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Afternoon. Hive




Whats up Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much. 

Just laughing at my little brother and his friend's stupidity.  Yesterday he went on vacation with his friend to one of the most expensive hotel in Idaho (his friend is ultra rich).   Some time last night, he and his friend decided to run throughout the floor and knock on every room door.  Needless to say, they almost got themselves kicked out of the building.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I think I got a new class ability today - *Flurry of Blogs*!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/blog.php?b=436
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blog.php?b=437
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blog.php?b=438

They are all linked in a way - I hope there's something interesting in it for you, too. 


I'll be off now. Have a nice day & night (depending on the time you read this  ). Be sure to eat the last rests of the pie, we don't want it to grow mold and gain sentience and stuff. (Unless you think we need a new guy in the Hive!)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Some time last night, he and his friend decided to run throughout the floor and knock on every room door.




How rude.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Has anyone else noticed that when you post the number of blog posts you made appears in the user info under your avatar?  

Anyways I to have just posted a new blog post since I just discovered an old CD of mine which contained alot of old info on my homebrew.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when you post the number of blog posts you made appears in the user info under your avatar?



Testing.

EDIT: Nope, don't see it. 
EDIT 2: There it goes.
EDIT 3: Hmm, it just disappeared on me. 
EDIT 4: And now its back. WTF?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> Hey, he's one bad little martian . I think I need to search some Marvin goodness from youtube once I get home




Marvin the Martian is awesome! I love those cartoons!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Good Evening, everybody!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev, does the Tale's have one universal pantheon (God X is known by all species but with different names) or are there multiple pantheons which intermix (ie the classic DnD setup)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Rev, does the Tale's have one universal pantheon (God X is known by all species but with different names) or are there multiple pantheons which intermix (ie the classic DnD setup)?




Multiple pantheons (racial). Some deities are known in multiple pantheons (by the same name).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WOO-HOO! Just got a new batch of 3.5 goodies from amazon!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

HOLY CRUD! The character sheet folder from the Deluxe Character Sheets folio is frickin' huge! 

How the heck am I going to store these two?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> WOO-HOO! Just got a new batch of 3.5 goodies from amazon!




What'd you get?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> What'd you get?




Lessee...

D20 Past
City of Peril
Barrow of the Forgotten King
Sinister Spire
Twilight Tomb 
Deluxe Character Sheets x2

Still expecting....

Fortress of the Yuan-ti
Deluxe Eberron DM's Screen
Stargate SG1: Continuum


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Multiple pantheons (racial). Some deities are known in multiple pantheons (by the same name).




When i created the file I was originally going to do that... but then I decided against it after I made the 6th elven god and thought "each race having a god of _____ is a little overkill."



Reveille said:


> HOLY CRUD! The character sheet folder from the Deluxe Character Sheets folio is frickin' huge!
> 
> How the heck am I going to store these two?




Easy.  Look for a 3rd party rpg book which totally sucked.  Take that book to the used-book store (or a dumpster).  Hand it to the clerk (or drop it into the dumpster).  Fill empty space with your character folio.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> When i created the file I was originally going to do that... but then I decided against it after I made the 6th elven god and thought "each race having a god of _____ is a little overkill."




I'm striving not to do that. Also to keep the number of racial detities down to a minimum. The human oantheon is widely acknowledged and practiced, even revered by many non-humans.

There are two things I am trying to accomplish: 1) Minimal domain cross-over, 2) Trying to keep the number of other racial deities down to one per rank. Right now only the Elven, Felistae (cat-kin) and Tybari (rabbit-folk) have more than five deities in their pantheons.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Lessee...
> 
> D20 Post
> City of Peril
> Barrow of the Forgotten King
> Sinister Spire
> Twilight Tomb
> Deluxe Character Sheets x2
> 
> Still expecting....
> 
> Fortress of the Yuan-ti
> Deluxe Eberron DM's Screen
> Stargate SG1: Continuum




Hrm, I don't have any of those.


----------



## Blackrat

Morning.


----------



## Dog Moon

You know, I don't get why everyone feels the need to have so many deities.  In fact, in my homebrewed campaign, I'm only going to have like eight.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Morning.




Well, I guess 12.04am is technically morning, so good morning.


----------



## Aeson

Why is Knock a ritual? It takes 10 mins to cast and costs 35gp and a healing surge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I guess 12.04am is technically morning, so good morning.




It's 8:11 am in Finland


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Why is Knock a ritual? It takes 10 mins to cast and costs 35gp and a healing surge.




Good lord, that is just worng.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, I don't have any of those.




Trying to snap up the holes left in my collection before stuff starts to become unavailable.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Felistae?  How they are like?

Necius's cat people are the Felikuran.  Their society was based on the Aztecs (they have a ridged cast system ruled by a high priestess) and they tend to constantly be waging wars with their neighbors.  The only Felikurans that are encountered outside their home regions tend to be outcasts, slaves, and members of warparties or scouts.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Felistae?  How they are like?
> 
> Necius's cat people are the Felikuran.  Their society was based on the Aztecs (they have a ridged cast system ruled by a high priestess) and they tend to constantly be waging wars with their neighbors.  The only Felikurans that are encountered outside their home regions tend to be outcasts, slaves, and members of warparties or scouts.




Eh?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Good lord, that is just worng.



No kidding.


Reveille said:


> Trying to snap up the holes left in my collection before stuff starts to become unavailable.




I wish I could afford to do that. I'd like to get a few things.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Eh?




Either he posted in the wrong thread or turned his translator add-on off.


----------



## Blackrat

cat-folk based on Aztecs? Yeah that could work . My Ogres are based on Aztec culture . Though they are a bit different than standard ogres anyways.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Son of a ....  Firefox is still sending that post I appearantly sent 10 minutes ago. (wtf?!?)

Heh... too late to edit it


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Felistae?  How they are like?




Common house cats elevated to humanoid sentience. I was going to go with ArcanEnginerring, but decided against it. My pet cat, Fruity, as you may remember, serves as the Greater Deity of the pantheon, and renamed Frukathka.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Why is Knock a ritual? It takes 10 mins to cast and costs 35gp and a healing surge.




When I read that in the phb I laughed.  Honestly, I understood why they wanted to nerf the spell (since it stepped on Rogue toes), but if your going to make it so laughable that no one would want to use it then why not rip it out of the phb all together like the hundreds of other spells.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Son of a ....  Firefox is still sending that post I appearantly sent 10 minutes ago. (wtf?!?)
> 
> Heh... too late to edit it




YEeeeep.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> When I read that in the phb I laughed.  Honestly, I understood why they wanted to nerf the spell (since it stepped on Rogue toes), but if your going to make it so laughable that no one would want to use it then why not rip it out of the phb all together like the hundreds of other spells.




I looked at a few of the rituals and they sorta made sense with cost and casting time but some did not. That one just stuck with me. The more I read the less I like.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I looked at a few of the rituals and they sorta made sense with cost and casting time but some did not. That one just stuck with me. The more I read the less I like.




That's not too surpricing. I started a list of things to house-fix and it's already two pages of my notebook. And that's only with writing down one or two words and page number to know where to look for it when I start the fixing. I'll run the KotS with RAW and then start the house-rules...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I made the mistake of turning to Cartoon Network while Naruto was playing..  I sware I thought that CN decided that "anime is teh lame" and completely took it off of their cartoon block.  Guess too many otaku decided to complain.  :<


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> That's not too surpricing. I started a list of things to house-fix and it's already two pages of my notebook. And that's only with writing down one or two words and page number to know where to look for it when I start the fixing. I'll run the KotS with RAW and then start the house-rules...




Why does anyone need to house-rule a game right out of the chute?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Why does anyone need to house-rule a game right out of the chute?




*Cough* 4e is flawed *cough*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Why does anyone need to house-rule a game right out of the chute?




You might as well be asking the question 'Why does anyone homebrew?'


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Why does anyone need to house-rule a game right out of the chute?




It's not a new game, it's a new edition, an important distinction because people feel the need to bring back what they liked from the previous edition into the new one.  Sometimes this is classes and other times it is simple rules.  "I liked this rule just fine in 3e.  Woah, it sucks in 4e.  Going back to the 3e version."  Seems to be a common thing.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Why does anyone need to house-rule a game right out of the chute?




Well, I didn't even expect it to be exactly as I wanted it to be . Though there are some stuff that I can't even figure out how someone would have thought to be improvement from the earlier. So yeah, my list is quickly becoming much longer than I'd have expected...


----------



## Blackrat

Wow, four replies to the same question within a minute . You must've poked a nerve or something Aes .


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Wow, four replies to the same question within a minute . You must've poked a nerve or something Aes .




Hehe.  Or we all just happened to check back at the Hive at that exact same moment and decided to respond to it cause it was the latest post.


----------



## Blackrat

Have you guys noticed this http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=235926 ? I wish I could help out too but unfortunatily I'm almost broke too


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, my current job is barely enough to cover my rent, let alone my other bills/food.  Wish I could help him out, but sadly, I cannot.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> *Cough* 4e is flawed *cough*



Yeah I get that.


Reveille said:


> You might as well be asking the question 'Why does anyone homebrew?'



homebrew and house-rule to me are different.


Dog Moon said:


> It's not a new game, it's a new edition, an important distinction because people feel the need to bring back what they liked from the previous edition into the new one.  Sometimes this is classes and other times it is simple rules.  "I liked this rule just fine in 3e.  Woah, it sucks in 4e.  Going back to the 3e version."  Seems to be a common thing.



It's very much a new game just like 3rd ed was compared to 2nd. Some of the names stayed the same but that's about it.


Blackrat said:


> Well, I didn't even expect it to be exactly as I wanted it to be . Though there are some stuff that I can't even figure out how someone would have thought to be improvement from the earlier. So yeah, my list is quickly becoming much longer than I'd have expected...



I'm feeling the same way. 



Blackrat said:


> Wow, four replies to the same question within a minute . You must've poked a nerve or something Aes .



It's 4e. That's not hard to do.


Dog Moon said:


> Hehe.  Or we all just happened to check back at the Hive at that exact same moment and decided to respond to it cause it was the latest post.



Party pooper.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Have you guys noticed this http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=235926 ? I wish I could help out too but unfortunatily I'm almost broke too




I would, but I'm already tapped out for this month.


----------



## Blackrat

Strange, we can have a disgussion of 4e in here that's civil and friendly even if everyone doesn't agree with everything, but if I try to look for same kind of disgussion elsewhere in the boards guess what I run to...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Have you guys noticed this http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=235926 ? I wish I could help out too but unfortunatily I'm almost broke too




I can't help either. I understand his pain though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If I wasn't just barily avoiding creditor's I'd totally help out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Strange, we can have a disgussion of 4e in here that's civil and friendly even if everyone doesn't agree with everything, but if I try to look for same kind of disgussion elsewhere in the boards guess what I run to...




That's because the Hive is sacred ground (ala the Highlander).


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> I wish I could help out too but unfortunatily I'm almost broke too






Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, my current job is barely enough to cover my rent, let alone my other bills/food.  Wish I could help him out, but sadly, I cannot.






Reveille said:


> I would, but I'm already tapped out for this month.






Aeson said:


> I can't help either. I understand his pain though.






Relique du Madde said:


> If I wasn't just barily avoiding creditor's I'd totally help out.




Damn, seems the Hive isn't bathing in money either . If I figure out the PayPal thing I think I'll scrape up few bucks for Mike . I just don't have much trust for web-paying but apparantle PayPal is quite safe...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Strange, we can have a disgussion of 4e in here that's civil and friendly even if everyone doesn't agree with everything, but if I try to look for same kind of disgussion elsewhere in the boards guess what I run to...




We're different. We're in our own little world that we just so happen to share with them.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Damn, seems the Hive isn't bathing in money either . If I figure out the PayPal thing I think I'll scrape up few bucks for Mike . I just don't have much trust for web-paying but apparantle PayPal is quite safe...



It's a tough time for everyone.


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone care to explain me a thing in simple terms: What is RSS Feed and what do I do with it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> We're different. We're in our own little world that we just so happen to share with them.




But that's why we come here so frequently.  To avoid the so-called 'sanity' of the world and live in our own world of insanity, which half the time is even more sane than the rest of the world.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> But that's why we come here so frequently.  To avoid the so-called 'sanity' of the world and live in our own world of insanity, which half the time is even more sane than the rest of the world.




Right. Some times I wish our world wasn't so public.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Anyone care to explain me a thing in simple terms: What is RSS Feed and what do I do with it?




It's basiically a link that keeps track of the updates to a webpage's content.  Like if you got a RSS of OoTS you'll see every strip update as it happens (when you open up that feed) and can automatically link to the page by clicking on the one of the feed's links.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's basiically a link that keeps track of the updates to a webpage's content.  Like if you got a RSS of OoTS you'll see every strip update as it happens (when you open up that feed) and can automatically link to the page by clicking on the one of the feed's links.




I still don't get it. Hmm, maybe I just need to try it and see how it works....


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Why is Knock a ritual? It takes 10 mins to cast and costs 35gp and a healing surge.




The Healing Surge sounds a little much, though at higher levels, the other cost are negligible and who wouldn't use Knock over Thievery then? And it's not like Wizards use their Healing Surge as much as Fighters or Paladins do.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's often easier to mess with things and see how it works then it is to explain what it does.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The Healing Surge sounds a little much, though at higher levels, the other cost are negligible and who wouldn't use Knock over Thievery then? And it's not like Wizards use their Healing Surge as much as Fighters or Paladins do.




Why not just used {Encounter power that causes explosions] on the door and hope you overcome its toughness... er... I mean hardness.


Heh.. I've been reading too many Green Ronin Books..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Needs a turkey sammich. Be back in a few.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Why not just used {Encounter power that causes explosions] on the door and hope you overcome its toughness... er... I mean hardness.
> 
> 
> Heh.. I've been reading too many Green Ronin Books..




Use _Rogue_ with _Door_. 
Use _Knock_ with _Door_.
Use _Axe_ with _Door_.

For the record, option 3 was way too often standard procedure in 3E - Power Attack and Admantine make it possible! Not exactly subtle, which might be the advantage of the previous two, but always successful.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The Healing Surge sounds a little much, though at higher levels, the other cost are negligible and who wouldn't use Knock over Thievery then? And it's not like Wizards use their Healing Surge as much as Fighters or Paladins do.




Well, if you need to get through a door quickly, you'd need thievery skills.  Reinforcements, escaping, both of these are good reasons not to have to rely on a 10 minute Ritual.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Use _Rogue_ with _Door_.
> Use _Knock_ with _Door_.
> Use _Axe_ with _Door_.
> 
> For the record, option 3 was way too often standard procedure in 3E - Power Attack and Admantine make it possible! Not exactly subtle, which might be the advantage of the previous two, but always successful.




And frequently, MUCH more quicker.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> And frequently, MUCH more quicker.




And sometimes much more dangerous ... I am evil when it comes to traps.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> And sometimes much more dangerous ... I am evil when it comes to traps.




Rogue: I search for traps....
GM: You find no traps on the door.
Fighter: I lift my axe and power attack the door!
GM:  Roll to hit and roll damage.
Fighter:  Sweet! I crit and rolled max damage!
GM: Elgar the rogue slumps over dead as your axe cleaves through his skull.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> And sometimes much more dangerous ... I am evil when it comes to traps.




Have you met my friend Grimtooth?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Rogue: I search for traps traps....
> GM: You find no traps on the door.
> Fighter: I lift my axe and power attack the door!
> GM:  Roll to hit and roll damage.
> Fighter:  Sweet! I crit and rolled max damage!
> GM: Elgar the rogue slumps over dead as your axe cleaves through his skull.




Ouch-kibibble!


----------



## Relique du Madde

You don't need tp be evil with traps when you have stupid players (or are a rat bastard dm).


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Have you met my friend Grimtooth?




Actually no. Had never even heard of it, but now that I googled it, it seems something that I'd really enjoy .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You don't need tp be evil with traps when you have stupid players (or are a rat bastard dm).




QFT. I was pretty dumb to traps as a newcomer to the game. I wized up after a couple of characters died.

But there was that one time I used several moltov cocktails to tuunel my way past a trap laden corridor.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> But there was that one time I used several moltov cocktails to tuunel my way past a trap laden corridor.




That sounds almost like the time the group's fighter was sacrificed by our mage.  The fighter ran into a room and started attacking a bunch of badguys and orcs.

The mage (who was standing at the door) smirked then said, "We don't have time for this, I cast Delay Blast Fire ball and close the door." The rest of the group started arguing with the mage as the fighter was getting swarmed.  

One round later, BOOOM, the fighter and the orcs were all killed.


----------



## Blackrat

I'll amuse you with my favourite trap. This is to be used only when you are actually going for TPK 



		Code:
	

        S
        P
        .
        .
        .
        D
....D...T...D.....
     ...T...
     .......
     .......

S=Skeleton eguipped with breastplate that is studded with gems and golden runes & ornate greatsword.
P=Pit trap
T=Trigger
D=Dropping ceiling

When a character enters the trigger square the corridor to the north lights up with torches and the skeleton on the far end crouches as if ready to spring forth.

[At this point hopefully the fighter declares charge , you call for initiative and say that he beat it. (Since in truth it's not undead at all, just a skeleton that is magically animated to crouch and raise the sword when someone enters the trigger area.)]

The fighter charges towards the "Undead" and drops through the trapdoor to a pit. The trapdoor slams back shut. Now depending on how cruel you are feeling the pit might be filled with anything. I personally like to use the Gelatinous cube in this .

The trapdoor opening triggers the next part of the trap, which is that huge boulders drop from the ceiling, sealing the room, where most of the other characters probably are now. The room starts filling with sand and at the same time four undead are summoned to the corners of the room...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> S
> P
> .
> .
> .
> D
> ....D...T...D.....
> ...T...
> .......
> .......
> 
> S=Skeleton eguipped with breastplate that is studded with gems and golden runes & ornate greatsword.
> P=Pit trap
> T=Trigger
> D=Dropping ceiling
> 
> <snip>...




I'm gonna have to try that one the next time I run a f2f game.


----------



## Blackrat

It largely depends on how your primary melee player acts. At that game he was always going first and always charging ... And this taught him that sometimes it's a bad idea...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It largely depends on how your primary melee player acts. At that game he was always going first and always charging ... And this taught him that sometimes it's a bad idea...




Right. I'm totally into thinking modules. One time I deduced that a dungeon had have moving sections and that impressed the DM as he had run the module before several times and no one before me had figures that much out.

BTW, Blackrat, check your profile.


----------



## Blackrat

To answer that other question you posted elsewhere Rev: There isn't. It's not translated to finnish. Normally the LGS's sell only the english version but I have seen the french one, once .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> To answer that other question you posted elsewhere Rev: There isn't. It's not translated to finnish. Normally the LGS's sell only the english version but I have seen the french one, once .




D'oh!


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Strange, we can have a disgussion of 4e in here that's civil and friendly even if everyone doesn't agree with everything, but if I try to look for same kind of disgussion elsewhere in the boards guess what I run to...



This would be because the same people who always bring the tone of the conversation down on both sides don't read our posts 

I would name and shame but really can't be bothered 

On the discussion of Knock, I really wasn't aware it took a healing surge, but it does have it's uses, also it takes 5 mins from a scroll if thats anyhelp. 

The Rogue is trapped behind a locked door
You Don't have a character with Thievery (our party doesn't and no-one has a positive dex modifier) Ok this is really same as point one so sue me 
You Really want to make sure that someone can't tell the door has been tampered with

In 4th ed I can't see anything I'd want to houserule yet after 5 sessions, the skill system seems pretty much identical to the old one. 
Healing surges are pretty neat in enabling the party to be at pretty much full strength every fight so you can throw a challenging fight at them each time if you want to.
I enjoy playing a fighter in combat at the moment, I find the range of standard options pleasing and with a couple of feats I've turned him into a Ritual caster, a bit of overkill in our group as we have a wizard and a cleric but hey its the character concept.


----------



## Blackrat

Ow... I suggest checking our Secret Society. I'm still laughing .


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Ow... I suggest checking our Secret Society. I'm still laughing .




First time you've heard that joke, I take it?


----------



## Blackrat

And speking of that, I think I also need Huge Armored Pandas... Oy, now my homebrew is becoming Tekken....


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> First time you've heard that joke, I take it?




Yeah. I don't know too many english jokes .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ow... I suggest checking our Secret Society. I'm still laughing .




Weird, I didn't find it so amusing. Left my own rib tickler though.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Weird, I didn't find it so amusing. Left my own rib tickler though.




Well there's some difference between us then . I for one, have never gotten the chicken jokes ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well there's some difference between us then . I for one, have never gotten the chicken jokes ...




Actually, that one is a military joke; step out of rank, get hit by a tank.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Ow... I suggest checking our Secret Society. I'm still laughing .




Hey, I didn't know that that group-thingy had any uses! Fascinating!


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hey, I didn't know that that group-thingy had any uses! Fascinating!




Nah, don't delude yourself... It has no use . But we can post pics in it too. I was thinking of sharing my ugly face with you


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Nah, don't delude yourself... It has no use . But we can post pics in it too. I was thinking of sharing my ugly face with you




Eh, not like we haven't seen it before.    If we've lived through it once, it no longer has any effect upon us.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Eh, not like we haven't seen it before.    If we've lived through it once, it no longer has any effect upon us.




Ah, but you haven't seen the one which I photoshopped me as a Minbari, have you? 

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Nah, don't delude yourself... It has no use . But we can post pics in it too. I was thinking of sharing my ugly face with you




What can be so bad about the face of a scandinavian rat?


----------



## Dog Moon

Haha.  Minbari.  It's funny though that you mention it, because Delenne [I KNOW I spelled it horribly wrong, but I hope you know who I'm talking to] is apparently a French Woman in the TV show Lost.  I saw her and was like Woah, I know that actress from a different show!  First person from B5 that I've ever seen outside of B5.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Haha.  Minbari.  It's funny though that you mention it, because Delenne [I KNOW I spelled it horribly wrong, but I hope you know who I'm talking to] is apparently a French Woman in the TV show Lost.  I saw her and was like Woah, I know that actress from a different show!  First person from B5 that I've ever seen outside of B5.




Yeah, I had the same reaction when I saw "the only" episode of Lost I ever watched. It took me almost whole episode to figure out where I knew her from .

And I also had same kind of experience a couple of nights ago watching DS9. There was a village-woman who had been in minor role in B5 too


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Haha.  Minbari.  It's funny though that you mention it, because Delenne [I KNOW I spelled it horribly wrong, but I hope you know who I'm talking to] is apparently a French Woman in the TV show Lost.  I saw her and was like Woah, I know that actress from a different show!  First person from B5 that I've ever seen outside of B5.




What's with Bruce Boxleitner? Though I can't remember him in any shows after B5... It is sad, in fact. There were quite a few actors that I wouldn't mind seeing again in other shows.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> What's with Bruce Boxleitner? Though I can't remember him in any shows after B5... It is sad, in fact. There were quite a few actors that I wouldn't mind seeing again in other shows.




He has been. He was in a flop-show about musketeers. I think one of them was the son of d'Artagnan. Boxleitner played the captain of the guard .


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, in my blog I've put two creatures in there.  Is my little story-things a good way to do it?  I thought I would try a new way to put in information about the creatures/villians/npcs, but I don't know if it really works well or not.  Should I remove it, change it, replace it, add more to it?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, in my blog I've put two creatures in there.  Is my little story-things a good way to do it?  I thought I would try a new way to put in information about the creatures/villians/npcs, but I don't know if it really works well or not.  Should I remove it, change it, replace it, add more to it?




I like it. You might try and change the "teller" from time to time, so that they won't be all told from the same perspective .


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I like it. You might try and change the "teller" from time to time, so that they won't be all told from the same perspective .




Is there anything wrong with them all being told from the same perspective?

Just curious.  In my head, I'd pictured him being the main one with like one or two other optional people telling about strange creatures or crazy people.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Is there anything wrong with them all being told from the same perspective?




Not at all, but it would be interesting to see stuff from other PoV's too .


----------



## Blackrat

Tell me Doggy, since you already have started using the blog, is it possible to edit the blog-posts later on? I was thinking about making my homebrew into a blog, but since I just write it small pieces at time, editing the relevant posts, it wouldn't work if this wasn't possible...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Tell me Doggy, since you already have started using the blog, is it possible to edit the blog-posts later on? I was thinking about making my homebrew into a blog, but since I just write it small pieces at time, editing the relevant posts, it wouldn't work if this wasn't possible...




Yes, you can.  Actually, there's an additional option, which I haven't tried yet, to edit the comments of people who post on your blog...  I've clicked on the edit button and saw the post ready to be edited, but I haven't actually clicked on the save button to see if it would actually allow me to change it or see if it would give me some sort of error.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Yes, you can.  Actually, there's an additional option, which I haven't tried yet, to edit the comments of people who post on your blog...  I've clicked on the edit button and saw the post ready to be edited, but I haven't actually clicked on the save button to see if it would actually allow me to change it or see if it would give me some sort of error.




I threw you a test comment. Feel free to use it to test that option .


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I threw you a test comment. Feel free to use it to test that option .




Okay, yep, I edited your comment.  While I appreciate the fact that you think the creature is awesome, more constructive commentary would be even more appreciated.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, yep, I edited your comment.  While I appreciate the fact that you think the creature is awesome, more constructive commentary would be even more appreciated.




Well it's hard to be constructive with such perfectness


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Well it's hard to be constructive with such perfectness




Hehe.  Thanks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Why is Knock a ritual? It takes 10 mins to cast and costs 35gp and a healing surge.




So that you'd rather have a rogue open the damn door, rather than the spellcasters. If he's dead, here's your backup, but it's not one that you actually want to use unless your lockpicker has been gibbed.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Well it's hard to be constructive with such perfectness



A piece of constructive criticism. . . generally you'd use "perfection".  

Good morning, peoples.


----------



## The_Warlock

Morning? Yep, it's still morning here...

Bleah.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> A piece of constructive criticism. . . generally you'd use "perfection".
> 
> Good morning, peoples.




Bah, I reject your grammar and substitute it with my own .


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Bah, I reject your grammar and substitute it with my own .



Well, anyone who quotes the Mythbusters is full of perfectness in my book.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Well, anyone who quotes the Mythbusters is full of perfectness in my book.




That's where the that "qoute" originated?!?!  Damn.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hello Rev.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hello Rev.




Whats new Relique?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Well, anyone who quotes the Mythbusters is full of perfectness in my book.




See, my grammar is much better .



			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That's where the that "qoute" originated?!?! Damn.




Yeah, with a bit of artistic license . But not as much as Michelangelo* 

*warning, contains some religious content


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not much.  Just getting ready to head to school....  One month of vacation isn't enough.  What sucks, is that when my break started I had a list of all the things I wanted to do, and all the old projects I wanted to get ready for my porfolio.   Unfortunately, I managed to dodge doing most of those things.  Oh well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Not much.  Just getting ready to head to school....  One month of vacation isn't enough.  What sucks, is that when my break started I had a list of all the things I wanted to do, and all the old projects I wanted to get ready for my porfolio.   Unfortunately, I managed to dodge doing most of those things.  Oh well.




What classes are you taking? Whats your Major?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> See, my grammar is much better .



That's good to hear.  Mine isn't doing so well.  She's been failing for a while, and since my grandad died, she's just lost.  


Blackrat said:


> Yeah, with a bit of artistic license . But not as much as Michelangelo*



Heh, an all time great.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Heh, an all time great.




Aye. It is. I had a good three hours watching these


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> That's good to hear.  Mine isn't doing so well.  She's been failing for a while, and since my grandad died, she's just lost.




Oh man, you have my condolences hafrog.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Web and Interactive Media Design.

This quarter I have:
-Digital Identity Design (The class I'm in now)
-Advance Web Based Programing (Php)
-"Media Streaming" (Compression, optimalization, etc.)
-Special topics in Media Design/Production  (I'm not sure which of the three 'special topics' classes I signed up for.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm... it looks like the edition war now turning into a GSL vs Non-GSL war.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm... it looks like the edition war now turning into a GSL vs Non-GSL war.




Good cripe; wake me when its over.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm... it looks like the edition war now turning into a GSL vs Non-GSL war.



This, of course, assumes that we care... but seriously, I think not that many do *really* care, except for the publishers, obviously.

Also, can the hive randomly toss me some ideas you get when you hear these words:

Magic
Protection
Remedy
Vengeance

(yeah, I'm using the hive as idea generator, so sue me  )

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha!

I see the thread is nearing the 1000 post max again....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Magic
> Protection




[sblock=Feats from my homebrew]*Absorb Impact [Magic]*
*Prerequisite:* Arcane Understanding, Eldritch Shield
*Benefit:* When you suffer from a fall, you may expend two points of spell energy to lessen the amount of dice of damage taken by one. The use of this ability can negate the possibility of taking any damage from a fall. For example, Leana falls from a distance of 30 feet. She expends four points of spell energy and only takes 1d6 points of falling damage

*Arcane Understanding [General]*
You know the basics of arcane magic and are knowledged in the understanding of how spells are formed.
*Prerequisite:* Intelligence 9
*Benefit:*You always treat Spellcraft as a class skill. In addition you gain Spell Energy equal to your Intelligence modifier +1.
*Note:* Spell energy is used to manipulate spells to produce metamagic affects, see the Modify Spell feat.

*Eldritch Armor [Magic]*
You can use your spell energy to form a protective shell around your body that acts as armor, but does not interfere with your spellcasting in any way.
*Prerequisite:* Arcane caster level 1st, Eldritch Shield, Spellcraft 4 ranks
*Benefit:* You can create an invisible but tangible field of force that surrounds you, providing a bonus to your AC equal to the amount of spell energy spent plus one (to a maximum bonus no greater than your hd/level +3). Unlike mundane armor, the eldritch armor formed entails no armor check penalty, arcane spell failure chance, or speed reduction. Since eldritch is made of force, incorporeal creatures can’t bypass it the way they do normal armor. The eldritch armor lasts for up to an hour.

*Eldritch Shield [Magic]*
You can create an invisible, tower shield-sized mobile disk of eldritch energy that hovers in front of you.
*Prerequisite:* Arcane Understanding, Spellcraft 2 ranks
*Benefit:* By expending four points of spell energy you can create an eldritch shield that hovers in front of you and moves around, negating magic missile attacks directed at you and grants a +4 shield bonus to AC. This bonus applies against incorporeal touch attacks, since it is a force effect. The shield has no armor check penalty or arcane spell failure chance. Unlike with a normal tower shield, you can’t use the eldritch shield for cover.

*Modify Spell [Magic]*
You can shape aspects of a spell by expending your personal reservoir of spell energy.
*Prerequisite:* Arcane Understanding, Caster level 1st, Spellcraft 2 ranks
*Benefit: *A character casting a spell that expends a portion of her spell energy can change aspects of how the spell functions. The options granted below give the name of the modification first, the amount of spell energy needed to employ the modification in parentheses and the description of the modification. The list is by no means complete, the GM is encouraged to adapt metamagic feats from other sources (the amount of spell energy needed to employ the modification should be one plus the number of levels higher than needed as described by the feat) or create her own.

Empower (SE3): All variable, numeric effects of an empowered spell are increased by one-half. Saving throws and opposed rolls are not affected, nor are spells without random variables. 

Enlarge (SE2): You can alter a spell with a range of close, medium, or long to increase its range by 100%. An enlarged spell with a range of close now has a range of 50 ft. + 5 ft./level, while medium-range spells have a range of 200 ft. + 20 ft./level and long-range spells have a range of 800 ft. + 80 ft./level. Spells that have ranges that are not defined by distance, as well as spells whose ranges are not close, medium, or long, do not have increased ranges.

Extend (SE2): An extended spell lasts twice as long as normal. Spells with durations of concentration, instantaneous or permanent can not be affected with this modification. 

Heavy (SE1): A heavy spell multiplies the weight limit of it by two and a half.

Maximize (SE4): All variable, numeric effects of a spell affected by this modification are maximized. Saving throws and opposed rolls are not affected, nor are spells without random variables. Spells that are empowered and the maximized gain the separate benefits of each modification; the maximum result plus one-half the normally rolled result.

Silent (SE2): A silent spell can be cast without verbal components. Spells without verbal components are not affected. A spellsinger’s spellsongs cannot be affected with this modification.

Still (SE2): A stilled spell can be cast without somatic components. Spells without somatic components are not affected. 

Widen (SE4): You can alter a burst, emanation, line or spread shaped spell to increase its area. Any numeric measurements of the spell’s area increase by 100%. Spells that do not have an area of one of these four sorts cannot be affected by this modification.

Other modifications to spells exist that expand from this base, but require the Modify Spell as a prerequisite in order to use them.

*Spell Energy Reservoir [Magic]*
*Prerequisite:* Arcane Understanding or Spell Energy Reserve
*Benefit:* You gain an additional four points of spell energy. For every new hit die/level you gain you gain an additional point of spell energy.

[/sblock]
Please note that the spells Mage Armor and Shield are non-existant in the Tale, and instead their mechanics have been integrated into these feats. This system is nowhere near complete, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

> Hmm... it looks like the edition war now turning into a GSL vs Non-GSL war.



That was to be expected, I suppose. People have been quarreling about it some time now... *shrugs* Until Monte goes 4E (very unlikely, it is basically a wonder he's going Pathfinder with his novel plans) or Mearls is layed off and creates his own company, I probably will not care that much about the 3pp market. Though Orcus has me interested in his APG and his Adventure Path... Oh, and Earthd4wn looks interesting... Okay, maybe I am not as disinterested as a I thought. 




Lord Tirian said:


> This, of course, assumes that we care... but seriously, I think not that many do *really* care, except for the publishers, obviously.
> 
> Also, can the hive randomly toss me some ideas you get when you hear these words:
> 
> Magic
> Protection
> Remedy
> Vengeance
> 
> (yeah, I'm using the hive as idea generator, so sue me  )
> 
> Cheers, LT.




You need Magic Protection as a remedy against the vengeance brought you by a villains whose plans you repeatedly foiled. Pretty generic, eh? 

Or did you want something for the individual words?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Night, Hive...


----------



## hafrogman

Lord Tirian said:


> Also, can the hive randomly toss me some ideas you get when you hear these words:
> 
> Magic
> Protection
> Remedy
> Vengeance



Well, the first three scream potion to me.  Probably proof against some disease that is resistant to normal methods.  Then we throw in revenge.

Someone unleashed a disease against someone in an attempt for revenge, intending only to kill his victim.  However, it proved more virulent than thought, and has infected the whole town.  Healing magic has proven ineffective (or the only healer was the first to succumb).  But there is legend of a healing spring out in the wilderness.  The party must discover the spring and return with the cure before it is too late.

When they return, they discover the culprit behind the attack has now been infected with his own disease.  Do they cure him, and turn him over to the authorities, or let his own deeds wreak their revenge upon him?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Or did you want something for the individual words?



Individual words. But the other ideas tossed around are going straight into my notes! You can never have too many plot hooks!

PS: Imagine these words with "runechildren" in front of it and try to map them to four roles! I'm just digging for inspiration for the powers. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mycanid

TOTALLY sabotaged!

Amazing how those links I posted a dozen or so pages back contained WAY too trancey links ... here are some slightly modified links which should represent it a little better what I meant of by ethereal music:

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=w5pE7TL7ZaI[/ame]

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzNexbQT5Ok[/ame]

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=iAOw3wLOFEI[/ame]


----------



## Mycanid

Hey! 

7500 posts!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh my god, oh my god......


_*roflmao*_


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Oh my god, oh my god......
> 
> 
> _*roflmao*_



Where have you found _that_!? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Post 989 991 Cripes!  And I have to work in under 2:30 hours!  We must post alot so I can have a chance to summon the new hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Oh my god, oh my god......
> 
> 
> _*roflmao*_




I definitely have to post some of the odd ball art that tends to appear on the Art Institute's student server...  (hopefully the new security crackdown doesn't prevent some of the more questionable stuff from being uploaded).


Also....  5 minutes for EnWorld to reload... VERY BAD!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Where have you found _that_!?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4382380&postcount=3


----------



## Mycanid

Here is an extra post to ease Relique's summoning preparation.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol...  I figured that it was created by The Le Games...  Their products have a way of jumping out at you...


----------



## megamania

Not sure how much I can post.  It took over 5 minutes for the Off-Topic screen to load!


Allo all


----------



## Angel Tarragon

New hive:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4383229#post4383229


----------



## megamania

relique du madde said:


> also....  5 minutes for enworld to reload... Very bad!




u 2 ?


----------



## Mycanid




----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Post 989 991 Cripes!  And I have to work in under 2:30 hours!  We must post alot so I can have a chance to summon the new hive!




Its already been done.


----------



## Mycanid

What a way to end the thread.


----------

